# Betta Diaries



## Syriiven

*2.5 Gallon + T-Rex* = Phycondrias' abode and well protected home. 
*3 Gallon Halfmoon Tank + Lots of Leaves!* = Demi Walker, the tough and elegant. 

Hi~ I find that I have a habit of talking about my betta. All the time. To Anyone who'll listen. >.< So I figured maybe it would be a good idea to start a journal here and keep a log of my water changes and such - since soon I'll have 3 betta and should keep track of things. 

I've had Phy since July, and Demi is a recent and unexpected rescue. I've had a CT betta before called Kouriin, and though he lived for three years, after being here for a month I've realised I could have done much, much more for him.

R.I.P. Kouriin 

Since coming here and getting lots of help and trying to help where I can, I find my bettas lives are much better now. So a huuuge thanks to everyone who's helped me on this site! 

It's also nice to not feel alone in my slight obsession with the little ones, since that's something I feel on a daily basis around almost everyone else outside of this forum. 

Anyways - this is about the bettas, not me 

Not a big post today, but Phy is due for one more day of AQ Salt and then he gets to have his tank back to normal. I haven't seen any serious regrowth since he's been on the AQ Salt, but at least I feel he hasn't gotten any infections from his latest tail-biting episode. I think I'll put back in the safe plastic plants I have for him and the big orangey leaves and his t-rex skull. And going to put panty hose on the filter and see if it's a culprit at all, though I doubt it. 

I hope with less on the surface he'll keep trying to make these bubblenests, I feel they're a good sign for him. But I also know they haven't started showing until I put him in the AQ Salt next to Demi's tank...>.>

Demi will get her first 25% water change in her new home tomorrow after I'm done setting up the shelf for her whisper filter. I'll do her before I do Phy since the tanks will be switching places, Demi up and Phy down. Hee~ Demi's been making use of her betta hammock I made, and for that I'm glad. Took her no time at all to give it and the leaves out and now she has her favourite spots to sit and rest. Still can't get a clear photo of her 100%. 

And I think that's all for today. ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta

In my Ten gallon I do 50 percent water changes weekly.


----------



## Syriiven

That's what my plan is for the 10g =) figured that'd be enough of a change plus the plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I keep so many plants that in my album you can see what happened to my filter.


----------



## Syriiven

I saw =) Very nice pictures. 
------------------------------

So, today I did their water changes. Demi got a 30% water change, and Phy got switched back from AQ Salt to fresh water and got all his decorations back, so his was obviously a 100% change. Demi's doing fine, rests for a while then busies herself all over her tank, frequently visiting the hammock but she doesnt rest there long. Especially when she sees me moving (trying to get the camera for a pic...-_-; )

Phy's more distracted by exploring his tank with a bit of a change up from what it was before the salt baths, so not picking a fight with his reflection as much. I did note a small tear/hole in his lower fin and I'm wondering if it's actually a tear or finrot...but it just doesnt make sense. he was in AQ Salt with no new tears or biting for five days. There's even new fin growth on his tail, so why would there suddenly be a hole? So I'm hoping it's just a tear. 

Though now I'm wondering if he's going to constantly have potential finrot due to his tail-biting, should I put him in the split 10g? Is finrot contagious? His tail-biting episodes are every few days to once a week, so there's lots of potential for him to get finrot especially if being moved back into the 10g (though he'll only have 5g for room and it'll be properly cycled) stresses him out real bad like it did the first time. 

I do notice him and Demi looking at eachother from their tanks. I wonder how good a betta's vision is beyond the tank. They know when I come into the room immediately, but that could be vibrations easy. And I'm a big shadow in a mostly white room. But how good is there vision to spot eachother? how clearly? 

Just wondering, wondering...

I also got an accurate thermometer to watch the temps of their tanks instead of relying solely on those strip thermometers which have like 3 different colors of a temp range >.< 

Right now (with the non-adjustable submerisble heaters they both have) Phy's tank is about 81-82, and Demi's is 80-81. I'm wondering if that's too warm or just right...but removing the heaters brings the water temp down to about 75-77F...so....=S


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My filter system helps with water changes.


----------



## Syriiven

I took the filter out of PHy's 2.5g for right now. If I keep up with his water changes he'll be just fine, but it kept making this grinding sound. Plus I suspect if he has a still surface he just might make another bubblenest. Who knows! =) Demi's Whisper filter is so nice and quiet though! And has just a gentle trickle so she's not bothered by current.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I tried a whisper filter it was way too powerful.


----------



## Syriiven

This is a small one meant for a 1-3 gallon tank and the adjustability is really good. I don't know if I want one for the big tank tho. Then again Carter's fins look really really delicate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I tried that one in my ten too big and powerful.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow, that's real crazy.


----------



## Syriiven

Not too much of an update today. There's some sort of film on part of the surface in Demi's tank which I'm just going to scoop out...

And for some reason Phy's tank looks a little cloudy...could it be because I took out the filter? It's wierd cuz he got new water yesterday. 100% new =/

But in any case, both are still happy. =) Demi's resting more today, but Phy's busy building another nest =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It could be from lack of water changes.


----------



## Syriiven

It was a 100% water change yesterday. The gravel was rinsed, so were the decorations and bamboo before I put them in. In a 2.5 there shouldnt need to be a water change every day. But I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You would probably only need 2 100 percents weekly.


----------



## Syriiven

That`s what I thought. I think the film on Demi`s tank`s surface might`ve been from food I might`ve missed cleaning up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I like the names you chose.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks much ^^ I like Carter's name =D


----------



## Syriiven

So not much to report today. Phy's tank cleared up and there's no more scummy residue on Demi's water =) I did however read a few articles and found out they'll flare at black pens. Well I didn't have a black pen but I had a black katana letter opener and that worked real well - though Demi darted from it and only flared and chased when I pulled it away xD Phy was srsly not cool with it so near his nest bubbles >:3 

Both having had their daily dose of excitement, I got a few pics which are in my albums =) 

And I got some decent-like ones of Demi, and a blurred one. -sigh- I'm beginning to think getting a digital camera with a good zoom or video would be best to show her off. But her fin's growing even more! =D I'm so excited she's healing so well! And she's not bent at all any more! Flits around all the time, though she still doesn't really attempt to control her decent in the tank. 

And Phy has two bubblenests/mounds going! Woooo!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! 50% Water changes today and now that I have their heaters working again they'll be happy and back to normal soon! I can't express how much I truly hope that the white growth on Demi's fin is actually fin >.< Just never seen a fin grow back from nothing before. 

And Phy's nest is getting so big! It's half an inch thick too =D



















When I go to the city next weekend I'm picking up plants for everyone's tanks. I'm thinking Demi might appreciate more low covering foliage because she spooks bad when I turn on the light for the room >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I see you have Lucky Bamboo too.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup! Tomorrow I get to go get my snails and two new bettas and the live plants. Actually kept looking at your tanks and thinking about Pothos too, but I'll be looking for a different filter for the 10g. Mine is what came with the tank and it's too turbulent I think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks. My science teachers tank had sand snail algae and land bugs. I fixed the idea up. Many people do something like that.


----------



## Syriiven

*New bettas!*

I'm so excited to share that I've adopted a new halfmoon and crown-tail =D Pictures are in my albums!

Seiya is a gorgeous little halfmoon! I think he might be a marble, but waiting till he's happier and more comfortable. He's very iridescent which makes him appear greener than he is in pics. He's very curious and isn't afraid of me getting close to his tank at all! The whole ride home he was looking at me, and when I was taking pictures he came right up close (thus some are fuzzy, haha). He's far more laid back than the other. 

Kalec is a beautiful crown-tail - dark-blue with a peacock-turquoise/green iridescence! Honestly, that's why he got picked as I'm not as big a fan of CT's as I am HM's (including the dragonscale ones that were there also). He's been active since I picked him up. Not sure if he's just a very active betta or simply gone crazy from boredom from being in a cup. 

They can see eachother briefly from the corners of their tanks (2 separate 1gallons that will get the proper heat and water changes until I acclimate tehm to my now cycled 10g) and Kalec was flaring out, doing his dance and Seiya simply floated there then swam off, as if shrugging off Kalec's challenge. ^^; One's definitely more laid back than the other. 

Lol, I even fell asleep with them in my lap on the way home, I'm so lucky I didn't let go of them! 

But now they're temporarily settled with good water, good warmth, even little hammocks I made for them =) And so long as I find them to be healthy over teh next few days, I can introduce them to the 10g probably this week. 

As for the 10g, well I got a clear lid and strip light for it and moved somethings (updated photo with moss balls in albums) around so they'll have all the variety and hiding they need. Unfortunately the store only had moss balls and a bunch of other plants that were dying or needed bright lighting =/ So maybe later int he month I'll get more, but for now I think the marimo and lucky bamboo will do alright =)

Tomorrow I'll fix up the new whisper filter, adjustable heater, clear lid and light =D 

I'm so excited, they'r like little jewels swimming about! Squee~

As for Demi, well...what I thought was fin growing back..disappeared. =/ I know she can't bite her dorsal, and I don't think anything could've torn the new growth...so I don't know. Gonna watch her and see if something's wrong. 

And Phy...my little moody buddy. I made him his betta hammock too. And he's been ignoring it for the last two hours until just now. He seems confused but I'm sure he'll get the hang of it. 

They're all so cute! Love em all!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Syriiven said:


> I'm so excited to share that I've adopted a new halfmoon and crown-tail =D Pictures are in my albums!
> 
> Seiya is a gorgeous little halfmoon! I think he might be a marble, but waiting till he's happier and more comfortable. He's very iridescent which makes him appear greener than he is in pics. He's very curious and isn't afraid of me getting close to his tank at all! The whole ride home he was looking at me, and when I was taking pictures he came right up close (thus some are fuzzy, haha). He's far more laid back than the other.
> 
> Kalec is a beautiful crown-tail - dark-blue with a peacock-turquoise/green iridescence! Honestly, that's why he got picked as I'm not as big a fan of CT's as I am HM's (including the dragonscale ones that were there also). He's been active since I picked him up. Not sure if he's just a very active betta or simply gone crazy from boredom from being in a cup.
> 
> They can see eachother briefly from the corners of their tanks (2 separate 1gallons that will get the proper heat and water changes until I acclimate tehm to my now cycled 10g) and Kalec was flaring out, doing his dance and Seiya simply floated there then swam off, as if shrugging off Kalec's challenge. ^^; One's definitely more laid back than the other.
> 
> Lol, I even fell asleep with them in my lap on the way home, I'm so lucky I didn't let go of them!
> 
> But now they're temporarily settled with good water, good warmth, even little hammocks I made for them =) And so long as I find them to be healthy over teh next few days, I can introduce them to the 10g probably this week.
> 
> As for the 10g, well I got a clear lid and strip light for it and moved somethings (updated photo with moss balls in albums) around so they'll have all the variety and hiding they need. Unfortunately the store only had moss balls and a bunch of other plants that were dying or needed bright lighting =/ So maybe later int he month I'll get more, but for now I think the marimo and lucky bamboo will do alright =)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll fix up the new whisper filter, adjustable heater, clear lid and light =D
> 
> I'm so excited, they'r like little jewels swimming about! Squee~
> 
> As for Demi, well...what I thought was fin growing back..disappeared. =/ I know she can't bite her dorsal, and I don't think anything could've torn the new growth...so I don't know. Gonna watch her and see if something's wrong.
> 
> And Phy...my little moody buddy. I made him his betta hammock too. And he's been ignoring it for the last two hours until just now. He seems confused but I'm sure he'll get the hang of it.
> 
> They're all so cute! Love em all!


Lucky you get a new Betta.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Chocolate =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bettas are like Potato chips.


----------



## Syriiven

Addicting?! xD

Well everyone got their tank changes;

Demi -30%
Phy - 50%
Seiya - 50%
Kalec - 50%

Can't wait till I can move Seiya and Kalec to the 10g =) 

Speaking of the 10g...

Daytime...











Night time!










Now all I need is to sponge the filter so the current's not too strong and maybe put pantyhose around the intake just to be safe.

On a side note....live/frozen blood worms are gross >.< So damn nasty~~!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow you must have some big tanks.


----------



## Syriiven

I don't think so. Right now Seiya and Kalec are in temp 1 gallons that'll be getting daily water changes. Phy's in 2.5, Demi in 3g. The one in the pics above is only 10gallons. The stand it's on can hold up to 30 gallons tho....sometimes I wonder if I should've gone bigger.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

For a 1-3 gallon one water change a week is a no.


----------



## Syriiven

I know. Demi and Phy get 2 water changes a week. Seiya and Kalec will get them daily until they are in the 10g, which will have 50% water changes weekly. I watch everyone's ammonia levels and it's always less than .25.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good glad you have marimo I moved the one in my ten gallon to my twenty gallon.


----------



## Syriiven

I really want to get more =D I think they're super cute and awsm ^^ At the end of the month we'll go to this bigger lfs import store that should have all the plants I'll need. I'll be adding some to Phy's and Demi's tanks and adding to the 10g too. 

So how's Carter doing?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Here they cost 10.00$ each.


----------



## Syriiven

My 4 came to about $35...was not impressed since I found some online that sold 3 for $10. =/ At least there's another pay check between now and the 30th when I go for more plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow where did that good deal come from?


----------



## Syriiven

I honestly can't remember. My marimo I bought at PetSmart, but the online site...I should've added it to my favourites. It was some site that sold aquarium stuff online, including live plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want to grow new ones.


----------



## Syriiven

Like from....lol, do algae even ahve seeds? Not sure how marimo reproduces. But I saw someone mention that they grow really slow but you can tear apart the ones you have and they'll keep growing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They kep growing and you can split them to smaller bits. In the wild where they grow in ball form they grow a bump that eventualy breaks off.


----------



## Syriiven

So today I finally moved Kalec and Seiya to the 10g. No stress lines, so I did it right! Unfortunately they've both found shiny spots where they keep doing their flaring and tough-guy dance. I thought a painted canvas on the back of the tank would be fine, but from where I can see Seiya flaring, I can tell it's still like a mirror. Time to look at the backgrounds at work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They will calm down.


----------



## Syriiven

Whelp, did the water changes for Demi and Phy last night. Phy's also back on aq salt since he won't stop biting his tail-fin -_-; Thinking of getting one of those floating mirrors for him...

Demi was cute yesterday when I was feeding her though! She swam up on the opposite side of a leaf I normally feed her from, and she jumped over it to get to the food instead of swmming around. Was so awsm! She's also the only one out of all my betta that jumps from time to time. She's so amazing, and so strong for the abuse she's been through! And her dorsal fin's growing out! Woohoo!

Kalec and Seiya are doing okay. Was worried Seiya had hole in the head, but turns out those pock-marks are normal in dragonscale betta. So Seiya's a marble dragonscale halfmoon =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Only leave the floating mirrors in for a bit.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh I know, wasn't planning on leaving them there. =)

So~ today I got a wonderful surprise!!










I'm so proud of him and so glad he approves of his hammock xD

Demi's dorsal is definitely growing back, and she's so darn active! And Phy's tearing at his tail again. -_-; But the edges are clean and he's more active now that I removed that filter I added. Just gotta keep up with water changes I guess. 

And Kalec's scales on his back look like they'll be okay. I'm not sure what happened, but it looked like something caught on him somewhere between moving him from his qt tank to the 10g. not sure if it was the cup, or something else, or even just aloe from the stress coat that was in his cup stuck to his back. But I can see his iridescence and new scales right under this white filmy whatever, so he should be just fine. 

Hee~ ^^ I'm just glowing. So proud of all my darlings! And already trying to devise how to get a fifth at the end of the month ^^;


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You can use a regular mirror.


----------



## Syriiven

I already do, was only considering the floating ones.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I dont see any advantage.


----------



## Syriiven

None really, I just like the look of them and getting pics would be easier instead of using a bulky mirror.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh so not Betta purposes.


----------



## Syriiven

...Phy's dead. Posted in the memorials...since I don't want to post the miserable experience twice on here...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Rest in Peace, Phy. 
I am so sorry. I know how special he was, even if he was a (excuse my language) PITA at times with all of his tail biting and such.
But he's probably in betta heaven, now. I like to think of it as the giant rice paddy in the sky.
<3


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Ayala...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carters sick but think he will be well by Wensday though.


----------



## Syriiven

That's good he should get better


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carter just has scale damage now. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Syriiven

I'll always remember Phy as the moodiest fish I've owned to date. But he certainly had the prettiest cobalt and best scales =(

I hope Carter recovers fully


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carter fully recovered except the scale. I am sad he will not get food for a week but I read he can handle.


----------



## Syriiven

Glad he's doing better =)


----------



## Syriiven

Well, the tanks are fine and the kids are too. Kalec still flares practically all day, but I've spied him swimming in his log and leaves and in his hammock a few times. Seiya hasn't re-built his nest, but Kalec has some sparse bubbles he might do something with. Though their water change tomorrow will stop any progress on that xP.

Demi's doing fantastic! her iridescence has turned from green to a very bright azure blue and her fins are coming in very nicely. She's still super friendly and energetic, and I got this video to share of her new 'trick'. ^^



Just click the pic. 

I've also started doing digital betta arts, viewable via my Betta Art photo album. Though I won't be doing more until after New Years. 

I'm going to be just too darn busy this next week...

But next weekend I get to go buy a new betta! And get plants and hopefully track down two nerite snails =3


----------



## Syriiven

-yawn- I dont really enjoy holidays, and I'm glad this week is almost over. And new betta on Sunday!! I'm excited AND anxious because I have no idea what bettas the stores will have. I know I'll be lucky to find a fancy or dragon, so I'll start my search with halfmoons. Love a rose-tail, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up for a rare find. Also wondering if there'll be on that really catches my eye or not. 

As for the current family, they're all doing well =) Got some tweezers to feed them blood worms a few at a time instead of using the turkey baster to suck them up. Demi gets too excited and totally doesnt see her food all the time and it sometimes sinks >.< Same with Seiya. But yesterday they all got a good blood worm meal and today they found all their pellets. 

Kalec and Seiya are both tending bubble nests inside their little hammocks =) 

Ah~ I've also got my list of things for Sunday;

a smaller wattage of heater for Demi's tank and the new 3 gallon I'll be buying, anacharis, anubias and possibly some wisteria, and hopefully I'll find some nerite snails =) 

Ah, slight update on Seiya's 'marbling'; He was a solid teal on his left side, and now it's mottled like his right. He's also developing black under his beard and into his anal fin, but just a little bit. He also seems to be going fleshy-colored around the face. Will definitely be cool to see what future changes will come =D


----------



## twolovers101

you should take pictures of his marbling process!


----------



## Syriiven

I am =D Though it's hard sometimes cause he's so excited when I come home so he doesnt stop moving and he flares in the back behind his plants >.<


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know what you mean. It takes patience to get pictures of pretty much any animal but they are definitely my favorite thing to photograph


----------



## Syriiven

I sometimes wonder if its worth getting a digital camera vs my iPhone. They move so much! But i'd love some crystal clear clise ups.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My DSLR has a hard time sometimes getting good pics and it's a $650 camera. It takes patience is all I can say. I photograph a lot of kids and animals. You can't get them to pose for you, you just have to be patient for that perfect moment.

Bahari is now much easier to photograph than DaBaDee, but since Bahari can't see anything he is much slower moving and more cautious when he moves around. He still explores his tank but I can tell that his vision problems really slow him down. I think he may have realized that its not a good idea to dart around and accidentally run face first into things!


----------



## Syriiven

But that means he's a smart fish and is learning =) Adapting. Did you find much info on blind bettas?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Not really. I think he will do okay when he gets used to it. I can tell he still wants to explore but he's so cautious... I kind of want to remove the caves and replace them with soft silk plants but he's so used to the caves and I don't want to stress him by changing his decor. He had it even before he started losing his vision.

I'll probably do quite a bit of researching but for now I have found a pretty good way to help him find his food and I've been using vibrations to get him stimulated. Hopefully I will be able to train him to follow my finger somehow with water movement. He used to follow it when he could actually see it... He was pretty small when I got him. I think the blindness may be genetic, but I don't understand why he wasn't blind when I got him. I'm still a bit afraid that I've done something wrong :/


----------



## Syriiven

I highly doubt it's something you've done, sweetie =) You've done nothing but try your best for them both. And it could be just like eye sight in people, where the parent have bad vision, so their children usually have good vision when young, and it progressively gets worse to a point as they age. I imagine it's like that. If it's genetic anyways. And who knows if he had a bug or something before you got him, some don't show symptoms.


----------



## Syriiven

And I also wanted to share updated pics of the family =) Even got a decent one of Demi on her rocks ^^
































































=D


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I cannot get over how pretty Seiya is! And I just love Kalecs fins. Demi is always so cute, lol


----------



## Syriiven

I've been looking into guessing your betta's ages based on length when bought, and I'm pretty sure my PetSmart sells them at 6 months of age...but Demi's nearly 2 inches long and that's just her body, not adding her caudal. But then she's possibly 50% wild type, and they're typically bigger than splendens. I would guess Demi to be a year, Phy might've been a year, and Kalec and Seiya at 6 months to a year. 

I was reading some threads about show bettas and breeding bettas and noticed that people get very strict about what's a good betta and a bad one. It's a little scary what small details make a difference. I mean, I think all healthy betta are wonderful fish and should get prizes, but I have a really big heart xD I was thinking about Demi and how she'd never be a show betta because she can't even swim right because of her swim bladder, and was wondering if they'd ever make a sort of special showing of gimped bettas that have triumphed over huge obstacles.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Like the betta special olympics?
I think demi would be a great candidate. Personality is usually more fun than perfect looks anyways


----------



## Syriiven

Exactly! =D 

I also sometimes think about ordering from AquaBid, but then wonder if bettas like that should be for breeders or not...I think I'd almost feel bad if I got a rare or highly sought after fish that a breeder would pay way more for, and I'd just simply be giving it a warm, cozy and wonderful home. =S Not to belittle my part, but like an example would be betta imbellus' - they're endangered and it's only through wild breeders that they have a chance of surviving, though in captivity.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I can totally relate. I ordered my new females from breeders on this site. I generally will tell them that I am not looking for breeding quality fish and just pet fish. The high quality ones are usually pretty expensive but many people on here will sell you some of their lower quality ones for cheaper. I honestly think you can get some absolutely wonderful gorgeous bettas that are not breeding quality. My CT is a beauty, but I can tell he wouldn't be breeding/show quality because he has a curled pectoral fin and also because he is blind... which may or may not be genetic.

I don't have a problem, however, just getting a fish from the pet store. The reason I ordered my females from a breeder is because they will be my sorority girls and private breeders GENERALLY keep all their females in one big sorority and they are also kept together longer at birth. There's also a bigger chance that they will be healthy, however, the shipping process could stress them out and cause some issues, so I am still obviously going to QT them all.

Aquabid is a good idea IMO because you will likely get better quality fish. While many of them are breeding quality, others are just lower quality ones and I've seen them go from like $1 on aquabid. I would still recommend ordering from people directly off of bettafish.com just because the ones I order from have gotten MANY good reviews from other members here.

Maybe I'm too trusting on this site  but I do believe that the long-term members on here are dedicated to the good health of their bettas and the bettas they sell. Anyone who didn't care about them probably wouldn't spend so much time here


----------



## Syriiven

I agree on all points =) 

Someday I might get an Aquabid betta (halfmoon or fancy veiltail, saw some amazing ones earlier), but for now I'm happy enough saving them from pet shop cups. I do however have a male on reserve and may start a sorority from the same breeder. 

My plan is to float a 3g halfmoon tank inside a 29 gallon rectangle tank. Male will have a 'throne room' separated fromt he community in the pother 23-26 gallons of water (estimating for water displacement by substrate and decor). 

Also going to get a new betta tomorrow! And plants! And snails! =D

And I have a new 'hood ornament' for my tank xD I play World of Warcraft and my boyfriend got my favourite NPC figurine and I HAD to share her. 










If one of my sorority girls is a dark blue she'll be named Sylvannas after her.


----------



## Syriiven

Anyone seen a super active fish? Demi I expect it, but when Kalec and Seiya arrived Kalec would flare and swim all day, and Seiya would just hangout. 

Now they've switched. Seiya's constantly doing figure eights and distracting me so long as I'm in the room. 

Here's a vid of what they do all day so long as I'm present;


----------



## ChoclateBetta

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Like the betta special olympics?
> I think demi would be a great candidate. Personality is usually more fun than perfect looks anyways


 I have heard Blind Bettas are the best.


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## ChoclateBetta

What?


----------



## Syriiven

Just happy ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta

About what?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have heard Blind Bettas are the best.


Well that's good because I have one


----------



## Syriiven

About my bettas~ about getting my plants, snails and new ebtta tomorrow~ About the male and females I'll get from a breeder just a little North of me here in Alberta~ about having a weekend off (finally!) from work and family and holidays~ 

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Well that's good because I have one


 How great are they?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

It's very fun to feed him and fun to interact with him because he obviously interacts differently than bettas than can see normally. However, when I'm not actively trying to stimulate him, he often looks bored and sits around. He still explores, but he is very cautious because he has learned that it's not fun to run face first really hard into the sides of the tank and decorations.

Syriven, I don't think I have ever told you how much I LOVE the names you pick out. I've loved the name Phy since I joined this site all because of you


----------



## Syriiven

Hee~ thanks ^^ I've been pondering possible names for whatever I find tomorrow =) I'll know when I see the fish though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I can't wait to hear the names you pick out


----------



## Syriiven

I'm just so~ excited! We're seeing the Hobbit before going fish shopping and I feel so bad that I'm not really excited about the Hobbit and am going to be tapping my foot through the whole movie cause I want to go see the bettas! xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Syriiven said:


> I'm just so~ excited! We're seeing the Hobbit before going fish shopping and I feel so bad that I'm not really excited about the Hobbit and am going to be tapping my foot through the whole movie cause I want to go see the bettas! xD


Haha, I would totally be able to relate.
It'd be awesome to have a friend in RL who loves bettas as much as I do... Think about how much FUN it would be if we both went fish shopping together (not trying to be creepy or anything, I'd just love to have a fellow betta loving friend in real life) xD and also if we had a million dollars... You know, if money and distance weren't limiting factors


----------



## Syriiven

I know! My friend who owned Demi doesnt get excited at all when I show her pics or vids of Demi or when I talk about getting a new betta. I have a few friends at work who I think are amused by my enthusiasm, but several that think it's awsm and love my fish. But yeah..no one who actually shares the hobby with me >.< I keep trying to convert people though, lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't think the love of fish comes very naturally to everyone. However, I do notice that generally when someone decides to upgrade to a bigger heated tank and they experience the change in their fish, that's when they start getting addicted. I don't find bettas in cold small containers very interesting because they aren't generally very active. Most do literally nothing except attempt to survive in the horrible conditions they are kept in.

I also feel like this contributes to people thinking they are pretty looking fish that never do anything except for eat.


----------



## Syriiven

I seriously wish there was a way to communicate how wonderful fish are as pets to people and why the small containers are so bad >.< Ugh! I blame people trying to make money instead of sharing a treasure.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Greed. It's a great thing, isn't it? *sarcasm*
I can see why people would want money but I can't see how they can lack so much compassion for living things.


----------



## Syriiven

They only see themselves in the box. And they need to realize that the box is filled with far mroe than they can imagine, and that they're an infinitisimal spec.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

most people today think inside the box. They think Buisness and Government rule them and dont doubt what those two say.


----------



## Syriiven

So, everyone's moved in and I'm aiming for yet another fish tomorrow night ^^;

Sylvannas is doing fine, getting used to us having the light in the room on. I confess though, I HATE her 3g cylindrical tank. It's ridiculous. And makes decorating and giving her places to hide retarded. So I may try to find a simple and cheap 2-3g tomorrow if I can. I'm wondering if I could add her to a later-made sorority...she'd be the only non-sibling =/

Little Slyph is okay. He's breathing heavily still, but otherwise he's perked up. Still super timid, but he is tiny. Maybe another day or two of epsom and I'll ween him off and into his 3g on my desk here. 

Demi still jumps, Seiya still dances ALL DAMN DAY (I love him to death, but sometimes I really wonder about him), and Kalec took a bite out of Gary, one of my new nerite snails. And Sid, the other nerite, has holes in his shell from the LFS' lower pH water. Currently boiling egg shells to give them a calcium supplement, and tomorrow night I'll look for some cuttlebone. 

Maybe it's because I'm used to Demi constantly fluttering about, but Sylvannas seems super calm, and she swims different. Calmer, careful...should I get her broad leaves like Demi has? I have another silk plant with them...and that'd give her something to rest on at least halfway up the stupid tank she's in. =/


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Larger leaves would probably be good.
I'm going to QT my girls in separate containers right next to each other. You can probably keep her in a sorority later considering she isn't too old... Maybe you could put her and Demi next to each other to see how they react. Or you could add her to the sorority and observe... If she's aggressive, cup her for awhile and float her in the tank with the other girls. If she's shy, re-cup them all, rearrange, and add her in first.

It's kinda hard to tell how they will do in a sorority.


----------



## Syriiven

Za, I'll keep it in mind. I don't know if I'd want Demi with other fish. She swims a lot, and his definitely bigger (because of the wild in her), but she can't swim forever, hence she rests lots. And laws of the wild is survival of the fittest....


Though now I have a different problem. An Ammonia spike. From what I don't know. -_-; Maybe dead hornwart that's sunken, bah...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Just clean up that hornwart and do a big water change (I'm assuming you're gonna do that anyways). Do you use Prime? I swear off of that stuff, haha. 

And I didn't mean to put Demi and Sylvanna in the same tank, just put the tanks next to each other so they can see each other. The same reason why you would cup an aggressive girl in the sorority tank... So they can see each other and get used to each others' presence without being able to get to each other. And yeah, I don't think it'd be a good idea to put Demi with other girls considering her past and her age.

Sylvanna may not ever be cut out for sorority life, but I think it's best to socialize them when they're younger if you even want to try it out. But many people do have successful sororities with all pet store bought females, but they usually only work if they are bought and socialized when they're still small. Her calm temperament may be a good sign, but it may also be a bad sign as well... Have you ever had her in a place where she can see any of her other fish? (I know you haven't had her for long.) The only way to really be able to test their aggression is putting them into a sorority tank, but seeing how they react to another betta that they can see inside their own tank can also be an indicator of sorts.

It's also hard to tell if the siblings will accept an outsider or not. But many breeders keep all their females in one big sorority, which is why I wasn't too concerned about getting girls who weren't siblings.


----------



## Syriiven

I did the 50% yesterday >.< Bah...

Putting them next to eachother would be a good idea. I'm going to put Sylvannas in Phy's old 2.5g tomorrow if I don't find a better 3g for her that's in my budget, then I'll figure a way for them to see eachother. Maybe I can put them both on the art desk, since Demi doesnt like the vibrations from my music anyways. Phy was definitely a rebel rocker ;] Hung out with me and blasting tunes all the time. 

But bweh....fishies. 

More plants tomorrow, and I need a bigger bucket for syphoning the gravel. My big 1gallon bowl makes too many trips >.<


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'd keep an eye on them just to make sure they aren't stressed. I have a piece of cardboard in between DaBaDee and Bahari's tanks that I remove every so often so DaBaDee can get some exercise... It also used to work with Bahari 

I had a friend who gave me a two gallon bucket from his work that is working fine for my water changes. He worked at a place that made feed for livestock and for some reason they had a bunch of clean, empty buckets...

But also, I noticed the other day that walmart has a ton of buckets around their paint section for around 5 bucks, I think. I think they were mostly five gallons but there may be other sizes. I just made sure it was food-safe plastic


----------



## Syriiven

I called my Nana (who's taking me to the city for my fish and plants tomorrow) and she thinks she has one, so she's bringing me one. Gona do my best to get out the dead plant material. I tried so hard to make sure there was none, but I guess more broke off >.< 

Kalec bit Gary today >.> Gary's learned not to leave himself exposed, and Kalec stopped stalking him. Seiya's oblivious to Sid. >.<

Silly, silly fishies...but yea. Water changes, move teh girls next to eachother, move Slyph next to his tank (a change of scnery might help him anyways) and prep second qt tank for the new pretty boy tomorrow. 

And THEN if my boyfriend hasn't fallen asleep, eat popcorn and watch something together finally >.<


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

They are so fun! Even if they are time consuming 
Tonight's plans sound super fun... I think I should do the same with my boyfriend! Even though we watched a movie a few nights ago and he passed out on me


----------



## Syriiven

I re-added the water, trying not to hit the hornwart and more horwart bits and snail poop was kicked up from the bottom. -head desk- Tomorrow night is going to be so much fun.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh boy. I was thinking about getting live plants and right now I'm second guessing  do you use a siphon?


----------



## Syriiven

The hornwart is weedy, so it's a pain. My java fern's doing awsm though. Thinking about broader leafed plants this next round. Live plants are fine, just I had my hornwart all in a bunch in it's bag, so instead of aptiently untangling it, I kind of just broke bits of it off. prlly why I have this problem. 

I was syphoning some, but the gravel vac tomorrow will help a ton since I'll be able to fill a bigger bucket.


----------



## Syriiven

So fort eh moment, tanks are fine. All have bamboo. Everyone's healthy. 

But now I am going to go ahead and pay for my fish I get to pickup at the end of the month - two handsome males and 4-6 females. 

So I'm glad I started cycling my 4g for my future Vol'jin baby, because tomorrow I'll be buying the 10g for my sorority xD 

And now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Syriiven

So, I threw out that Hornwart. It was icky. I will be getting some anacharis and java moss soon. My anubia and java fern are doing well, as well as my bamboo canes. I'm not sure about my Amazon Sword, I had to pick a dead leaf from it and my nerite's been cruising all over it, but there's no new holes....hmm.

It's been confirmed, end of the month my plan is to take a day trip to pick up 2 males and 6 females from Sena up-province. So far I've chosen and named the males;

This is little 'V' aka 'Vol'jin'::


















And Toothless::


















And this is Toothless' tank, a 4g Aqueon evolve (I will get Vol'jin a 3g halfmoon like Demi's next pay check)


























The females I have not chosen yet, but will be named after the Japanese Sailor Scouts, so; two dark ones will be Haruka and Michiru (Uranus and neptune), and the other four will be lighter colors and named Ami, Minako, Rei, and Makoto (Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter).

These 6 females will be my sorority, and I just got their tank set up.

Front








Left-Side








Right-Side








Top









So I'm hoping it'll have enough hidey places for the girls, and it's cycling as we speak, as is the 4g. Eventually I'll go ahead with my idea of adding the sorority to a 29gallon tank with a 3 gallon 'throne room' inside it. I'll add in a small community, nerites, I'm thinking panda cories and not sure what else, but it'll be fun. 

Also, all the tanks will have anacharis soon, and some will have java moss =)

And now I'm up to date, and bushed.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think your sorority tank looks great and heavily decorated!
I'm seeing some of the same silk plants I have in mine  I like yours better but I decided against any decor that isn't plants for various reasons. I also want to add live plants when I get my new hood  I'll get my girls tomorrow I think 

I can't wait to see yours! I love the names, as usual  sororities are just WAY to exciting, aren't they?


----------



## Syriiven

It'll certainly have me stressed out watching them have a go at eachother. But they'll only be 3 months old and all siblings, so it may not be so bad. Some of the plants are connected to the decorations, so~ >.< I'm sure they'll be okay. I checked for any small spaces they could get stuck and they'll be fine I think.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Well I just couldn't find any decorations with big enough holes and enough holes  I want plenty of holes so if a girl is being chased she can easily get away with plenty of exits, ya know?
I know I'll be stressed a bit but I already love my girls and I'm turbo-prepared, haha!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm considering taking a few days off work just so I can be home and keep an eye on them.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My birthday (2/27) is the day before spring break and I have that weekend off and have asked for all three days off so hopefully I will have 5 days in a row off, also I'll hopefully have my tank cycled and have my other girls by then... Soo exciting!


----------



## Syriiven

Squee~ this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Syriiven

Added some pics of everyone today. Each time I do though, I feel like I'm forgetting a fish, then remember - Phy's gone  

But Kale'cs growing into a double-ray CT, Demi's lost her green in favor of blue (her dorsal keeps going away, then growing back.....??), Slyph is now energetic, always hungry and a little more fearless. Sylvannas still eats daintilly -- And Seiya is definitely developing some darker teal and his marble pattern is moving.


----------



## Syriiven

So...I stopped adding 2 tsp of aq salt to my weekly water changes in the 10g, and they developed ich. Treating it now with 6 tsp aq salt added over 24 hours and heat cranked to 86F. Poor boys =( Removed the plants so they dont die, but...the nerites recently had sex through the mesh dividier...and now that i've added so much salt they're horny. Gary got over teh divider and I caught him motoring over to who is now 'Sid'ney. =/

Adding the last 2 tsps tonight and hoping they'll be okay.


----------



## Syriiven

Okie...Seiya and Kalec are in their 1 gallon qt's floating in the 10g both on 3 tsps of aq salt. The have two more days of this to be sure all the ick is gone, then after i do the water change on the 10g they're home free again. 

Also, Seiya's continuing to change colors =) Just slightly, but he is. 


















Also got cuttlebone for the snails...and not sure how I feel about using cuttlebon. I mean, it's a heavilly fished fish and popular as a food in asia and europe...but I realy dont think any heavy fishing of any fish should be done, we're reaching a critical point of no return in our history - when we fish the oceans dry.


----------



## Syriiven

Pics of my 'assumed' alpha female, Nyx =D 



















Feb 2nd, I can't waaaaaiiit!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Life's derpin. 

Kale has popeye. No swollen belly, but some of his scales look...rough? Raised? Sharp? Not a pinecone, just...individual scales are visible.

So I've had him in a 1 gal qt tank floated in the 10g, and am considering moving him to his own 3g so that him and Seiya stop bouncing stuff back and forth. At this point I'm glad I got individual 5gs for my new boys later. 

Added about 2 tsps/gal of espom today...see if it helps. If not, may treat with meds.


----------



## Syriiven

OKie - quick update;

Seiya has finmelt, which I'm trying to heal with clean water and some aq salt so my plants don't die. 

Kalec is on day 3 of maracyn for his popeye...one's still buggier than the other for sure. 

Sylvannas had a scale flake off ehr gillt plate last night o.o But nothing seems amiss and there doesnt seem to be an open wound anywhere....

Slyph's bubblenest has two mounds now!

And Demi's Demi, ever so happy to be a fish. 

Getting my babies and adopting a DT this Saturday, as well as getting a Chi Fluval 5g, more decorations (needing silk pants), extra meds, stress coat, etc. Also getting some IAL (thank you!) to last me over until mine arrives in a few weeks. 

Biggest news is that my sorority is now going to be in a 29gallon instead of a 10!!! On the basis that I clean up my 'fish mess' around the house.

Otherwise~ I'm being cut off from collecting more ^^;


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Syriiven said:


> And Demi's Demi, ever so happy to be a fish.


xD <3

Yay big sororities!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Sooo excited! Cleaning up my 'mess' now xD And organizing the closet by my desk so I can get to my water changing stuff and qt tanks easier


----------



## Syriiven

Need more stuff to fill it >.<


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I have that 3pack of background silk plants from Petco that I LOVE. Are you adding live plants?


----------



## Syriiven

Live plants rlly arent in the budget right now. I`m thinking I`ll get a driftwood deco (or real driftwood if they have it) and set that in there so later I can tie moss or anubia to it. Whatever plants I do get, chances are they`re going in this tank. So I`m hoping until I can really get into the live plant part of it, that PetSmart has some taller silk plants.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Idk about Petsmart but I have nearly all of Petco's silk plants and the tallest they have is 14 inches I think. How tall is the tank? They also have those exo-terra silk plants that have suction cups, you could use them as floaters.


----------



## Syriiven

Omoghs that sounds amazing and like a plan I should see into =O I have suction cups a plenty (for my home-made betta hammocks) and could make my own stuff floating off the walls! You`re brilliant! 

I dont think we have PetCo up here =é


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Petco and petsmart are mighty similar. I know Petco has better holding spaces for the bettas, petsmart has better live plants, Petco has NLS, petsmart has flourish for plants... There's a few things you can get at one or the other but they are very similar.

You have a few silk plants in there already that are identical to ones I have. I guess you could add suction cups to any silk plants (if you remove the weights)... They will float but the suction cups would keep them from floating all over the place.


----------



## Syriiven

Exactly =) I just need to figure out exactly what thead people use to tie plants to stuff....


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know people use fishing line and nylon cord. I have aquarium safe silicone to attach things and fill in the holes on terra cotta pots... It was only like $4 at menards, if you are interested in that. I think its safer than cords/strings because it specifically says aquarium safe and can't tear fins.


----------



## Syriiven

Its cuz i'm worried about them rubbing against the ends of the fishing line that i only use it above the waterline with the hammocks. Nylon should be fine, tho i should get some silicone for later decorations.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That $4 tube of silicone is one of the greatest things I have ever bought, lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, it sounds like money well spent xD


----------



## Syriiven

Did big water changes on everyone. 

Demi has dropsy. =(

Kalec's eyes are still big, but he's been on maracyn and espom for over a week now. Switched him to just epsom and clean water.


----------



## Syriiven

Omgosh, I just now got to sit down xD But now everyone's tanks are fantastic! here's proof! (more pic spam, xD) 

(sorry for some blurriness)

"I'm Nyx! I have a constant tiny fierce >=O! "









"I'm Vol'jin, I have no time for paparazzi!"









"And this is our flat, we're tankmates!"









"I'm Acheron! And I hate my cup! >=( "









"And this is all mine! >=O "









"...and this is my girlfriend, she has a new tank setup too!"









"And I'm Toothless =D! "









"This is my cozy home <3 "









Seiya and his tank got cleaned too...









And of course the sorority earlier today 









And just for kicks, this is my fish room(s)

(Seiya, Eranikus, Slyph)









(Sylvannas, Acheron, Vol'jin, Nyx, Toothless, Kaelc'gos)









(Mickey)









(Sorority)









Part of me thinks I should've tested how much weight that crappy table can hold ^^;

And mommy is bushed.

...I have to go feed them all now! xD 

:roll:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh no  dropsy is such a horrible thing. I wish it didn't exist 

Your tanks look amazing - I didn't know you had so many! I think a gallon of water weighs like 10 pounds. That's a lot of weight, lol. At least it is holding up right now, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks!

Yea, it seems to be holding real well. 

But Demi didn't eat yesterday, or today. 

But here's a pic of my little Nyx, so cute and so terrifying~


----------



## Syriiven

Today I had to put Demi down. She hadn't eaten since the weekend, developed Dropsy, and today columnaris......I didn't want her to suffer anymore, and I dont have the option of expensive meds. 

I'll miss her. She was probably the happiest fish I've ever owned, and the toughest.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm sorry for your loss  her and Okami are swimming together now under the rainbow bridge. <3


----------



## Syriiven

I hope they find eachother, I think they could've been friends.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I imagine that all her swimming problems and stuff are cured and there is a big perfect sorority up there.  I bet they are very happy now.


----------



## Syriiven

I really hope so. I mean...I saw this coming. I knew that sooner or later she was going to kick over to something I wasn't going to be able to cure. She had a real hard life, and half a year of mis-treatment before she even got to me. But I know I tried my best for her.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know  you are a great owner, though, and they appreciate it even though they don't really comprehend how you are actively helping them... They learn to love you for the food you give them and she knew that her life had improved when she got into your hands... They don't think of it exactly the way we do, but they do show it. It's very obvious when they go from being mistreated to happy in good conditions.

I know she was special. You had her for longer than I had Okami. Sometimes things happen even when they are given the very best care. It's not fair but you did the most you could. Sometimes we blame ourselves even though it isn't our fault


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Ayala. Its good to hear it from someone else.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

It really sucks, though. Pretty much everything was making me cry Sunday.

I have a question, though. You have ten tanks, right? How long does it take you to do all your water changes and stuff per week? I always want more tanks but am never sure if I have time, ha. I already do two changes a week on my five gallons and one a day for my girls.


----------



## logisticsguy

Thats too bad. Sometimes there is not much we can do. Your an excellent keeper and fish are lucky to have you. I so wish I had your tank design eye. May have to get your help cuz mine look so bland now compared to yours.


----------



## Syriiven

I really liked yours, CJ. had this rugged but natural look to them. 

I have lots of tank ideas, but some aren't the best for bettas cause of their delicate fins. I'd love to play with some pumice and coral in planted tanks. I like the idea of a coral reef, but I adore the idea of a moss-growing piece of drift wood with a bunch of knots and holes in it. 

One I've been wondering about is a 55 gal with the waterfall/filter built up top to splash down but to also have a pond lily growing on the surface. 

I'm a child of the air, but I've always loved building moats and castles with stones in the rivers around here, and at the lake we'd make our own little lagoons. >.> And then raid eachother's lagoons as pirates using rocks as ammo ^^;

As for my tanks, Ayala...the one day I did all the tanks it took me about three hours. Since then I've made a schedule - >5g Thursday and Sundays, 5gallons Fridays, 5g< on Saturday. 

Honestly if I ever move to a more established residence where I'm allowed to make holes in the wall and floor, I want to set up some sort of huge bio-filter and water exchange system so I don't have to do the water changes - at least for anything above 10 gallons.


----------



## Syriiven

*Finally, and update!*

My IAL is late. This annoys me greatly. Especially since I'm out of the leaves I rationed from CJ.

So, the current count is;

12 males
6 females

5 females in the sorority, Sylvannas gets her own tank

And a total of 11 tanks. 

I'm wiped most days, but things are going well. I need to change out 6 gallons of the sorority quick here, and small tanks are due tomorrow - but it's all good. Really. Not losing my marbles at all~ xD

I have a week off coming up with work, which I plan to dedicate to cleaning up my 'fish mess' of decorations and gravel in here (computer room) and in teh bathroom xD It's not a horrid mess, but things could be packed away into the closet. And I need to boil some decorations still from Demi's qt tank and from Toothless' contaminated tank. All that gravel needs boiling too. 

I also have 6 commissions I owe people, staring with SkyeWillow's. So hopefully this week off gives me that chance to get that done, as well as hook up my art for sale online. 

So let's down to it - if you've got it, flaunt it, and I've got me some beautiful fish. 

Let the flaunting commence!

Seiya's beautiful! Ever graceful and playful now that he has 10 gallons all to himself, my spoiled little prince <3 He's changed a lot since I first got him From a teal part dragonscale marble cutie to this;
















He's perfected his war dance and shows off any chance he gets. He's still shiny, but his turquoise has definitely darkened, throwing his dragonscales into contrast. Lost most of his orange on his face too. And as I type this he flares at the back of his tank, then looks over at me as if asking 'Did you see mom?! Did you see me scare that other fish away!? =D" And after months of debating his tail, I can confirm he's a halfmoon, not a super delta. 

Kalec'gos is still his awsm, sassy self. His eyes kind of bulged out a little and developed a bit of white or gray around them...for a few weeks I thought it was popeye, but he has no other symptoms of being sick, and behaves normally. Including jumping at my fingers for food :roll: His rays have continued to split into double-rays and he just looks so bad ass! I just hope I can at least give him his own 5 gallon in the next month or so. 

















Sylvannas is a big girl now and has me constantly wondering about her true gender and type. Pretty sure she's just a blue veiltail female, but some days and the way she acts I'd say she was male. She even has a boy's beard, but has the girl's shape. but is never eggy. =/ But shows vertical stripes. 









Slyph is no longer a runt. Okay, well he is, as he is the smallest of my adult betta fish. He's a profficient bubblenest maker, and he has as much spunk as Kale does. He also has the CUTEST pectorals. I know he's not an EE, but watching Slyph and Kale makes me think the EE gene came from CT's as all my other betta's pectorals are clear. he also has a very, very tiny little fierce =)


Eranikus is doing well. We finally had a water change where nothing happened to him ^^; And the plants in his tank are doing great! I even have algae growing ^^; I'm not sure if he's super delta or halfmoon, though the way his tail has multiple folds I'm thinking halfmoon Unfortunately, he doesnt freak out and flare like the others, just a mild flare, so it's never fully spread. I recently made him a bed in a homemade hammock with some tumbled seaglass and java moss and weed I got form CJ =) I think they've made a big difference in his little zen tank. 
http://youtu.be/Ugn4Ug4nzTU









Last of the adults is Ryuu-Ten (Sky Dragon). When we went to petSmart for bloodworms and heaters, they were having a big sale and had tons of bettas. I was torn between four of them, but my heart was snatched by this guy's colors and how badly demented his fins were getting being in a cup. I hope his fins grow back =)
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZoeN7Yoha8

Now, for the chidlins....3.5-4 months old now.

Tatsu, Styxx and Artemis are my gender bending kois. Sposed to be girls, ended up being boys, and they're all still marbling on me xD 
Styxx








Artemis








Tatsu








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhWi3Nl58QQ

Acheron was the only 'male' I picked from CJ's spawn, and I definitely have a crush on him! He's definitely not as 'fierce' as the others, but he's very protective of his progressive bubblenest. he took his Indian Almond Leaf and used it to 'hide' the nest, until he blew so many bubbles the leaf wasn't int he water anymore! I've also found, he dances and looks best in sunlight =)

























Now for the rest. 

Toothless. Poor little guy got subjected some sort of toxin in his tank and he's gone through a bad bout of finrot. But I've moved him to a new tank, new decor, clean water and he's doing much better. He also may be one of the very few VT males out of that DTgeno X Delta spawn.


















Vol'jin and Nyx have had a chance to go at it in their divided 5g. I was feeding Vol'jin, and Nyx decided he didn't want to wait and hopped the fence. I've also discovered Vol'jin's a tailbiter, and being next to Vol'jin, Toothless caught on to his brother's bad habit :roll: Vol'jin and Nyx are difficult to photograph, but I got a vid of them flaring at eachother last night after Nyx invaded Vol'jin's side.


And finally the Sorority. Oh my gosh these girls. Nothing but trouble. I've attempted several times to photograph them, and it does no good, so I'll have to do descriptions ;
The pale girl bigger than the others is Saffron, and is the only koi girl that stayed a girl. The smallest girl with aqua blue is Pearl. The one with large dark red fins is Rogue, the one similar but with slightly more orange fins and a lighter body is Rouge. And today (finally all their colors are darkening) I can tell you that Saphira is a bit of a sapphire blue/purple w/ red fins. 
So, a few pics, but mostly just the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKX6vG-ZJ2c
Some of these are before Artemis was removed.









































I am also happy to report that Gary was not found dead, just lost for days on end in the sorority tank. Along with the baby ramshorn who hitchiked on CJ's moss =) And in March I will be adding a mystery snail so long as when I go I dont see any dead one's in PetSmart's tank. Last time didnt look promising, and I hate the qt wait before adding things to the tanks >.< 

Also will be getting some more girl-girls from CJ xD And hopefully some plants =) So far I've managed to keep marimo, java moss, java fern, that...seaweed thing...and hornwart more or less alive. Oh, and some sort of grass and there's this clumb of wisteria floating freely in the sorority that keeps disappearing then re-appearing and isn't dead yet...so I'm counting that as a win too! 

This weekend I'm going to try OFL's shriimp/spinach/garlic betta food recipie. She say hers grow quickly on that diet, so I'm hoping the same goes for mine as the little ones are all...very little. 

Okay, that's a huuuge update. I'm going to go actually do the water change on the sorority now xD


----------



## Syriiven

Right! One more update! In a few months I'm hoping I'll have a wild betta! A blue-eyed....I dont remember how to spell it. Not Imbellis, but the one with the spade tail. That's my next goal! After getting my betta shelf set up and everyone in their own tanks.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Very jealous of your sorority tank... and my, Seiya has changed a lot!!


----------



## Syriiven

Oh yes, tho it took him two months and he's gotten more red in his fins since then.


----------



## Syriiven

-sigh- So I'm a total fail at OFL's shrimp/spinach/garlic recipie. All I've achieved is a very garlicy, spinach shrimp salsa =/


----------



## logisticsguy

Might make a good dip for chips :-? mmm now Im hungry.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol - I'm gonna try a magic bullet. But I got a video of the fat miniature blimps xD They dont rlly care tehy can't fit pieces in their mouths, they're gonna hapilly keept rying apparently.


----------



## Syriiven

here it si, the itty bitty betta blimp committee
http://youtu.be/K9rwbMWPrkk


----------



## Syriiven

They all rlly liked it, just need to make the pieces tiny...

http://youtu.be/ZcxWmYvQ7xk Here's Seiya in all his teal and red glory.


----------



## Syriiven

Found a little ramshorn in Eranikus' tank!! he was hiding int he filter chamber xD But I got him out and hopefully he'll eat my algae!! Squee~~!!


----------



## MattsBettas

What were you fe eding them in the videos?


----------



## Syriiven

OFL's Garlic+Shrimp+Spinnach recipe. Today I got it into smaller pieces so no one was in danger of choking today. No worries about the girkls, I was checking them every few minutes and removed the big pieces after the video. Everyone rlly likes it!


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh where can I find the recipe?


----------



## Syriiven

I just PM'd OldFishLady for it. I'd give it, but it's hers and I dont really want to take credit for her. She's shared it ont he forum before in a thread months back and I just finally realized it may be cheaper and healthier than bloodowmrs and pellets, and especially since I dont have access to NLS


----------



## MattsBettas

I could get you NLS, if you decide to get some fish from me when I breed. Thanks!


----------



## Syriiven

I might be interested in some females (reserving my last male tank for a wild type) - what will you be breeding?


----------



## Syriiven

So I've already started planning a 10gallon for a wild type betta. Think I'm going with a fossil theme, either black gravel or sand, we bought a crocodile skull yesterday with a t-rex fossil plaque. But I'd really like to have more live plants in this one. I like the bright colors of silk, but live plants just look so much better!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm crazy busy, it's so dumb! But finally I got video and pics of everyone (cet Sylvannas, she has an algae bloom in her tank...-face3palm-) see my Sorority thread and such.... but I ALSO made a Betta-Motivational Video!

http://youtu.be/L5UbUOGRXIE


----------



## Syriiven

Alright, so tonight I added Sylvannas to the sorority. I am really lucky CJ's girls and Sena's girls are mainly docile, but in just a few hours she's been accepted and now has the castle to herself =) 

This means Slyph, who's held ut the longest now has an adjustable heater for his 3g! And I save myself some money, and can REALLY clean Sylvannas' tank =/ I put her in Demi's old 3g, but there's been more sunlight hitting my art desk where I have it, so....LOTS of algae growing u.u I can't keep up with it. So it'll finally be cleaned out =D And then I can add Kalec to it and I can use the 3g cylindrical for a qt or plant tank! Yay!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Gah really late response... My next spawn will be red finned turquoise dragonscales. Ready in July hopefully.


----------



## Syriiven

I will have to stalk your spawn log after you get it all set up =) Lol, by this summer I may have two sororities xD I keep looking at tmt betta's fancy dragon hmpks and I'm crushing hard on those fish!


----------



## Syriiven

And I'm officially open for business!! http://www.etsy.com/shop/BettagamiTreasures


----------



## Syriiven

Not a lot had happened today;

No sales yet. 

Sidney (female nerite in Seiya's tank) escaped and was curled in her shell behind the tank stand for who knows how long. Curtis found her and put her back in the tank and she's doing al right, hiding behind the filter now. I imagine after she realized she'd strayed too far she was very confused. 

The little hitchhiker ramshorn in Eranikus' tank is doing fine, has even grown int he last week  But I assume thats cuz of the brown algae stuff growing in there. Glad he's eating it. And his poop is green...not sure if that's normal or not. =S

And right now Imma watch a documentary on T-rex and start my betta plushie! =D


----------



## Syriiven

PIc Spam and Betta PLushie, yay!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That is so cute how did you do that? 0_0


----------



## Syriiven

Blood and sweat and 8ish hours of misery. SkyeWillow makes them and she sent me one of Demi. So i started based on her design.


----------



## Crowntails

Beautiful bettas! I especially am fond of the 3rd guy.


----------



## Syriiven

Acheron's a hunk  From Logisticsguy's HM Fancy/Hm Koi spawn


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## Syriiven

Nothing new to report. Downloaded a new photo app on my phone fr fun and not sure if I like it. Doesnt upload to facebook like i'd like, so i upload it from this app to instagram to fb.....annoying! But I like the filters and editting options =S

But I find with new cameras and photo apps fish are so fun to get shots of!

















<-- group pics aren't so easy tho, bbffs? He flared at me the whole time u.u


----------



## Syriiven

Looks like I'll be adopting some more fish! yay! Details later on when I know more =3

ON other news...added my origami hairsticks to my Etsy along with my betta arts! Hurray!


----------



## MattsBettas

Looks great! Would you be willing to let me borrow one or two of your fish for breeding eventually? The first and fifth male in post 173 are amazing!


----------



## Syriiven

I...will think about it. I'm terribly attached to them all xD And doesnt breeding shorten their lifespan some? Due to the stress? 

As for the fish...1st one is Eranikus, he's from PetSmart in Calgary. Full dragonscale halfmoon with orange, red spots, and adowable wittle golden eyes~ but split ventrals. I love him a bunch, he's my rebel fish ;] I'e had him for a month now. 

Fifth on the list was...Kalec'gos. He's aggressive, very proud of his 3 gallons of territory and not afraid of me or any other fish that's been nearby. He was lighter when I got him (not much) but he is beastly looking when he's doing his war-dance. He also has a LOT of iridescence, so not sure if you would want that. 

Somewhere in this thread is a tiny link to a youtube video of them all flaring.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hmmm... It really all depends on the age and health of the fish. It definatly effects females more. Obviously your choice and it wouldn't be for at least a few months.


----------



## Syriiven

I will let you know closer to then =) I assume if one of them see's an actual female fish and has a heart attack or dies from stress I'll get a baby look-alike xD But I'm sure you'd take care of them =)

The age might also be the deciding factor. Kalec has been with us 3 months, but was a decent size when we bought him. So I'd say he's definitely 6-7 months. Very active, and he's healthy, despite his eyes looking like popeye =P he's definitely healthy, no worries about that. 

Eranikus is younger, I'm sure. Maybe 4-5 months, ballpark...really hard to guess when you get them at the store. He's super active too, but also young xP He doesnt have any problems, aside form spooking and running into his rock. He's damaged a few scales a few times, but everything's healed back very well with no infections. 

-is proud-


----------



## MattsBettas

That's good. I bought one a couple months ago and I thought omg! Popeye! But even after treatment and qt it never went away so I gave up and accepted that she is perfectly healthy. Sena has bred males like 2.5 years old. And of course you would get a few fry for free!


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, I got rlly worried he had popeye because it was immediately following an ick issue when him and Seiya shared the 10g. Had just got that cleared when thre was a nasty pH issue and Seiya's fins melted and Kalec prlly did have popeye for a little bit....

But after separating them and fixing everything, he's been perfectly fine. Just his eyes are now very striking and a little concernicus. But he's his usual, aggressive self, so I've been worrying less.


----------



## Syriiven

Harassing Eranikus tonight. I honestly think my fish think I'm on crack or something.


----------



## Syriiven

And moar Eranikus spam...


----------



## Syriiven

*'Nother Eranikus Video*

And a video of me bugging him =3 When I get my betta shelf I just might keep him on my desk. Not sure, since Ryuu needs some company - either fish or mine. Hmmmm!


----------



## Syriiven

*=/*

Trying to find some more floaty plants for all the tanks. Getting a helping hand from LG which is awsm! But wanting a variety too. Found a Canadian seller on Ab who doesnt seem to have bad prices, so it's a thought. 

Been trying to find new life spectrum though, and I just can't. There's not even a garuntee Amazon.com sellers ship to my address, being rural and small town Canada and all. =/ I just dont understand why petSmart/PetCo don't ship certain items.


----------



## MattsBettas

I can buy locally but it's 10$ a can (which is totally worth it IMO). We could eventually work something out to get you some NLS! Eranikus is stunning by the way!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

If all else fails I could buy a can of NLS and ship it down to you with the fish I am sending then you could just pay me for it alone with the fish 
If you want...


----------



## Syriiven

That would be a ton of help, guys! 

And I'm more than willing to get as much as I can, running 10 - soon to be 12 -tanks and all xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. I thought I was addicted. And you're not even breeding XD.


----------



## Syriiven

It's a well maintained addiction tho xD It's under control, I promise! 

And I'm glad you like E so much, we found him the same day we found Leroy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Do you want NLS for adult fish? Or for baby?
The ct fry will most likely be the same size as the ones you received from Sena's other spawn so they should eat the NLS for baby fish, bu


----------



## MattsBettas

Or you could just crush regular NLS. I did that for spike for a while.


----------



## Syriiven

Right now everyone's eating Omega One pellets with no problem - though I'm not sure if the ct girly will be able to handle that quite yet. But like Matt said, I could crush it. 

So for adult betta would be okay I think. Unless you have some NLS grow >> Cuz Sena's fish are still half the size of LG's, though they've grown xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I could send you NLS grow.
I have some empty little Omega 1 pellet containers and I could fill one of those up for you free of charge. I bought a large can of the stuff so I have lots and would send you some of the stuff I already have or I can pick up a totally new container but since you are not breeding I think the food would like expire before you used it all! 1 or two ct fry would never ever eat that much so you would have lots of extras for the future.
Your choice.
The ct fry would definitely not be able to eat a whole Omega 1 pellet but you could crush it.


----------



## Syriiven

I think the NLS adult betta would be fine. They'll be growing with water changes anyhow =) I can just crush it up until they're big enough to get those bigger pellets =D

But this is such a huge, huuge help! Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I might send you NLS grow too just because lol. It will be free of charge! After all you promised an art piece for the ct female and your art costs more than the fish so I want to even it out 
I am glad help


----------



## Syriiven

Sounds like a deal to me! Do you know which betta you wanted done?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Nope lol I can't choose! I am leaning toward Marble... Or maybe Magic but that would make me cry since he was my first betta and passed away a few months ago...
I will let you know when I decide.


----------



## Syriiven

Sorry for your loss, I didnt know...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He was my most gorgeous fish even though he was a vt...
Well I am going to bed talk to you later


----------



## Syriiven

Have a good sleep! Hope you feel less sick in the morning!


----------



## MattsBettas

Me to! It's only 10:00 here!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Trying to find some more floaty plants for all the tanks. Getting a helping hand from LG which is awsm! But wanting a variety too. Found a Canadian seller on Ab who doesnt seem to have bad prices, so it's a thought.
> 
> Been trying to find new life spectrum though, and I just can't. There's not even a garuntee Amazon.com sellers ship to my address, being rural and small town Canada and all. =/ I just dont understand why petSmart/PetCo don't ship certain items.


That aquabid seller is most likely Ann Marie (fishclubgirl) ? and she is terrific. She grows plants like crazy, has fair prices, breeds betta mahachai and is imo an expert level fish person. Also strong member of Calgary Aquarium Society. Very highly recommended.

Oh and Ive had a nice bloom of hornwart and java moss. still waiting for a shipment of firemoss, I wanna try that stuff.


----------



## Syriiven

Orly?! XD Small world. Yea in April I may order some stuff from her =)


----------



## Syriiven

*"Moonlight" Fishies~*


----------



## MattsBettas

What do you feed them? We will get you NLS sometime, I promise!


----------



## Syriiven

They get frozen bloodworms and omega one pellets currently. I'm ratehr glad Sena's girls naturally have bigger tummies and LG fed his so much...I think I lean towards overfeeding just to make sure all 10 girls get enough to eat. Goldmoon and Aki are less demanding at meal time and hang back a little.


----------



## MattsBettas

I over feed my sorority as well. I want to make sure every one of those little fish staring at me with their puppy dog eyes gets enough. Lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Awh. I'm hopefully getting my girls set up in their tank on Monday and I think feeding time will definitely be interesting xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Ayala- Some eat more, some eat less, some jump, some dive... Oh gosh it's exciting. Make sure to scatter the food a bit.


----------



## Syriiven

Thats what I do with pellets, and I swish the worms around gently behind the little 'line' of hungry, hungry betta mouths looking up at me. Gosh, it's exciting but so darn cute!

Excited to see your sorority finally come together, Ayala! It's been months since you started the tank cycle!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, I know! The darn filters didn't want to cycle so now I have live plants. I was really trying not to rush things because I don't want any water quality issues getting my girls sick. I've put a lot into this tank already and its not even set up!

But even now with the current QT setup, they can all see each other and I can see all six of them swimming around and "talking" to each other. It's amazing how much personality each of these little girls have! And to think I never really liked females before..


----------



## Syriiven

I know, right?! They're so adorable!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm kind of slightly obsessed with females and plakats now xD might be all the bettas I get from now on, especially since long finned males get so many fin problems x_x

But I have only had a VT and a CT so I might just need to get a HM, too, just because I love them and have never had one (besides my females of course). I'm going to stay away from CTs because they don't do well in my high pH tap water.

I also need at least one DTPK  I don't usually like DTs but I've seen some super cute DTPKs!


----------



## Syriiven

I have plans for one more major male - will get a fossil setup in the 10g with live plants. Will either be the most badass CT or DT's I can find, or an HMPK Koi (eyeballing Korwhord and TmTBetta's aquabid listings), or an EE if I find one I like. There is one MoonShadow has right now, but I don't think she'd ship him to Canada 9especially right now cuz it's cold).


----------



## Syriiven

I want this guy so bad

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1364472617.jpg


----------



## MattsBettas

So. Much. Pectoral.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm fine with that. But he has an amazing color! And he'd have a whole 10g to himself =( Stupid winter.

Also, I dont mind the super ears on shortfinned betta


----------



## MattsBettas

Well I have a HMPKEE female with smaller pectorals. Since ee is non existant in Alberta I would like to start an ee line.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I love ee for all who I have not told at least thirty times


----------



## Syriiven

Chacnes are I'll nab an EE or koi HMPK end of april/may from AB.

be awsm to find a more colorful HMPK koi EE, but~ i can dream, right?

I don't like the lavender/salamander and red mottled EEs tho. S'why I'm big into the guy I posted, he has more turquise and white...tho now I realize that could be irid.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I find the Salamander ee too common


----------



## Syriiven

I dont mind multicolors, but the artist in me grimmaces at so much mulched and mottled color. I get picky in how the color is patterned over the scales. Besides, I want something I'll not just enjoy seeing, but also enjoy painting. The only reason I'd go to Ab for it, because I'm not rescuing it from a cup, so I don't feel bad picking for looks.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love EEs and Kois lol. That one literally looks like a dragon, though (not scale, his pectorals look like wings!)

I can't imagine that those pecs wouldn't affect his swimming ability, though, even if it were just slightly.


----------



## Syriiven

It'll be all right. If I got him I'd only have 2-3 bubblers or maybe just a bubble wall in the 10g instead of a filter. I'd make sure he was comfy and not hampered. But yea, would definitely go with live plants for those pects.


----------



## Syriiven

*Moar Pic Spam!*

Water changes means picture time xD Especially when I get a chance to catch them in natural sunlight! =D Really brings out the color and details with not too much irid =3

Toothless - super glad his fins have grown back, but they're going to be messy for life. I'm okay with that though =)










































Acheron~ <3 I love that I got a very good shot of him with all his subtle colors! Though the light blue turns into a sort of carribean blue green ontop of his head. Very, very subtle, if he ever developed yellow he'd be rainbow =) He also has the most impressive grumpy face of all my fish xD 



























Styxx - for a while there he had no color at all and only the blue irid ontop of white coat. Now he's developing some of his blue back - excited to see what he changes into now! =D


















Tatsu - he's going to be feathered/fancy like Acheron for sure. There's some slight pale koi marking's developing in his sides again, so he may go lighter again, I"m not sure yet. I'm just glad he still has his red geisha lipstick on xD










And Kalec'gos. My gosh, he doesnt approve of my camera xD As soon as I walked up it was all attitude and big flare! And yes, I'm aware tehre's a ton of algae in his tank...it gets scrubbed every 2-4 days when his water gets changed =S


----------



## Syriiven

I'm going to enter that awsm pic of Ash into the monthly photo contest =)


----------



## logisticsguy

You should. He is gorgeous. Starting to wonder if he could be a giant actually he was always a really big fry and has the look. Oh I love those hammocks. Where did you get those? I MUST have them and put them in all tanks. Your fish look terrific.


----------



## MattsBettas

Such nice fish you have!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks guys =D

I made them, LG =) Just plastic craft mesh, a suction cup and some fishing line. Acheron really likes his, it's where he sleeps during the day so he doesnt have to look at anyone. He always sleeps facing the wall.


----------



## logisticsguy

You made them Wow they are great. Maybe you could make some for me and we could work out a trade for ?? Im also interested in adding them for sale. I wonder if I could put a row of them in sorority tanks. Your thoughts?


----------



## Syriiven

I dont mind making them, they're cheap and easy. 

I've thought about adding them in the sorority as free floaters so girls dont swim out at once and are immediately faced with pne another. They float fine and adding weed or moss makes them good and comfy hiding spots


----------



## logisticsguy

I bet the fish love it. They love the floating log and this does the same purpose, gives them a nice little hide spot and the way you have the moss is great. I just love them and since they are cheap and easy its even better.


----------



## Syriiven

Mmmhm, and no wierd chipping paint! I heard some people's betta logs chip after time D=

Only thing is for the ones I use fishing line for, those cant be free fliating in male tanks - even cut short the fishing line is sharp and I dont have aquarium silicone to fix it


----------



## logisticsguy

If I send you some plants, aq silicone and some nls would you make for me?  Me trying to bribe you here! Oh yeah my log has a lot of paint chip issues. I plan on coating it with a waterproof diamond coat varithane soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I painted mine with a thin layer of clear aquarium silicone lol. Stopped the pait from coming off


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

CJ how much would you charge me to buy plants off you? I need more.
Sy if CJ can send you NLS you could probably get it sooner thn through me and Matt


----------



## Syriiven

True that....though I'm getting fish from you later in April anyways, so I'd still stock up if I could.


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> If I send you some plants, aq silicone and some nls would you make for me?  Me trying to bribe you here! Oh yeah my log has a lot of paint chip issues. I plan on coating it with a waterproof diamond coat varithane soon.


You know I totally would. =) Just need to let me know how many you want.


----------



## logisticsguy

I would like to have 5-10 of them . I know my fish would just love them! It would be like a nice xmas present just early. I wonder what they would be like in sorority tank cuz I could see them fighting over their own little hammock. I might need one for every fat little betta girl in the tank. Such a good idea i wonder why I havnt seen more of these? or am I the last guy on bus again?


----------



## logisticsguy

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> CJ how much would you charge me to buy plants off you? I need more.
> Sy if CJ can send you NLS you could probably get it sooner thn through me and Matt


I would sell you super cheap you know. How is your Hornwart doing? Did you manage to get that new bulb?


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, I think maybe the last one on the bus this time, sorry man. 

I can grab the materials tomorrow and start making them. For the girls I'd definitely suggest letting them float/roam free on the surface because I think there might be less fighting over them if they're 'chosen' hammock isn't always in the same spot. That way its just a network of floating caves rather than something they can permanently claim. 

In fact if I ever get enough moss I'd make a few for my sorority but weave the moss and mesh together with line to make them comfier and more concealing. And look better imo.


----------



## MattsBettas

Where do you buy the craft mesh Sy?


----------



## Syriiven

Walmart. It's like...what? A buck for a decent sized sheet? You can find it in the craft's section near all the thread and sewing kits.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. Most of the "non fish tank" stuff that I put I my tanks I don't even know what they are supposed to be used for. Will get some of that for dividers and this.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea I use the same mesh for my dividers along with poster borders. The only other non-fish tank stuff I'd use are polished stones or glass beads that dont have any wierd residue on them. 

So I want to turn my sorority and 10gs into planted tanks (okay maybe not Seiya's, I"m done fighting with his tank he can live happilly with silk plants and his log), and beginning to think maybe I should grow my own plants. I mean, if I got a 20g, planted with soil and sand, then used it just for growing plants, I'd have a decent batch I could share between my tanks - yea? It could even sit on the floor, or just a plank on the floor, so long as I had the right light and stuff. I'd prlly go the CO2 injecting root along with Seachem Flourish and iunno whatelse. 

Just thinking this might be easier than ordering plants for years to come, right? And then there won't be that risk of disease transference. Not that I'm worried about that from you LG =)


----------



## MattsBettas

I have seriously thought about doing something like that before. Problem is, I could never set up a tank and not put a fish in it... Lol. Apparently if you set up a npt properly you will get more plants then you need.


----------



## Syriiven

I'd be fine with that, I could sell them if need be, or just fully live plant my 5 gs too. I'm open to change in the future. But I live in a small town in Canada and I've found that shipping anything here is a hassle. So I may order a few things from LG and that Canadian seller on AB, and just start from there. 

There is a store in Lethbridge that has a lot of variety in aquarium plants, but I really don't want to go back there if I don't have to. 

I'd prlly put fish in it eventually, maybe guppies or tetras. Or maybe just something to eat algae. There's a couple algae-eaters I'd love to have and can't because they're agressive or get too big or will strip my fish of their slime coat =P


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh like what?


----------



## Syriiven

I reeeaaally like this guy http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955215&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No 

But not sure. I mean, I dont want a whole nother 30g tank, and I dont know how long he'd be in it. 

I'd adore something colorful, like fancy guppies, but I'm worried about them being disease ridden, you know? My Nana would insist on tetras but I dont know if I'm keen on them. PLus none of those are algae eaters. 

So meh...not sure now.


----------



## MattsBettas

"The Pictus Catfish has very sharp pectoral and dorsal spine that can cause painful injures if not handled properly."

Yea... That's no bueno. They look neat though. I have a few guppies and when mine have babies I will gladly give you a couple, they will be disease free. They breed like rabbits. In a planted tank you could try your hand at otos.


----------



## Syriiven

I'll consider the guppies if they're from you or somene I know =)

But now I'm thinking -- newts! Why don't I see them in people's tanks anymore? Mom had two firebelly newts in with our four goldfish, pleco and ADF when we were younger.


----------



## MattsBettas

Newts would be so fun! I don't know much about them though. Don't tell your mom I said this but she is not very good at stocking a tank lol.


----------



## Syriiven

-shrugs- it was a big tank and there weren't any problems between the fish. Lasted for years. But then again she was going by what the fish store told her, and at that age I wasn't 'into' the hobby. So I certainly didnt know any better.


----------



## Syriiven

*NPT vs Newts*

So. I had the plan of making a 20g NPT for plant species I could later share with my other tanks. 

But I've also been considering the fun of adding something to the NPT - not bettas. And eventually that lead to me wanting fire-bellied newts. 

But if I got newts, I'd have to get plants that survive in colder water, like anubia and java and whatnot, not so much hornwart or pennywort. 

But if I got newts, it'd give me an excuse to make a land/water scape including a small waterfall filter and so on. It'd be fun. 

But then plants taken from that tank would need to be reptile/amphibian sterilized and very slowly conditioned to any of the betta tanks. 

But newts are awsm! But then I'd HAVE to do water changes every 1-2 weeks, and full on sterilization. =S

So what should I do? With ten tanks I take care of currently, should I go with an easy NPT, or add something to it and keep it strictly an NPT/Newt tank, but not share the plants with the other tanks?


----------



## logisticsguy

When your already at 10 what the heck add one more!  I go for newts cuz they are kinda cool and different. You should not listen to me though lol.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm kind of leaning that way too...I mean we had some before, and I think all lizards are awsm! So...bweh. Something to think on. I want plants for my AB fishies 10g for..End of this month Mayish first >> Will consdier the NPT/Newt tank over June


----------



## Syriiven

Just a small update;

The Beast is cycled! Woo!

I don't really give a crap if the other tanks cycle, as I keep up with their water changes no problem. Even if they are 5gs and 10gs, water changes for them are easy. 

The 29g though, getting a 30% water change every 3 days, is tiring. For the last month and a half I've been hauling 9gallons to my living room table and bathroom and back to keep that tank healthy. 

And today my efforts finally paid off! 

Now I can seriously start considering adding sand and later some panda cories! If I can find any....


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Big water changes are a pain. I use a big blue 3G bucket from Walmart and it makes it easier because I have to lug water from my bedroom down the hallway and into the bathroom, and vice versa.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea I use a big bucket too, I have my good water bucket and my bad water bucket. xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? I just rinse the bad water bucket out. Why do you have two?


----------



## Syriiven

Because there are a lot of parasites and bad icky things that don't necessarilly get washed out 100% every time. Ever since Seiya and Kalec both got ick when they shared the 10g, I've just been paranoid about certain things. So I'm just taking an extra step of precaution; any bad water with potential diseases in it I dont know about yet goes in the bad bucket, only clean, treated water goes in the good bucket.

It also especially helps to not transfer diseases between tanks a bit, so that not a single drop from a dirty tank touches another tank during changes. 

Unfortunately, lol, I am not buying each tank it's own water change kit. So I figured two buckets was a good system to control diseases going down the drain and not into the other tanks. =)


----------



## motherpeters

Sorry to barge in, but on your craft mesh Betta hammock thingies  What type of plant do you have in them? I love how they look, and I think my Bettas would love having them in their tanks!


----------



## MattsBettas

Ah that's what I thought. I will probably do that if I ever encounter disease, but I have been disease free for years now (except for ich on some store bought fish, but those were quarantined and treated) and I am kind of paranoid about quarantining and stuff. A good rinse in hot water gets most of it, but I suppose that that's a good idea!


----------



## Syriiven

@ motherpeters I just have a clumb of java moss and a type of weed I got from Logisticsguy. ANd only have some smooth stones holding it down, it's not tied. 

No worries about barging in, I'm totally open to questions. =) My Erankius loves his betta bed xD It's where he makes his bubblenests too, lazy guy xD


----------



## motherpeters

Lol! Thank you! Java moss is something I can get pretty easy, so I'm excited to start a new craft project for my boys!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hmm, I think my girls might like that in their tank  I have some craft mesh and java moss already... I've actually been trying to decide what to do with the java moss, lol.

IMO, you can't be too careful. I have separate clean/dirty water buckets and a different siphon for each of my tanks. When my new girls came in, I created my own siphoning system for their QT tanks by getting a turkey bastor to clean up poo and getting some standard airline to siphon out the water. It was, uh, cheaper than the siphons were, lol, but it takes a lot longer.

Well, 'specially with my girls, I don't want to introduce ANYTHING into that tank, because one sick girl can = 6 sick girls. My boys are in their own tanks, so I don't have to worry about that as much. But if I used one bucket for clean/dirty everything, I'm pretty sure that one sick girl would = 8 sick bettas. (Soon to be 9, I hope )


----------



## Syriiven

So I have bad news; Amaterasu has raised scales...not sure if dropsy yet. -sigh-


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh that's not good to hear. Get out the Epsom salts even if it is just for comfort. Can you post a pic of him? I can't find one.


----------



## Syriiven

He is a she, which leads me to believe it's MOST likely severe bloat, and not dropsy. She's still active, more or less, but she was floating in the hornwart yesterday, and today the scales were raised. So now she's in 1 tsp epsom in a .5g qt tank floating in Seiya's 10g so I can keep an eye on her more easily. 

Here are the pics of her while I was prepping the qt tank. 


























I'll see what happens, I really don't like hauling out the serious meds too soon, that and getting the dosage right for smaller tanks is a pain. All the other girls seem just fine. 

And she was a big girl before the bloat, I promise. Her and her siblings all have the giant gene in them, and a bunch of LG's girls are fairly big. But this is big even for Amaterasu here.


----------



## MattsBettas

She's pretty big. It looks like dropsey to me, but I sure hope its not. Good luck.


----------



## Syriiven

She's the biggest girl, with Tigress following shortly after. But yes, she's definitely bloated for her. I'm really hoping that I've caught it early enough. She's not clamped, she's not lethargic, she doesnt have a gray belly. 

But I think this may mean I'm feeding the sorority too much (everybody's not getting fed today anyways) but I'm going to keep breezing out to the living room to check. No other girls seem to be having a problem, which is why I think it's because she's been overfed. 

Seiya on the other hand doesnt know what to do about her. he flares then runs away to my corner as if to ask me what to do. He hasn't seen a female since his own siblings, so~ =P poor guy gets to deal with it.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Males are fun to watch with females. I overfeed my sorority a bit to because I want to make sure all my girls get food, and I have really eggy but not bloated females. Her raised scales concern me but its good that you caught it early. I would still recommend Epsom salts because they don't harm the fish and can often make them go poop.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh yes, definitely going with the epsom for a week. I just hope it doesnt get worse, watching Demi die from Sropsy then some sort of fungal infection (I'm almost certain it was columnaris) was terrible - but I knew Demi was going to go that way as her swim bladder had been obliterated thanks to the person who had her before me. 

Amaterasu...she's definitely a favourite, and a big sweetie (Tigress always defends her). I dont want her to suffer like that.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Okami's raised scales started just on her face - they spread to her body and she died two days later even though I immediately started Epsom Salt. I got my Kanaplex in the mail like, three days later.

If I had had the meds, I would have started on them as soon as I noticed raised scales - after all, it happens near the end of the cycle, not the beginning.


----------



## Syriiven

I definitely dont have the meds, or access, or money for them. I didn't even see Kanaplex last time I was at PetSmart. 

Comparing this to Demi's dropsy, I think I have a chance with Epsom. She only has the raised scales, not the lethargy or grey belly which are definite signs of it. If she does get worse though, I'll harass Curtis into taking me to the city this weekend to see what we can find. General Cure and Maracyn didnt help Demi at all, but then with her I already knew she had the ruined swimbladder.


----------



## Syriiven

So, since I'm easily made paranoid, added Maracyn 2 via turkey baster and have a cup of it ready for water changes.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Kanaplex is the best med that I know of and it's relatively gentle, but I can't find it in stores so I got it online. The general cure (or the metro in it) can help... Some people mix Kanaplex and Metro because dropsy can be caused by two things - a bacterial infection or a certain type of internal parasite that cannot be seen in the feces.

I'm not familiar with other bacterial meds. All I know is that you have to act fast with dropsy, and sometimes it still just isn't fast enough


----------



## Syriiven

I know that much. She seems to be doing okay so far, just the bloat's forcing her to stay on the floaty stuff I added to her qt. I can tell she's uncomfortable. I added some Maracyn 2, but that's rlly the best I can do. Being in a small rural Canadian town, there's no way any order I make, express or not, will arrive in time. Beena couple times this last month I've recieved non-important stuff ordered express 3 weeks from the time I should have from several different sellers. So yea...I really hope I caught it fast enough. I really, really do.


----------



## MattsBettas

To my knowledge petstores don't carry kanaplex (maybe family run/really good non chain), and its probably the best med. Im going to order it ehen I can. Epsom salts (how much per gal are you using?) should start to ease her discomfort. General cure/whatever you can find will also help but if they have reached dropsy...

Last year I had a beautiful crowntail boy. In the summer I noticed him bloat, so I did the usual three day fast and pea... Nothing. He was severely constipated. He lasted like this for a month, and the last two weeks of his life he didn't even eat. Was using Epsom salts and everything. The thing is, not once did he pine cone- he just swole. I can't say I have ever delt with dropsy (knock on wood. I hope I never deal with it.), but that is my experience with bloating and is why pine coming concerns me.


----------



## Syriiven

The pineconing is the sign of dropsy, I've had bloated fish before, it happens every now and again if you're not careful. But always epsom helped. And I'm hoping that that's what this will be, a close call. 

maracyn 2 says it deals with Dropsy specifically, so that's what I'm going for. But general Cure says swollen abdomen indicative of tapeworm......

Not sure if I should treat with both at once tho. =/


----------



## MattsBettas

Are they compatible? You could probably get away with a half dose of each one. That would treat parasites and bacteria, would it not?


----------



## Syriiven

I think bloating/dropsy is internal parasites (like tapeworms...?) I think they're compatible? 

OH right, her qt is .5 gallons, and I'm treating with an entire tsp of epsom + a few squirts of maracyn 2 water, but it's not filled tot eh top so it floats without tipping. So almost .5g. Which is why I'm adding small dosages with a turkey baster instead of outright overdosing her. Since each of those packets is supposed to be for a 10g.


----------



## logisticsguy

I think your going to be ok because you caught things fairly early. Go epson first but if it gets worse hit the meds. I think she just over ate but play it safe. As long as she is swimming ok and not really lethargic its a good sign. Good luck. Kanaplex is really hard to find even in the city for some reason.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks LG - that's basically my plan, aside from the few squirts of Maracyn 2. I figure it's safe for now in small doses, and I can ease her into higher doses later int he week if nothing changes.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You can buy Kanaplex at Big Al's I am treating Calypso with it and it is helping, Sena gave me hers and it is great!
Sorry but your poor girl looks exactly like Janey did before she died, raised scales and slight bloat, it leads me to believe she did have dropsy, she also became lethargic 
Sip Janey, hopefully your girl is okay! I have my finger crossed for her.
Syriiven I could probably if you pay me back, get Matt to pick up Kanaplex before he comes over I will pay him. Then I can stuff it in the box along with every thing else  
Although it won't be there to treat this girl, it is good to have on hand.


----------



## MattsBettas

I would definatly do that for you. Gives me an excuse to go to big als XD!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I know any excuse to get into a pet store works for me lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Shae Im going to pm you now so I don spam up sy's thread.

Any updates on the girl sy?


----------



## Syriiven

Still staying near the surface, though she keeps changing spots. No poops yet. Which I think will be critical. Not pineconing anymore yet, but that can change overnight. I have the tank light off so she can rest, and Seiya's more interested in his reflection than her.

BB123, if you wouldn't mind, that would be great. We could add it to the bill I guess? For the shipping and for Mana?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yep, I can't remember what kind of NLS did you want?


----------



## Syriiven

The adult kind is fine =) I'll crush the pellets for Simi. Thanks so much for all the help! Have you decided which betta you want drawn yet?


----------



## MattsBettas

Shae do you want me to pick up the nls and kanalplex from big als and get it to you?


----------



## Syriiven

*Amaterasu Update::*

Alright, so she's still alive and kicking, yay~! And she's still not clamped or gray bellied, but still hasn't pooped either. u.u

I switched her .5g for a 1g qt so that I could add more meds without over-concentrating them. So now she's on 2 tsp epsom, half a packet of Maracyn 2 and General Cure. Back to floating in Seiya's 84F tank. 

Here are today's photos; not as good as yesterdays as I didnt want to harrass her for them.


































And Seiya checking her out again xP At least she wont' be lonely.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Good she is doing okay! She looks like a sweety!


----------



## Syriiven

She really is, I'm really hoping she'll pull through with the upped meds =(

Her little curious face was the first one to meet me when I opened up the box


----------



## Syriiven

So...Seiya's started to pinecone too. And he's been bloated for a few days, and I havent fed him since sunday. just noticed the pineconing on the bloat today after work, so treating him in his tank. 

I hate this...but it's my fault for overfeeding. I definitely knew better and fed everyone else much less than I have been of late. I double checked everyone else for bloating or pineconing and everyone else is alright. 

Hopefully..I've caught Seiya and Amaterasu in time....I'm sorry, my little bettas. Got too excited, too happy to see you happy...and wasn't a meaner mom like I should've been.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's to bad. The good thing is that you caught both early. I thought pineconing couldn't be caused by over feeding?


----------



## Syriiven

It's, as Ayala said, in the last stage of Dropsy symptoms. 

Basically - overfeed, they bloat - leads to parasites that cause internal damage - pineconing/organ failure; thus dropsy is tough to fight. There's other ways the organs can get infected with parasites or bacteria, but bloating/tapeworms can cause damage too.


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh. So it's a secondary condition that is caused by damage done by bloat.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup. 

The thing is, I have a chance. Neither are clamped or gray bellied, both are energetic. Seiya's behavior hasn't changed a bit. And those two symptoms are very important for Dropsy'd fish. So hopefully....


----------



## MattsBettas

That's a good thing. I would think that pineconing only indicates fluid build up, and pineconing isn't a death sentence like its made out to be- its the lethargy and gray belly that indicate... Well you know. Good luck!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Matt =) I didn't know that's what pine coning was, so maybe I have more of a chance than I thought.


----------



## MattsBettas

From my understanding pineconing is the main sign (along with bloat) of fluid build up- I could be wrong. I have no first hand experience with dropsy. A active fish is ALWAYS a good sign though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't think overfeeding is a common cause of dropsy.

Dropsy itself is not a sickness - it's what happens when the internal organs start to shut down. The skin or something fills with fluid and causes the scales to stick out.

Because dropsy is a symptom just like everything else, it's hard to tell what causes it. It's also not necessarily contagious (like lethargy, it's not contagious, it's just a symptom of something that may or may not be contagious).



The two most common causes are an internal bacterial infection (which can often be hard to diagnose) or an internal parasite called hexamita I believe. This type of internal parasite can't be seen in the poo like other more common internal parasites, making it hard to diagnose. This is why the best treatment for dropsy is kanaplex mixed with metro. Both are relatively mild medications, can be used together, and can also be used to soak food if the fish is still willing to eat. Also, IMO, if both meds are available, the fish has the highest survival chance. (However, I have read that long term use of metro can damage internal organs and epsom salt is a better way to go, but you've got so little time with dropsy that I would use all three).



This is my personal experience with dropsy - there was a power outage and my girl, Okami, was acting slightly strange and had a few lethargic moments. The next day, the scales on her face pineconed but she was still eating and swimming around. Later on that day, the scales on her body began pineconing, too, but she didn't seem to be acting too bad, she didn't really look bloated and her belly was not gray.

The day after, she stopped eating, she would not move hardly at all, she was unresponsive, and her physical condition still looked about the same. She died that night despite me using general cure and putting her in epsom salt as soon as I saw pineconing. I had already ordered Kanaplex for a different reason, but she passed away Saturday night and my Kanaplex didn't come in the mail until Wednesday.

I know that I can't find Kanaplex in stores anywhere near me. Seeing how fast this moves, I will never not have those medications on-hand again. I've learned that if I want even a slight chance of them surviving Dropsy, there's no way I can wait for the meds to ship (unless I perhaps order them overnight but that's like $40 shipping).

Just my two cents.
I hope they make it. It sounds like they aren't declining as quickly as Okami did.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm really hoping I've caught it. Will definitely have Kanaplex for the next time, thanks to Matt and BB123.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

The thing about dropsy is that it's reoccuring. Most people have more success treating it the first time that the second :/

I hope they do make it, but if your girl does, I would (personally) consider getting her her own tank, because it usually comes back in a few months and hits harder than the first time.


----------



## MattsBettas

I was thinking that as well. I know that if you manage to beat the dropsy initially the fish will be weak and suceptaboe to illness for the rest of its life, aka would not do well in a sorority. Great info Ayala. I need to get that kanaplex just in case!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Well, that was my plan with Okami because of course, I was hoping she would pull through. I had her, Stella and Lotus and was planning on getting 3 more from Chard56 but when she pineconed, I was going to put her in my back up four gallon tank instead, but she never got to see the four gallon 

So I got 4 Chard girls instead and named one after her. Two of them are red dragons like her.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I hope she makes it! She is in our prayers!


----------



## Syriiven

Seiya might get passed it, but I think Amaterasu's getting worse. It almost looks like her gill is popped out, and it looks like a piece of flesh, or more likely a parasite, is hanging off of it as she breathes. She's pined more now. 










You can see where it looks fleshy...it wasnt like that earlier.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Poor girl :|


----------



## Syriiven

I want to think she'll get better, but fish gills are NOT supposed to have weird strands of anything waving around when they breathe. I dont like it, but depending on how she is by the end of the week I'll have to put her under...I really want to give her the chance to get better...but I think I was too late again. And I don't want her suffering until it finally takes her. But I'll wait and see.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh that does not look good! I wish I had a great idea how to help but I do not. 

Give her every chance to fight it off they are tough fish. Good luck Im Praying for her.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm giving her the chance. I'll watch her close. It's heartbreaking though, knowing what she's going to have to fight through, and she still looks up at me with that same curious little face she had when I opened the box and saw her...and I'm going to have to watch Seiya go through this too. Two of my favourites, Seiya my most handsome little punk...

Thanks for the prayers, guys. I really hope..she can make it. Both of them.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im sad your going through this and can relate to how much it sucks. Im just curious because I have been doing some research...did you feed any bloodworms brine shrimp, glassworms ect. frozen or freeze dried in the days before she started getting sick? Sorry to be nosy. I may have a preventive product. Im working on getting more info about that is a water additive non chemical and not very expensive. We are going to be testing it on a few of my tanks.


----------



## Syriiven

SanFransisco Bay Brand Frozen bloodworms (the only brand available to me) and omega one buffet pellets. Though I was definitely overfeeding in both, especially in the sorority =/ 

So while I think it is possible I had a bad cube of worms, only two fish are sick (so far), and I'm still pretty sure it's my overfeeding that caused the problems.


----------



## MattsBettas

Now might be the time to pm Sakura. Can you up the Epsom salts?


----------



## Syriiven

Idont thin i'm sposed to go beyond 2 tsp per gal.


----------



## Sakura8

Hi Syriiven, I only skimmed through this (33 pgs!) but it sounds like Amaterasu has dropsy symptoms?

Just to clarify, dropsy is a symptom or condition but not an actual disease. Its scientific term is ascites. While the most common cause of dropsy symptoms is a buildup of fluid in the body cavity, bloating and pineconing can be caused by egginess in females, constipation, overfeeding, even just plain old indigestion. A heavy load of internal parasites can also cause dropsy symptoms.

What I last read on pg 30 or so was she was pineconed but acting normally without gray belly or lethargy? Is she still that way or has she worsened?

Either way, what I recommend first and foremost is to remove the Maracyn Two. I know the box says it deals specifically with dropsy symptoms and I myself used to recommend it for dropsy but I have since learned that it can actually WORSEN dropsy symptoms that are caused by kidney infections. The medicine in Maracyn Two is very hard on kidneys and when the kidneys are in distress already, this is not what you want. True, Amaterasu may not have dropsy because of a kidney problem but kidney infections are far and away the leading cause of dropsy.

Next, get her into 3 tsps of epsom salt per gallon and use the tea you have prepared. Make sure the air is humid in her tank, using saran wrap on top with some holes poked in it if necessary. 

For a possible kidney infection, the best medication to use is Seachem Kanaplex but it almost always must be ordered online. The med itself is not that costly ($7 at most, I think) but shipping can be a bear. The reason Kanaplex works so well is because it absorbs well into the system so it can target internal problems. Most of the antibiotics readily available do not absorb and are only good for topical infections. 

If you can't or don't wish to use meds, continue with the epsom salt and tea treatment for as long as necessary.

Do you think you have a possible cause pinpointed?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

The garlic in NLS is actually a natural preventative for parasites. Just throwing that out there.

Edit: she beat me to it.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow, umm...okay. They're both no Maracyn 2 so that's a lot of water to change over but that's fine! So long as I have some idea to go on here. I didn't realize Maracyn 2 was that hard on them. I'll switch it out...

I also have them on General Cure (since both abdomens are swollen), and 2 tsp per gal in both tanks. I can up that with the water change, no problem. 

I will be getting NLS later this month, unfortunately it's no available to me either, and I've tried ordering online. So end of the month is the quickest it can happen currently. 

I will do those water changes now to get rid of the maracyn 2.

As for cause...I've made the mistake of being generous with food (bloodworms and omega one pellets) and I believe these two were bloated for a few days before I saw the pineconing. That being said, since I saw the bloat, I stopped feeding them, wanting them to digest and defecate. That hasn't really happened.

Edit:: and yes, she's not gray bellied but floating at the surface - I dont want to say she's lethargic, because when ever I check on her she gets very active, and she moves to a different spot under and around the floaty plant I have in her qt every once in a while. It makes me think she's more uncomfortable with the bloat rather than lethargic...


----------



## Sakura8

Hi Syriiven. General Cure is okay if they're still in it. The medication in General Cure, metronidazole, is both effective for internal parasites but it can also possibly be effective for some internal bacterial infections. It absorbs well into the system so keeping them on it until the end of its recommended dosage won't hurt.

Yeah, for a very long time I had no idea Maracyn Two was so hard on the kidneys either. That's why I used to recommend it for dropsy cases. :/

I'll go back and read the pages I missed too, to fill myself in on the details. Sounds like another girl has come down with this too so it's most likely not due to egginess or constipation. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Syriiven

The second is actually a boy. She;s been floating in his tank to keep her at the right temp. And I've been very careful to not let any of her water get into his, so I don't really think he got it from her. Like I've said, they've been bloated since Sunday.

When you said tea...I have no idea what you mean? Do you mean I should add a fresh IALeaf?


----------



## Sakura8

Yes. Sorry, I thought you were using green tea for your source of tannins but if you have IAl, that's even better. Yes, make sure you keep the IAL in there too because it has some antimicrobial properties that may help.


----------



## Syriiven

Okay, have their new qt tanks setup, just emptying the 10g and refilling with clean water so i can keep them heated. 
Thank you very much for the help, Sakura. In your experience, is this definitely dropsy? It can't be anything else?


----------



## Sakura8

It's definitely dropsy if both a male and a female have it. If it had just been Amaterasu, there might have been a possibility that she was just eggy or something but not now. But it's not a death sentence. They CAN recover, especially if their symptoms are caused by something like internal parasites.


----------



## Syriiven

I really hope so...but what about the fleshy little thing on AmAterasu's gill? It was the last pic I posted...maybe two pages ago? Bah, I'll repost --










it's that very light part on the top corner of her gill, and when I watch her breath it definitely moves in the water, like it's deteriorating flesh/gill, or a parasite.


----------



## Sakura8

Before she became pineconed, did she show any symptoms like heavy breathing? 

A very strong infestation of external parasites such as gill and skin flukes COULD cause pineconing because the parasits crawl under the skin and lift the scales. I'm not sure it would cause bloating unless the fish got a secondary bacterial infection from the open wounds left by the parasites.

Flukes are invisible to the naked eye for the most part but on rare occasions, a gill fluke may become large enough to be seen. It's possible that's a fluke but it's almost possible that the swelling is just causing her gill to pop out at a strange angle. It's hard to say. If you do have them in General Cure, in theory that should help take care of any parasites.


----------



## Syriiven

Okay. It appeared today, which is what made me think it might be a parasite, as she looks more like a pineapple today than yesterday. But I'm also more worried today, so...bweh. Just bweh. 

She didn't seem to be having any heavy breathing, even today she's doing fine, its not heavy at all really. It is when I move her around like I just did, but that's normal for any betta I think. Otherwise when I check on her she's calm, and just her curious sweet self, wondering why I've come to visit her.

My next concern is...food. I'm watching how much I feed everyone again. But how long can Seiya and AmAterasu go without food before they don't have any nutrients to burn to get better? They havent been fed since Sunday.


----------



## Sakura8

Since their bloating doesn't appear to be related to constipation, I would go ahead and feed them. If they'll eat, all the better because as you noted, they need the nutrients to fight off what's ailing them.


----------



## Syriiven

Alright, then I will feed them tonight before bed with the rest. They're both still very animated, which makes me smile. 

Thank you again so much, Sakura, and to everyone else for their good thoughts and advice. 

I think I owe you all art someday.


----------



## Sakura8

You're welcome, don't mention it. If I can help in any way, I'm happy to.  Seiya and Amaterasu will be in my fishy prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you...so very much.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is a parasite. SFBB bloodworms are notorious for having parasites. Is it a coincidence you fed them only days before I doubt it. Also this fishs Mom died on me exactly the same way after feeding SFBB bloodworms I thought dropsy? at the time. Tried hard to save her and blamed myself. My fish store friend alerted me to the problems with this brand and said not to feed them to any fish ever even tho his store sold them because they are so cheap for them to buy. Hikari goes though several process to rid parasites and also adds vitamins. It is a really good food for betta. SFBB only flash freezes its worms. Kills the worms but not ALL parasites and these worms pick them up in the midge stage. Hikari costs like 1.5x as much to use and not all stores carry it but its unlikely you will ever have a problem. All i can say is it is too risky to use this San Francisco Bay brand for betta imo. It is likely that not all the fish who ate them will have a problem but a fish that compromised in any way like constipated, stressed whatever can be effected more than others. SFB brand is made in China with low standards imo.


----------



## Syriiven

Well its the only brand PetSmart near me has to offer >.< And the only frozen food they offer, and no live food. So what else can I feed them aside from pellets?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Like I said, garlic has anti-parasitic properties. Could you find some garlic juice or garlic guard to soak the pellets in? Garlic also has other good properties.

Also, I don't know if these parasites are the same as those tape-worms or whatever DaBaDee had, but I do believe that Sakura informed me that feeding them is also good because it helps them pass the parasites by pushing them out.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ofl's recipe, I culture mealworms for conditioning (easy as pie-just ask and I'll give you a quick tutorial.) You have to cut the meealworms in half though, and squish out their guts. Not for the squeamish. Shae and cj have white worm cultures, I fee sfbb frozen brine shrimp, I don't know if those are safe. Pardon the spelling/autocotrect. I'm on my stupid phone.


----------



## Syriiven

I havent been using OFLs recipe lately mainly because any food leftover develops slime. I may have to go back to that though, and devise a way to feed it to them in a way that won't make a big mess. I'm not super psyched about keeping live food, I'm a tad squeamish and yea....gross. But if I end up having to, then I will. Try going back to OFLs recipe first.


----------



## MattsBettas

They would be perfectly fine with just pellets, and once we get you the nls you could use both oo and nls to switch it up a bit. Mealworms are dry, don't smell like anything... Its how you have to feed them.


----------



## Syriiven

I have omega ones for them all for now, and more than enough to last till I get the NLS. Payday I'll make a fresh batch of OFLs and see if I can figure something out with that.


----------



## Sakura8

I've fed San Francisco Bay bloodworms for over a year with no problems. I prefer this brand because the worms are smaller and easier for small fish to eat and there are more worms per cube. Hikari, while an excellent brand, seems to have more water per cube.

EDIT: Not that this means anything, but so far all I've found about SFBB's freezing process and quality is hearsay, no solid scientific facts. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## MattsBettas

Siphon it out right after cleaning?


----------



## Syriiven

The sorority tank is where i gets difficult to syphon cuz it's a tall tank and I can't syphon in all the nooks and crannies. No, I just wish there was a way to do OFL's in a more solid form without losing nutrients is all. 

Good news - Amaterasu ate her pellets.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yay! Its a very good sign that she's still eating.

Edit: how is Seiya? (I shouldn't say this but I think he's my favorite of your boys, he's so pretty!)

I hope they both make it! They're lucky to have you as an owner..


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok- before I go to sleep I just want to say that you are a great mom to your fish, despite these events. I hope you don't feel like we are bombarding you with ideas and corrections to what you are doing. You do a great job and this happening was out of your control. I hope for the best but if the worst happens take comfort in the fact that they lived a happy life with you and you tried your absolute best.


----------



## Skyewillow

mattsbettas said:


> ok- before i go to sleep i just want to say that you are a great mom to your fish, despite these events. I hope you don't feel like we are bombarding you with ideas and corrections to what you are doing. You do a great job and this happening was out of your control. I hope for the best but if the worst happens take comfort in the fact that they lived a happy life with you and you tried your absolute best.


^ + 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you guys...I've been down and bummed out since Amaterasu got sick, and seeing Seiya sick just throws salt in the wound. I know you're all just trying to help me and give me as many options as possible. I really am doing my best, and hope these two are the only ones to get sick. 

And yes, Seiya was all SHARK! and nipped the food from hiding under his almond leaf. He's not impressed with his boring qt tank, but he'll just have to deal with it. I can't lie, he IS my favourite little boy and I'm not sure what I'll do if he leaves me.


----------



## Syriiven

Skyewillow said:


> ^ + 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!


<3 Thanks for stalking me.


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm NOT stalking you!!

<_<
>_>
Btw, I love those new curtains, they really tie the room together.


----------



## Syriiven

Orly? xD <3 <3 <3 Wait till you see the starfish decorations I have planned for summertime


----------



## Skyewillow

oooh! I can't wait!! I have to say, these bushes outside of your window are a bit chilly, you should toss a blanket out here for me.... I mean them... yes... Go Green, and all that jazz.

Mushu sends his "brofriend" some get well vibes... he'd be lost without their bromance that he knows nothing about. XD


----------



## Syriiven

Pshaw, they'll find out when they meet in the swimmy rainbow someday =) I so wanna be there for that.


----------



## Skyewillow

Seiya would flare and wardance, Mushu would just dance. I think he's mentally incapable of putting out enough effort to flare and look scary. <3


----------



## Syriiven

So....Seiya'd where the fins in that romance? I think he'd find that stroke to his ego quite good.


----------



## Skyewillow

Yea, it has that effect on Donqui too... he tries so hard to flare at everyone... and no one cares enough to do it back XD

Is Seiya still pouting?


----------



## Syriiven

Shhh~ he's seeping. Has his head resting ont he edge of the leaf so he can sleep and float and breathe easy. It's actually quite cute, but i'd have to disturb him to get a pic xD


----------



## Skyewillow

<3
you could always draw it ^_~


----------



## Syriiven

This be's true....been meeting to attempt a surface piece.


----------



## MattsBettas

Update?


----------



## Syriiven

I only got a short time to check before work this morning - looks like the pining has moved to Amaterasu's gill plates and face; Seiya its hard to tell cuz he was hiding then wiggling, but he seems the same as yesterday. Unfortunately I dont get to see them for another six and a half hours.


----------



## Syriiven

*Update::*

Amaeterasu seems definitely lethargic now. No gray belly, but she's listing to the side more and her pictures are heartbreaking. Also, though the pineconing hasn't actually popped on her face yet, I can see the outlines of scales starting on her gill-plates. =(

























Seiya seems the same, though there's a definite difference in color on his belly. hard to tell in the IAL water, but in the photo where you see the bloat, that should be as dark as the rest of him. Being part-dragonscale, he doesnt 'get pale', so I know this is a bad sign for him, definitely. His pining doesnt seem any worse today though.


----------



## Syriiven

...I dont want to see my fish explode...


----------



## MattsBettas

This is to bad. Did you up the Epsom salts to 3tsp/g? Your fish won't explode. They will pass before that happens. Hopefully they can get better. Seiya has hope still.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

She won't explode. I think sometimes they explode when they have those extreme bloat cases and their stomachs look like a bubble (see through and everything).

I don't think Seiya looks too bad, yet, but I would probably prepare for the worst with Amaterasu. If it happens anything like Okami, she will probably decline over the course of the day. I really don't think she looks that good :/

I'm sorry. I hope she's not in too much pain, and I'll keep her and Seiya in my prayers. He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Syriiven

He still has his original turquoise mustache...I noticed when he kept looking at me. 

Amaterasu didnt eat today. She was her usual self when she saw me, but doesnt seem to have any interest in the food I placed right in front of her. 

Thanks for the support guys. I've got some water changes and a commission to work on, will let ya know if anything changes tonight.

Edit:; Yes, I upped it to 3 tsp/gal and General Cure + IAL.


----------



## logisticsguy

It must be awful hard to watch your beautiful fish like this. Hope the meds and salts kick in for them. Feeling so bad for you right now. You are a terrific Mom to your fishies. Cheering for you.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks LG. I feel the worst for Amaterasu though...she's the biggest sweetie I've ever had (except for Demi of course) and knowing she's going to go this way...I just feel its so unfair to her.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah i feel ya. This reminds me of my sweet Binky who was the most awesome fish I ever had. It is so unfair ..why her? why Amaterasu? why is it the one we care about the most? but in the end we can only do our best. Thats what you have done for your fish.


----------



## Skyewillow

-big hugs-


----------



## MattsBettas

Why is it always the sweetest fish from the nicest owners?!


----------



## Syriiven

Because among betta fish, they're all sweet. Sometimes tangy. But sweet.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I have to say that Okami was my favorite of my girls. I know I shouldn't say that, but I got attached to her the fastest and I didn't get a whole lot of time with her. She's also the first Betta I've lost since elementary school, but I guess they don't live forever and the more fish we have, the bigger the chance that we will lose one (or more).

I've also got to say that dropsy is a horrible, horrible disease. It sucks seeing their scales starting to pinecone and their condition deteriorate. It almost makes them look like they ate something they were severely allergic to when they swim up and look at you straight on.

I don't think they blame us, and we shouldn't blame ourselves, but they do look up to us as their only chance. Seeing that "sad" look makes it difficult not to try to help them, even if they don't have a big chance.

There is a point in the disease where THEY actually give up hope, and I think that's the only time to do it if you choose to put them down rather than suffer. It doesn't sound like either of them have hit that point, though.


----------



## Syriiven

No, not yet. But Amaterasu's definitely getting weaker. Not quite as peppy. Seiya...it's hard to tell if he's lethargic or just bummed out cuz he's stuck in a qt. Soon as he realizes I'm looking at him he swims around, but then goes back to floating there.


----------



## MattsBettas

Dropsy is awful. I hope Seiya pulls through. I'm sorry we couldn't get you kanalplex in time.


----------



## Syriiven

There's no garuntee the kanaplex would've saved them either. From my personal experience and seeing others deal with it...dropsy really does seem like a death sentence, despite the few who have saved their fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea, I know. That's why it's so depressing watching them go through it. Kanalplex might have helped... Once they pine cone there's not much you can do I guess. I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Syriiven

Just checked on them again...she re-positioned herself, but not moving much beyond sitting with her mouth at the surface to breathe. She's so swollen...I am so sorry my baby girl =(


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm so sorry, Syr. :-(


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That's the thing about dropsy, though. The only real sign is pineconing, and the pineconing happens AFTER most of the damage has been done.

I always say that if you happen to have Epsom salt, metro, AND Kanaplex on hand and start treatment as soon as you see pineconing they have the greatest survival chance they can get, but its still not 100% fool proof. We also came to the conclusion that my little Okami didn't have as strong of genetics as my other girls because she was the only one who got sick after the power outage. But it happens, I guess. Bahari didn't get sick from it but he obviously has some horrible genetics.

I wish I could help her and Seiya. But at least if bad comes to worse, she'll be able to let go and her, Demi and Okami will be swimming together under the rainbow bridge in that giant peaceful sorority. I imagine that without a physical body, no one feels pain or discomfort, and there will be plenty of other girls up there for them to meet and swim around with, but also plenty of space, perfect water params, and all the live food they could dream of. You never know, maybe they will meet a fishy soul mate up there? I bet they'd make some beautiful fry and Demi no longer has any deformities and their scales will finally lay flat, Okami's fins are healed.

I hate it that animals have such a short life span. I am always worried about my dog because he's almost seven and his expected life span is pretty much half over 

But enough about my dog (wow, I stray off-topic too easily). Someday we will get to meet them all again, even my very first Betta who somehow lived a year in my clueless care. Animals are not like us. They are always forgiving and forever loyal.


----------



## Syriiven

So very true. I've lost a few over my life and it hits hardest I think because pets will always look at you, listen to you, and want your love. They arent busy with their FAcebook or video games, they're always ready to enjoy your company.


----------



## Syriiven

I do have some good news, not related to Amaterasu and Seiya though. 

Ryuu-ten, my veiltail in the chi tank, hasnt blown me a nest since we brought him home end of February. He also sits in his tank beside the window, so he has natural lighting, and sometimes birds entertain him, or he watches TV with us. But to make sure he gets fishie interaction, I set a mirror against his tank for him to flare at and 'defend' his territory from for 15 minutes at a time. 

So finally, he must've felt confident about scaring off the 'other fish' tonight, because he started making an actual nest. =) Hoping it stays solid. Hope he keeps up with it....until I have to change his water tomorrow ^^;










I am very proud of him, though. He had curled fins in his cup and I havent really seen any sign of his ventrals straightening or growing out, so he may look gibbled for life. He was clearly in some cup somewhere for far too long.


----------



## MattsBettas

He's a nice fish! At least hs issues are harmless, just aesthetic. I'm going to add a nice new one to my chi soon hopefully. I just wish they would have included a heater in the design. Does he have tankmates?


----------



## Syriiven

No, though I've been thinking about maybe getting him a nerite. 

Eventually when I have my betta condo shelf set up, I'll move him to my desk in here so he gets definite interaction from me and he might notice Eranikus below him. I'll be moving Slyph to the betta shelf to hangout with Kalec.


----------



## Syriiven

Both lethargic now, Seiya wouldnt eat any more than one pellet, Amaterasu wouldt eat at all. Seiya's a little spikier today.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

poor fishies.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Poor fish. Sending you hugs


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks guys.


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry.


----------



## Syriiven

Seiya's floating around, still mopey, but moving atleast. Amaterasu still wont eat and isnt doing much at all =/


----------



## Syriiven

*A soul has passed on...*

I'm not a ray of sunshine sort of girl. 
I'm an extreme idealist with a sharp tongue and no fear of the truth.
Life's mysteries, are facts that have yet to be explained, discovered, or are simply beyond the human mind. 
I've accepted this. 
Nature is the final law. 
This is my creed.

Amaterasu has passed away. I watched as her tail curled in, and that final bubble of air escaped her. Nothing I did would rouse her, and I knew I'd seen her at her last. As sweet as she was alive, that look of curiousness frozen on her tiny face. If I could I'd close her eyes, so she may rest properly. In silence she went, and in peace she now rests. 

I would like to dedicate a poem I wrote some time last year, to this wonderful little fish. 

It's alright if you don't fully understand why I chose this poem...as it is also a part of what I personally believe in. Sometimes, I act without emotion in real life so that I can get by with what I feel on the inside. So many things easily intertwined and connected in the world...and I've seen so many strands of the web plucked, so many currents grown stale. 

_It must seem ridiculous
To seek something out in air
An invisible hand
No God or temple, just love
Love of and from Life, flowing
Around the decadence, us
We were never alone
We forgot everything

But it's waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
No judgement 'cause we're punishing ourselves
Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
Patient, ethereal, will always Be.

The way we live, we're fools
So long ago we understood
A greater heart than our own
With simplistic demands
But we take, and take, so on and on
Carving with with the crosses
Set to replace what was not lost
Its a lovesick song and dance, and its still not...

But it's waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
No judgement 'cause we're punishing ourselves
Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
Patient, ethereal, will always Be.

Oh my lovely moon, Alundea, shine brightly
Light the way with silver flame, Alundea, for us all
Through the longest night we've made, Alundea, lead us out
Let the song that was forgot ring out
From sea to ancient sea

Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
For us
Waiting out there
No judgement 'cause we're punishing ourselves
Waiting out there
No payments, lost in decadent illusions
Waiting out there
No judgement 'cause we all deserve a chance
Waiting out there
No sorrow, lets drown in the happiest of tears
Waiting out there
Patient, ethereal, will always Be._

Swim in Peace, Amaterasu...until we meet again.


----------



## Skyewillow

-big hugs- So sorry for your loss, Syr. :-(


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks hun -hugs-


----------



## logisticsguy

So sad for you :-( sip Amaterasu. Big hugs lil buddy


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks LG...I'm sure she's more comfy where she is now. Feels energetic again.


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry. At least she led a comfortable life and had an owner who really cared about her. You will see her again one day... SIP Amaterasu.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm so sorry, Syriiven. You did all you could for her.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes. Life goes on. She is with Miss Binky and its a better place than this. Always in our hearts and never forgotten. Celebrate the life. Your fish need you and lucky to have you as a Mom. Im gonna go play with my fish. Try to bring some more betta babies into the world maybe.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So sorry Sy! I would give you a bug hug if I could, it's hard especially because you have probably bonded with her more these last couple of days then before, Swim in peace Amaterasu. &#55357;&#56352;


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you everyone...


----------



## MattsBettas

How's Seiya? And do you have Mickey?


----------



## Syriiven

Mickey died suddenly on me a week after I got him. Much unfortunately. 

Seiya's...hanging on his leaf. getting more gray in the bloated area.


----------



## MattsBettas

I have two of Mickie's children. Both the parents were rehomed and passed soon after. These fry MUST live!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Janey died of Dropsy  I felt soooooooo bad! She looked just like your little girl did before she passed. Matt I am sure with your dedication both fry will live happily.


----------



## Syriiven

I hope they survive. Mickey was a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Syriiven

So..unfortunately, Seiya still won't eat =( He swims around a little, but then mostly floats at the surface...he's nowhere near as spikey or swollen as Amaterasu was, but then I got him on meds before they were everywhere. Poor Ami was stuck at home while I was at work before I got home to notice...


On a different note though...I finally found a fish on AB I had to take the DOA risk for!

Falcor!


















He will have his own 10gallon and I will have to consider the setup. Since he has bigger ears and so much fin, I may opt for just a bubbler at the back of the tank so there's aereation but no flow. Really dont want this guy to be stressed at all, as from reading other people's threads, it's going to be really tough on him. 

Very open to advice on what to do to setup for him right now.


----------



## logisticsguy

Gorgeous Fish. :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Made a cover photo for my FB page from him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Absolutely stunning! Oh my god look it a blue marble ee! My dream! I have a major thing for ee and blue marbles lol, he is so stunning! I am afraid to ask how much did he cost? I would like one just like him!
Here is a pic of Simi, boy is she getting big.


----------



## Syriiven

yay! It's a Simi! =D

Edit:; He was only $30, I was really surprised. I'm kind of hoping he doesnt marble too much, as I really like his current pattern, but I know I'll adore him just the same. I've been hoping to find a EE blue 'koi' marble ^^


----------



## Syriiven

So, Toothless isn't a VT. he's a DeltaT. But his tail is totally ruined from the finrot he's recovered from. And even though Ryuu's fins may never grow out, I love how elegant he still is with such vibrant color!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I like toothless he is cute


----------



## Syriiven

he's such a cutie! Has such a wonderful tiny fierce =)


----------



## Fenghuang

I wonder who spotted him first, hmm? He would have been mine if I could have anymore bettas! *fake sulks*

But congrats again, Syr, I'm happy that you have something to be excited over. I never seen anyone move so fast on an online auction... .___.

Toothless is an adorable name for adorable fish. He's like the dragon.


----------



## Syriiven

Its cuz when he was rlly little and just jarred, he had the hugest eyes and the little stache but clearly had some decent dragonscale gene in him. =)


----------



## Skyewillow

I love all of your beautiful fishies!! <3 -hugs all of the fish!-


----------



## Syriiven

And as for the auction...I stalked that thread and AB for months!


----------



## Syriiven

D'aaww...I need to setup anti-Skye traps ^^;


----------



## Skyewillow

yea right, you'd keep me. LOL


----------



## MattsBettas

Is toothless Ares son? I have him now and am breeding him this weekend actually. So pumped about it, and the female is perfect.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, I have three of Ares sons, and four daughters


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh wow. He has quite the family! Hopefully this spawn will go just as well as his last. This is his last chance because he is getting old and blind! Wish me luck!


----------



## Syriiven

I wish you much luck! But I think his last spawn had a lot to do with...wasn't it Janey she used?


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup. My girl is nice and eggy but still a unpredictable first timer. I know that he takes proper care of the eggs and doesn't eat them though! Just checked in on him, and he's starting a bubble nest and he hasn't even seen her yet! I will keep you and Shae and CJ updated and will create a proper spawn log if its successful.


----------



## Syriiven

Looking forward to it =D You breeding for dragonscales?


----------



## MattsBettas

As of now! I'm aiming for good finnage down the linear well. Even if I'm not showing currently (eventually I will...) it's good to aim for show standards, as they typically look nicer and will sell easier. If I can get the [email protected]&?!& photobucket to work you guys will get nice pics. If not its iPad shots. Sorry lol.


----------



## Syriiven

lol, no worries


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love your avatar!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you Ayala 

But I have bad news...Seiya's starting to tip and now he's going really gray...and when I dropped a pellet right on his lips, he just kept looking up at me like I should somehow take the pain away...=(


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry. This must be tough for you.


----------



## Syriiven

He's not as swollen as Ami was, but...he's not fighting it. 

I wish I was Dr. Dolittle, then I could at least talk to my fish and they could tell me exactly whats wrong when it happens.


----------



## MattsBettas

Aw. See, this is how we know you care and I'm sure your fish know that to.


----------



## Syriiven

I really hope he does...


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I think we all wish we could just talk to our fish, to comfort and council them, I have a few things I need to say to Peanut about breeding lol. 
So sorry it must be so hard to watch your fish deteriorate over time...


----------



## Syriiven

I'll see how it goes tonight.....but he wont eat. If he'd atleast try...


----------



## Syriiven

*Seiya...*

This morning I got up and went to check on Seiya...he was on his side and even when I was standing over him, didn't get excited and wave his pectorals, or try to right himself...he just looked at me....it was time to euthanize...and now he's gone. I'm sorry my little prince...


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry.


----------



## logisticsguy

That is tough Syriiven. You did the right thing. Such a sad week for you *Hugs*


----------



## Syriiven

-hugs- Thank you...

I just wish I knew what made them sick in the first place. The only thing the two shared were food and clean water. I'm guessing maybe I did just run out of luck and had a bad pack of worms and should be thankful no one else got sick.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's probably it. I use sfbb brine shrimp with no problem, its not the best brand, but brine shrimp seem to be safer then worms. CJ knows a lot more about this though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

So sorry Sy! I will try get our new fish to you ASAP. I feel really bad for you.


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you...and I'm not too worried. I'd rather them get here healthy than rush the process and have Simi get sick or something. Also, I'll prlly have you send the package to Curtis' mom's house - I'll double check with her, but then I wont get in trouble at work, and she'll know to be careful with the package.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> That's probably it. I use sfbb brine shrimp with no problem, its not the best brand, but brine shrimp seem to be safer then worms. CJ knows a lot more about this though.


We had a talk about this at the fish store yesterday. Puffer breeder, store owner, discuss breeder and myself. Bettas not the only ones that have been effected. No problems reported with SFBB Freshwater Frenzy, lord how young bettas love this product or other frozens. However there are many reports of parasite issues with the bloodworms. Not all batches or all cubes within a package even, but every once in awhile a problem is getting through the system. I have no scientific proof but lots and lots of hearsay from other aquarists.


----------



## Syriiven

I'll ask the PetSmart i go to if they have anything but sfbb... Going in a week for heaters, sand/gravel, hamster and snail and plants, so will look into the frozen stuff again.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I am sorry for both of your losses  I wish we could at least figure out a possible cause.

I know that Sakura told me common causes for dropsy are kidney failure and those parasites I forget the name of. If it was parasites, the general cure should have helped and I assume that frozen/freeze dried foods would be most likely the cause. I also know that there are several things that could cause kidney failure, and I do think that genetics play a part in there susceptibility to dropsy.

I was reading an article somewhere on those parasites that said something about metro actually causing harm to the kidneys, especially if used long-term. I wonder if Sakura8 would be willing to look more into that because I'm not exactly a science expert. The article said that Epsom salt is a better option but I guess the problem with that is it doesn't cure dropsy alone.

The bacterial infection that causes dropsy is always present, and some fall prey to it easier than others. There's usually something that would have to compromise the immune system for that to happen. Amaterasu may have been stressed due to the sorority environment but it still doesn't explain Seiya. :/

I know you take great care of them so I don't think it had anything to do with water quality issues. I guess when Okami developed dropsy, I was unaware for a few hours about that power outage we had. I could tell her behavior was off immediately, though. The lethargy started before the pineconing. I guess that just makes me lucky to know the cause of her dropsy, and I was lucky that no one else fell I'll because of the temp fluctuation.

If only they could talk


----------



## Syriiven

That really would help if they could. Or you know, do bubble signs. Something. 

Amaterasu...honestly, she was big. Not that that's abnormal for LG's spawn,a s it has giant genes in it. But she was very eggy too. And yes, sorority life can be a bit more stressful than tank life. But again, no other girls are having issues.

Seiya...-sigh- He was the proudest damn betta I've ever seen. He had a routine of staring at curtis, till Curtis turned to look at him, flare and swim away and patrol his tank. A wonderful war dance, he was very confident in himself. It showed in everything he did. And his colors! I dont approve of dark teal with bright, vibrant red, but that's my personal choice and I didn't love him less for it. Kind of like mom's dont hate their sons for getting a mohawk and piercing (though I'm cool with mohawks and piercings, just picky about colors). Seiya's the mystery, but has has had slight fin melt in the past, as well as ick right before a serious pH problem about a month or two ago. So maybe something happened and lingered, despite proper and clean water params since I fixed all that.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

hmph. I don't suppose you used any meds that couldn't been harmful to his kidneys? It just doesn't make any sense... I'm glad that everyone else is doing okay.

By the way, I saw your thread on those tribal drawings you did and thought they were neat! I've been kind of wanting to get a tattoo sort of like that of the pisces symbol but with betta fish... Well, anyways, I have no idea where I'd put it yet


----------



## Syriiven

I'd be happy to design something for free, just for basis, though I've seen other people's tribal betta art's on DeviantArt that are waaay better than mine xD 

You could put it anywhere, but since you live in the States I'd suggest a spot that's easily coverable by shirt and shorts at least. Apparently there's some folks who dont hire down there if you've got ink or metal in you xP Cuz they're lame and judgemental., or just old fashioned. 

And no, when they had Ick I only used 86F water and aq salt, and anytime his fins got torn I'd do a water change and added stress coat. So until the few hours of maracyn 2, he never had any strong or bad meds. Mostly conservative stuff.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

What a mystery :/

Yeah, there's a lot of places that make a big deal about piercings and tattoos. Most of the fast food places I've seen say no tattoos but they don't really care, but they do make you remove piercings or put in a clear one. I'd imagine that any job where you don't really work with clients or customers (like my dad, he works in a giant freezer loading and unloading frozen stuff out of trucks) wouldn't care but pretty much everyone else does.

I'm getting a degree in photography and for that particular job, I don't think it would be a big deal since I likely won't have a boss and I won't be photographing myself


----------



## Syriiven

That should be fine then xD 

I think it's kind of dumb of people to make you hide tattoos and piercings. I totally understand if the design is offensive, but if it's something beautiful or personal? Something that 's special? 

Honestly, a piece of work you get inked onto your body should be important enough to you to be there, and therefor shouldnt be covered up to make other people happy, imho. Having tattoos or multiple piercings doesnt make you a criminal or gangster, doesnt mean you're a delinquent or bad for business - some of the most awsm people and workers I know have multiple tats and piercings. 

I work at Walmart, so~ they'd prefer offensive tattoos covered, by I have a realistic skull on my shoulder and I've recieved a lot of compliments from customers who catch me on the floor. And I've never once been asked to cover my stuff.


----------



## Syriiven

Despite Seiya and AmAterasu...fishy life goes on. I'm happy to see Eranikus re-building his bubblenest after his water change today. I even managed to cxatch him on film;

Something I've noticed with all my males...you can't get up close and personal when they're building. Mine will not build if they know I'm watching. Like it's some secret -rolls eyes-. Thus the video quality isn't spectacular because I had to veeerry slowly pick up my camera and film from faaar away after zooming in a bunch. >>


----------



## Syriiven

Also, Acheron and Styxx get upgrades.

Though Acheron doesnt move tanks well at all, I noticed this the first time I got him home, long acclimation or not. So I'll keep an eye on him throughout the day and make sure he gets comfy. I have the nightlite on instead of the daylight so he's not as stressed.


















I'm running out of decorations, so Styxx will have something else added to his tank after my trip to the city in a week. 


























And as LG will notice, Styxx has gone from all white back to developing his blue rays and spots as well as a blur of red on his head. The change back to color is taking longer than when he lost it though.


----------



## Syriiven

*Bweh...*

Everyone's healthy for the moment (and for 20 fish that's really, really good), so I'm watching the new River Monsters episode and wondering if I'll get contacted back from my transhipper or the seller...
I dont want to pester them about things, especially since I'm new to the AB deal, but srsly, I'd really like confirmation this is happening. Too late to say not to get my hopes up >.< First mistake, oi!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh let us know as soon as you find out when he is being sent to you! I like watching river monsters lol.


----------



## Syriiven

River Monsters is my go-to show for shutting my brain off. PLus it's fascinating! I was so sad when season four ended in marathon episodes instead of new fish, so was soo excited for the season 5 premier!

I will definitely let you guys know when I know, lol. I'll be bouncing off the walls xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Hey glad you fish are doing good. Ach is such gorgeous fish. Its nice to see some color coming back on a few of the marbles out there! I watch Survivor and amazing race and have come to hate cooking contest shows except ramsay lol. Its ok gives me fish time when the cooking network is on. I like Duck dynasty too cuz im a bit of an old ******* and the uncle is funny. Yeah communication was just the same for me with transhippers and thai breeders. My only advise is to be patient, bug them in a week if you havnt heard back it does take some time for them to organize shipments and get back to people.


----------



## Syriiven

Okay, then I'll try to settle for the week xD You don't think they'd not send me the fish, right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I watched duck dynasty and it was pretty good  
Kitchen night,ares and chef Ramsay are awesome!
So I know I promised pics earlier but is it okay if the one of Mana is late? Lol he like a extreme feather tail, I don't think he chews but I never know.


----------



## MattsBettas

Amazing race is amazing! I was so sad there wasn't one yesterday.


----------



## Syriiven

Omogosh~ Manaphy's a blue ACheron xD Yes, that's a feathertail, prlly not chewing =3 Thank you so much for the pic, BB123 ^^

I lean towards criminal investigative shows (Bones, Numbers, NCIS and Criminal Minds are absolute favs), documentaries and stuff like River Monsters or Crocodile Hunter (back when he still had a show, may he R.I.P. ) and then Sci-Fi (Dr. Who anyone?) and then anime.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh yeah Im sure you will get your fish. However it took almost a month before mine arrived at my door. 

It drove me nuts waiting!


----------



## Syriiven

So long as I know it'll happen. I keep thinking this is like adoption and they'll suddenly decide I'm not a good candidate >.< 

But that means as soon as I have my betta condo shelf set up, I can set up the 10g and start the cycle in advance before he gets here, which is good. I'm thinking I might keep his water treated with 3 IAleaves, keep it rich with tannins and stuff.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Glad you like him! I will ship him to you as soon as possible! Simi is getting bigger everyday she soon will be big enough to leave his sisters and brothers to live at her forever home with the best mom in the world  
I am so glad you took them because I trust you more then most people aside from like Matt and CJ. Making a slide show that I will post soon. It is going to be awesome. About fish and other animals.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! Can't wait to see it! =D

I'm glad she's growing, is a healthy sign ^^ Is she developing anymore color?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

A bit of blue on her tail I think I will check, might have her mixed up with her twin.


----------



## Syriiven

Squee~ i cant wait to have her here, she's going to be so cute!


----------



## Syriiven

Got confirmation from ttbetta, Falcor is definitely bought by me! =D


----------



## Syriiven

*Shae's Magic Betta*










here he is!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Perfect once again sy.


----------



## Syriiven

-bows- Thank you, thank you...


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh that is very nice!


----------



## Syriiven

Been working on actual painting style and working with some textured brushes :3 Always trying to do better.

Glad you guys like it ^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is awesome!! Thank you so much! I love it ❤❤❤


----------



## Syriiven

^^ The print will be 8 x 12 if you want to find a frame for it. Its a bit narrower, so a frame that atleast fits 12" photis should work.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay


----------



## Syriiven

My handsome boy, all spoiled with his 10g <3 

http://youtu.be/geonS_oiLN4


----------



## Syriiven

Water changes, water changes, water changes~

Doing 3 more tanks (grand total of 6/10 today) before sitting down for what I hope will turn out to be awsm arts =3 

>> And I should really, REALLY finish that RL commission ^^;


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Ah, multiple water changes! I'm so glad I have been able to cut down on those with my sorority being set up 

Can't wait to see some more butifle artz


----------



## Syriiven

^^ Hopefully the weather clears and this will be an exciting weekend for me and my fish and my new hamster, then I'll be motivated for more artz then in case I get tired tonight =3


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yes, the world would be a better place with nicer weather and more artz, lol 

I've got little patience for art so I mostly do photography. Lucky me that fish and other pets are so photogenic


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, I actually dont have the proper patience to make photography more of a big deal beyond the few things I'm interested in. Arts prlly the only time you'll find me sitting in one spot unblinking and not munching for hours at a time. I tend to be fidgety and energetic. Art holds me in place (well, the body anyways, omg my brain!)

I've seen some of your photos though, I like them =D


----------



## Syriiven

LiveStreaming SkyeWillows EE Digital Art!

Warning:: Music is my personal choice and LOUD - viewers please use the proper discretion. 

Rules? Only positive vibes in my channel. 

http://www.livestream.com/syrazelsart


----------



## Syriiven

*Petsmart...*

So...$519 later....-paycheck groans in severe agony- 

No new betta. 
But 7 panda cories, black mystery snail, horwart, java and wisteria
Falcor's tank stuff, Simi and Manaphy's heaters
Gerbil
Gerbil cage
Cory qt tank and food
Gerbil everything
...oh, what a trip.


----------



## logisticsguy

Money well spent! awesome but tough on the paycheck for sure. I feel your pain and had to work extra hours to support my betta habit.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol.....i will not be impressed if any of those corys die. Bweh...petsmart is bad for me...


----------



## logisticsguy

Your going to love the Panda corys. They are the best sorority tank mate ever for betta and a blast to watch.


----------



## Syriiven

I think that tops off my 29g stock limit tho. 10 female bettas, 7 cories, 2-3 snails...


----------



## logisticsguy

How were the betta in the store? Healthy and clean cups I hope. Any nice ones? too many questions? lol


----------



## Syriiven

They were alright, nothing exciting. A couple I thought were pretty, but typical vts, cts, one female who looked REALLY big for a female >.>and some hms.

One betta had hole in the head, a few finrot, one hm had swollen gills

Girls were colored up fir once

But mostly typical. Not horrendous, and cups were clean.


----------



## Syriiven

*Panda Corys Pic/Video*







And Ghibli, my new Gerbil =D


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I didn't post on your other thread but Falcor is such a beauty!!! I love the new gerbil, too. So cute 

<-- jealous.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, thank you =) I'm excited, now I just have to convince Curtis a parrot outliving him isnt a bad thing xD

He really likes the panda cories though =3 Thinks they're awsm.


----------



## logisticsguy

Aww so cute! Pandas munching away they are such an active fish its incredible. When they go glass surfing its so neat Ive even had betta join in sometimes all taking turns in formation just hilarious.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Love your gerbil! I am considering panda cowries, can any one tell me about them? How big of tank do they need? How many do I need? What do they eat? Thanks! They are ver cool sweet looking guys!


----------



## Syriiven

From what I've been told; 

panda corys are schooling fish and suggested number are 6 -- 
-- i'd say at least a 10g for qt unless you're doing the extra water changes and you get them small
--they grow to be.....i forget. 1.5-2.5 inches? they're small, and good sorority companions
-- you can feed them algae wafers, but will eat leftover food and dead plant matter in your substrate
-- sharp gravel isn't a good thing for them, they can injure themselves when looking for food, so freshwater sand is best if you can find it. My PetSmart didn't have it so I opted for some of the gravel I normally use which is much smoother.

I checked ont hem this morning and they're adorable!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I think I will get like five for my 20 gal sorority, I have gravel but it is like a substrate and no very sharp. My Pet smart sells them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I am baby sitting today then will be able to afford another heater for my empty ten gal, I will qt them in there for how long?


----------



## Syriiven

I think 2 weeks should be enough to keep them in clean water and watch for any signs of disease. LG would have a better idea, but I think 2 weeks should be long enough.


----------



## MattsBettas

Two weeks minimum. Big als has pygmies but I can't afford them until I start selling...


----------



## Syriiven

*'Nother Panda vid!!*

Better lighting and whatnot - is that their poop in that corner?  Or leftover wafer? And ALL of the food I put in last night is gone.


----------



## Skyewillow

MattsBettas said:


> Two weeks minimum. Big als has pygmies but I can't afford them until I start selling...


pygmies are great! We have a bunch.

I miss my big cories, so I'm going to live vicariously through you, Syriiven! ;-)


----------



## Syriiven

-puffs up chest- I'll do my best!


----------



## MattsBettas

I just noticed that all of your fishes names are Japanese! Amaterasu, the sun goddess... Very near!


----------



## Skyewillow

If I can do it, you sure can. I just had to sell mine when we moved. :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I love the cories!


----------



## Syriiven

I lean towards Japanese nameture (is that even a word?) due to a slight obsessions with their cuture and arts (and love their language). So yes, Seiya, Amaterasu are Japanese names. Along with Tatsu (means dragon). Kalec'gos and Erankius are dragon aspects from World of Warcraft. Styxx and ACheron are the twin rivers of the dead. Sylvannas is a WoW city leader. Same with Vol'jin. Toothless eis pretty much self explanatory. Nyx is the goddess of the night. Rouge and Rogue (the two of Sena's with red) are typical names along with Pearl (small turquoise of Sena's) and Sapphira is another typical name. Artemis is the moon goddess, Tigress (another pretty simple one), Goldmoon is a favourite chracter from DragonLance novels, and then Saffron (was supposed to be yellow) is simple, and....Aki. Japanese for autumn, though she lost most ofher orange in ehr fins now =/


----------



## Syriiven

Oh, and manaphy is a pokemon (prince of the sea), Simi is a Charonte demon from a novel series, and Falcor is...well hands up who DOESNT know who Falcor is?


----------



## MattsBettas

I love how you name them lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks ^^ Though usually as soon as I see them I know their name. A last remnant gift of being a writer I guess =P My brother Nick txts me for character names all the time for his D&D campaigns.


----------



## logisticsguy

Haha I was going to ask you what the names of fish meant in Japanese. Now I know.

Ok standing here feeling stupid with hand up re Falcor

I suspect my being kinda old plays a role possibly but im dead sure any of my kids would know.


----------



## Syriiven

Falcor is the luck dragon from Never Ending Story =O So you should know him, and BB123 and Matt should be scratching their heads, as NeverEnding Story is definitely a...80's-early 90's thing.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hey! I have watched The Never Ening Story!! Good show for an old movie


----------



## Syriiven

*Shop Update!*

For any questions about custom Betta Art Prints or Origami Accessories, please message me! I'm more than happy to help and see what I can do for you!

Betta Art that's pre-made is $10 + Shipping
Custom Betta Art starts at $15 + Shipping

Simple Printer Paper Origami hair Pencils = $18 + Shipping
Fancy Printer Paper origami Hair Pencils = $20 + Shipping
Origami Paper Hair Pencils = $20 + Shipping + Shipping
Fancy Origami paper Hair Pencils = $25.00 + Shipping

10% of betta art related sales with goo to MoonShadow's Betta Fish Rescue! Located here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/MoonShadow-Betta-Fish-Rescue
10% of all origami sales will go to Conservation efforts!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is a great idea! Donating to betta rescue! I would buy one but... Well you know why...
How are your bettas? When are you getting Falcor?


----------



## Syriiven

I dont know when Falcor will be arriving yet, though I should contact my transhipper and see when he wants his money -rolls eyes- he may have an idea of when the shipment will be after I contact him, will let you guys know!

And no worries, I'll be doing this for a while ^^ So someday maybe.


----------



## MattsBettas

When does your ab boy come?


----------



## Syriiven

I don't know yet. Will be asking Hung when I message him tonight.


----------



## Syriiven

Did a change on the cories, they're kind of like kids. Came to check out the tube then zoomied off. 

They are adorable!! And I'm fascinated by their social grouping! I just almost wish I could get micro tags on them so I atleast knew who was who =S

Maybe my fish hobby will rekindle my motivation to be a marine biologist yet...

Anywho's. I almost wish I'd gotten them the week before because then I'd be able to add them to the sorority during my long weekend this weekend. but oh well. I'm definitely giving them the two week qt time, just to be sure. But I'm thinking I got them pretty soon after the store's new shipment, which I do believe is Thursdays. it was so sad! The girl who helped me out was fairly knowledgable for a PetSmart employee, though there were some things I knew she had wrong, but she was nice and energetic and she loved that I was taking all seven and wouldn't leave the last guy. Apparently she'd had to explain to several people they couldn't just buy one or two because it wouldn't be very comfortable for the fish. 

But my plan is to buy a pack or two of glass Mason jars to jar my girls (I just dont have enough cups that dont have soap residue), but also jar the cories and see if I can see any individual signs of illness or dmg I can't really spot with them zooming around and bumbling into eachother in the qt. xP Silly fish. It'll also let em get a close inspection of my girls too, though i try to do that at every feeding. 

Excited~~ I got the smoothest gravel I could find, and it's green! I think it'll give the 29g a good green ambience, especially after I do get more plants for it. So glad I got the hornwart though, gonna let it just float and grow crazy until water change day.


----------



## Syriiven

Just got the news! Betta arrives in Canada April 22, I should have him 24-25! Squee~!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Just got the news! Betta arrives in Canada April 22, I should have him 24-25! Squee~!


 
That is great. He is a beauty!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Pic spam us when you get him!


----------



## Syriiven

Pfft, like O'd be able to resist xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is a pic of Simi that I just took. Soon she will be living with you.
She is very healthy and full of energy, I think she can manage the trip next week.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wrong pic... I have a better one of her that I will post, just give me a sec..


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Still not the greatest pic but my iPad is not amazing. Lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Awww~ she has red freckles =D


----------



## MattsBettas

She's so cute!


----------



## Syriiven

Squee~ I can't wait~~~ my little fish family is growing!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Most of the fry have red spots on their "cheeks" so cute!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

She reminds me of my dragon girls. Diahatsu has two freckles on each side of her face and Kuraokami has several spots


----------



## Syriiven

*Today: Busy*

So today I cleaned house, did 4 tanks, made home-made beef chow mein for the first time (was not bad at all actually) and finally constructed a roleplay on Gaia with a friend I havent tlaked to in forever, and made this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/Syrazel/myrskycopy_zps7f45729a.jpg . Not rlly betta related, but several hours of hard work and I'm proud of it <3 

Tomorrow; 29g, 10g and Ryuu's 5g. Ghibli's cage. Making loaded ramen noodles (normal ramen but adding bok choy, onions, beef, egg). Dinner with Nana, and hopefully, HOPEFULLY I'll finish my commissions that's been hanging over my head for a while. Been super busy and not very art motivated. Again, it makes me wonder if I want to continue doing commissions when sometimes I just dont have the artistic energy to meet some future deadline or criteria =/ Glad I have a full-time job just in case my art plan fails horribly ^^;


----------



## Syriiven

*Betta Condos!*

So nana's bringing over my shelves for my tanks today, so finally most tanks will be on one set of shelves custom made to fit 5 and 10 gallons. Super excited as this will free up some space, though I'm slightly concerned about overloading that power outlet.....I will figure that out though. 

Have Mana's and Falcor's tanks standing by and ready to be set up after the shelves and other tanks are moved. Can't wait to share pictures!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! I can wait to see pictures!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hey Sy just letting you know I bought your Kanaplex and NLS yesterday  
We are going to hold off on shipping however until May.


----------



## Syriiven

I am totally cool with waiting till May since we just got a HUGE dump of snow o.o 

And I found out Curtis' mom won't be home all week, so I dont know how delivery of Falcor is going to work =S Either they'll leave him in the big UPS box by the door, or take him back to the nearest fedex place (Lethbridge) >.< =/


----------



## bettafishfins

Your white betta with the blue is sooooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven

I assume you mean my display pic? I dont have him yet, hopefully this week tho!


----------



## bettafishfins

Yes him! What will you name him?


----------



## bettafishfins

If he doesn't have a name you should name him China as he is china blue and white. It's such a pretty name!


----------



## Syriiven

It is a pretty name, but I've opted to call him Falcor, after the luck dragon in Neverending Story.


----------



## bettafishfins

OOOOH! I like Falcor! I've never even thought about that one!


----------



## Syriiven

^^ Falcor's awsm! =D Everything will turn out okay '...with Luck!' xP


----------



## Syriiven

Here is a preview...still have Falcor's and Mana's tanks to setup and the bottom shelf to stock.


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my. I want that set up! I need to get my shelves/racks set up!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That looks great! Like me we both have arrays nest of cords lol. Looks great!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love the painting behind them! It makes the mood, you know? Lol.

I think it would be neat to hang a sheet or blanket of some sort behind the shelves to cover the cords up. Like a blue one or one with a fish or bubble pattern on it


----------



## Syriiven

The painting is actually one of Phycondrias, a veiltail that passed away suddenly on me back in December. I did the painting a week before he suddenly...left. 

A sheet would be a nice idea - cover up my terrible fire hazard xD 

Here's some more pics =3

First PIc::
Ghibli (Gerbil), Ryuu, Slyph
Fish stuff, Falcor's Tank
Fish stuff, Fire Hazard



Second Pic::

Eranikus, Toothless, Kalecgos
Tatsu, Voljin/Nyx
Manaphy's Tank, Styxx



A friend of mine really wanted a betta back when I was having issues with genders in the sorority. So Nyx my find himself in her care, assuming she gets the proper equipment. If that happens, Toothless and Voljin can share a tank, and Simi can have Toothless' 2.5 all to herself while she grows up =) That's why you dont see her tank here yet.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I remember Phy, the little pain-in-the-butt, tail biting, cobalt VT.

Had to laugh at the fire hazard. We all understand, lol. At least they're in water so they're safe.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, THAT pain in the butt xD 

I think I might show this off in it's own thread later, but yea...got 3 water changes to do, then my baot commission to finish, I owe a friend a roleplaying post on a forum, and then...um...right. I need to do an LFR to finish a quest on WoW xD 

Today has been a very busy day >.<


----------



## Syriiven

A favourite painting I did years ago hasnt been on the wall cuz fishies were in the way. Now I have the space for it =D



I'm so glad I got these shelves done and up, this room has more space now without my art desk (dismantled with serious skill) and everything's nice and organized finally! 

Except fro the cords of course xD


----------



## Mahsfish

If only i could keep that many tanks. No room or allowed to do so. Love the setup though. And very nice paintings aswell.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks much =) 

Yea, it's nice having my own space (okay, well my and the boyfriend's space) to do this in. And I've slowly worn him down over the last six months about fish xD Since I'm the one who takes care of them any ways.


----------



## Syriiven

As panned, a photo of Falcor's tank. Darn wisteria won't stay int eh gravel =S But he has java ferns and some hornwart + 3 IAL.


----------



## Syriiven

*Popular Request: Ghibli!*

Just cause Matt asked xD






[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Syrazel/media/IMG_2318_zpsa725ac5f.jpg.html]


----------



## Mahsfish

Is that a gerbil?


----------



## MattsBettas

Aww. Thanks Sy! He's adorable! I wish my parents would let me get a furry pet, but it's not like I need any more XD.


----------



## Syriiven

That is Ghibli, and yes he's a gerbil =3 Got him just a week ago and he's absolutely silly! but much loved <3 

I had a hamster when I was younger, that was kind of a craze back when I was in grade four. You know, forever ago. And having fish is wonderful! But you can't hold and pet your fish, and my apartment will only allow me certain kinds of pets. And I havent convinced Curtis into a lizard or turtle yet.

yet.


----------



## MattsBettas

I have a leopard gecko and they are amazingly clean and easy to take care of... Hmmm...


----------



## Syriiven

I really would love one, but Curtis doesnt want to keep lizards in cages. And I mean, ifI could make a whole room up for a lizard, I would, but I dont have that much space yet.


----------



## MattsBettas

A lizard room would be amazing! Leo's stay really small. You could get tank with a ton of ground space (foot) and then there are things you can do to increase tank space... Idk though. The only problem I can see with a room is heating.


----------



## Syriiven

You can get heat lamps for a room, but my eventual dream house is someplace warmer anyhow.


----------



## Syriiven

*Video of a Ghibli <3*


----------



## Syriiven

*Falcor Update*

Well, good and bad news. Falcor is on his way here, I should have him by Thursday. And assuming he's arrived and alive when we go to pick him up from Curtis' patent's house at noon, my manager has gladly given me the rest of the day off to acclimate and monitor him. My manager is awsm like that, but thats why I dont say no to some ridiculous overtime (like the recent inventory xP).

The bad news is that Hung sent him vis Canada Post.

Knowing that, I'm feeling very sick to the stomach and am full of dread and am hoping really hard Curtis' mom is back from Edmonton by Thursday.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Well, good and bad news. Falcor is on his way here, I should have him by Thursday. And assuming he's arrived and alive when we go to pick him up from Curtis' patent's house at noon, my manager has gladly given me the rest of the day off to acclimate and monitor him. My manager is awsm like that, but thats why I dont say no to some ridiculous overtime (like the recent inventory xP).
> 
> The bad news is that Hung sent him vis Canada Post.
> 
> Knowing that, I'm feeling very sick to the stomach and am full of dread and am hoping really hard Curtis' mom is back from Edmonton by Thursday.


Wow. Hung sent my fish via Fed ex last year. Ugg. Cant hide my distaste for Post. I guess mine will be post too. Ok now I am worried. Gonna check my community box constantly just in case.


----------



## Syriiven

-sigh-........I hate this country


----------



## Syriiven

.......or maybe just people in general.


----------



## MattsBettas

Good luck. I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## Syriiven

I am rlly, rlly hoping so.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes I hope so. Really cant help but worry with Canada Post though they do not inspire confidence after what happened last weekend.

Still burning angry as not over it at all yet.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm still super angry too. People kept asking me what was wrong cuz I was pale as a sheet today and looked like I was ready to just cry. I only felt sick, which I guess is my version of an anxiety episode? I don't have those often, well...not so long as my fish are healthy. 

I do take comfort that northern and southern Alberta PROBABLY, HOPEFULLY have different people handling goods and delivering.


----------



## Syriiven

Got a contest going on, prizes are an art card (my art) and a plushie of the winning betta! Go check it out!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1852505#post1852505


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Just wanted to clarify, are you seriously willing to adopt the gimp? he is so hard to find a home for i have tried several people but they all want the other pretty males. Since he may be rehomed can i still enter him in the contest? rules said no rehomed fish but if we wait untill after the contest XD
Matt was going to take him at first then his 'female' became a male and he no longer had space. this would be so much appreciated! i am really praying CP gets Fulkor to you safe! he is very pretty!


----------



## MattsBettas

The gimp is a little cutie. I wish I could take him. Darn gender bender elephant ear!


----------



## Syriiven

I will most certainly take him! Tho I want pics do I can coo over the little guy ^^

I think my argument in the other thread is valud, but I think Skye should make the call.

Besides, one big shipment would beceasier to surprise Curtis with him ^^;


----------



## Syriiven

Gender benders are so fun xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Will post more pics tomorrow! I had to take a moment to jump up and down because i am so happy you can take the little guy! He is very healthy and is one of my favs of this spawn, behind the girl whom i am keeping of course. i think Skywillow should let me enter him as it he is in my possession and i raised the lil guy, also it was a very in the moment adoption lol.
this is great! thanks so much! he has the most unique attitude, i was terrified he would end up in a cold bowl because no one else would take him. Pics may not be the best because i tried photographing him before and he got excited and started to swim fast around the tank, the longer i photographed him the faster he swam


----------



## MattsBettas

If he was going to end up in a cold bowl I would make room somehow! Glad he found a good home.


----------



## Syriiven

He sounds like Demi used to be~ squee~ I'm so happy I get this chance!


----------



## MattsBettas

I demand lots of pics and updates on him since he still has a bit of a special place in me! Glad you get him (in sure he will be to!)


----------



## Syriiven

Spoiled he will be! And ofcourse pictures =3


----------



## Syriiven

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Will post more pics tomorrow! I had to take a moment to jump up and down because i am so happy you can take the little guy! He is very healthy and is one of my favs of this spawn, behind the girl whom i am keeping of course. i think Skywillow should let me enter him as it he is in my possession and i raised the lil guy, also it was a very in the moment adoption lol.
> this is great! thanks so much! he has the most unique attitude, i was terrified he would end up in a cold bowl because no one else would take him. Pics may not be the best because i tried photographing him before and he got excited and started to swim fast around the tank, the longer i photographed him the faster he swam


I've decided on a name!! He will from now on be known as Chibisaur! 'Chibi' in japanese means 'small' and I envision most betta being small but obviously full of themselves and how fierce they really are. ^^So he's my little t-rex in a fish body!


----------



## Syriiven

And the hours start ticking by slower, and slower.....-sigh-


----------



## MattsBettas

When's he set to arrive now?


----------



## Syriiven

All I know is tomorrow. The tracking still says it's in Mississauga, ON =P But I assume it's flying to Calgary tonight. Prlly shipped out tomorrow morning...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Fingers crossed! Hope all is well, sorry I don't have pics of Mana, Simi, and Chibisaur. I was really busy, tomorrow though I have nothing planned so I can photograph all your fish but everyone needs a wc if I want to skip school Friday. Mom said all tanks must be tip top shape if I want to go. Anyways tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Syriiven

yay! Did you enter into the contest?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

How long is the contest going on again? Thinking of entering Bahari but its just a pain to attempt to post pictures off my phone so I need to get to an actual computer


----------



## Syriiven

Until May....23rd =) Yup. You've got a whole month.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Woo! I'll be graduated by then


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I haven't entered yet really want a good picture that shows off his horrible rays lol. Lame story to o with him.... 
On a great note all ct fry have now found homes!! Although all are still with me!! I thought the point of selling a fish was to get rid of it lol. My ct girl now will get the 5 gal to her self until he is big enough o join the other girls.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! Graduation!

And take your time Shae, we (the judges) are pretty busy too ^^


----------



## MattsBettas

Is Falcor here?


----------



## Syriiven

Nope. Canada Post can suck it. But he should be here tomorrow morning. I mean he's been 'processed/transit' in Calgary all f***ing day.

Today's Tidbit:

(At work)

Curtis: Girlfriend, please dont get too grumpy. You'll get a migraine.
Me: I have every right to be grumpy! Stupid people! Stupid peple all up in the system yo! The god**** system!!

If he's not here tomorrow, I'm going to call CP and make CJ look like a teddybear.


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok so its clear which company should be used for sending fish from now on. I pity CP if your fish is not there tommorow..no excuse for it not to be delivered by then. Ah yes Im sure I would look like a total cupcake compared to you if they do not come through. Dont worry too much Im sure he will be ok. Props to Curtis he is awesome guy and correct do not overstress Sy. Wish i could just go pick him up here in Calgary.


----------



## MattsBettas

I really really really want him to get to you safely. I would also commend you if you made CJ look nice while you were talking to them lol. Feel free to use my story as an example if it comes to it. They will do jack squat for you but you can still let them have it! What's more important is that your boy gets to you. He's really beautiful. I think he will be fine. Stay calm though. You have every right to be upset and worried but it's not good for you.


----------



## Syriiven

I know. Long history of it, so I definitely know. But I won't stand for injustices, and right now my little guy's world has been very load, noisy, crazy and dark and lonely >=( 

I just want him home so I can take care of him and give him a warm, safe, colorful place to be. 

But I'll try to not be so anxious tonight. I can be jittery in the morning.


----------



## Syriiven

Dead


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh No! Im so sorry Sy.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea...my foreboding is usually spot on...


----------



## logisticsguy

Was the heat pack still warm? I just cant believe what has happened this week. 

Im just sick to hear this. Very very sad. It should also not have taken so long to get to you.


----------



## Syriiven

No, it wasn't warm. And when I opened the box I could smell that funky smell of death.


----------



## Fenghuang

I'm terribly sorry, Syr. You were so excited to get him too... /:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my god you has better let Canada Post have it! Last straw man! Thre times in a row they have failed misserably! First me and Sena, then me and Matt, now ou and all the other people!! Sy I am so sorry oh my gosh feel so bad for you, you were so excited he was truly beautiful. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm so sorry  I can't believe you've got so many problems with the mail system up there! The USPS has a high success rate shipping fish and my mail carrier still asks me how my fish are if he sees me outside.

I can't believe how utterly careless and disrespectful people can be.


----------



## Syriiven

*This is Why*

I can. I see it all the time. I don't understand it, but I see it. It's everywhere in a consumer driven society. The mail man isn't a man on a duty to make sure people can communicate any more, it's just a job. Just a pay check. And one without supervision, and one where it's routine. So I know how it works and why. 

This is why people should take more care when they have a job, take some pride in doing your best, at least for yourself, if not for the others working around you or even customers/people relying on you. I don't always love my job, there are days I'm ready to snap and go ape-crazy on someone, but I still do my best. Because if I didn't, I'd be bothered by that, let alone others would have to work harder to compensate for my laziness. And I"m not cool with that. And neither should other people be. 

On the other hand, I've srsly begun contemplating a log cabin away from any town because I am so, very, very tired of watching people be douchebags and schmucks and be only about themselves. The people of modern-day countries need a wake up call to the reality of what they've become. We've lost something that could have been great. We've lost so much when we claim to have come so far in only the last two decades.

_"I see a slow, simple youngster by a busy street,
with a begging bowl in his shaking hand.
Trying to smile but hurting infinitely. Nobody notices.
I do, but walk by.

I see a beaten dog in a pungent alley. He tries to bite me.
All pride has left his wild eyes.
I wish I had my leg to spare.

A mother visits her son, smiles to him through the bars.
She's never loved him more.

An obese girl enters an elevator with me.
All dressed up fancy, a green butterfly on her neck.
Terribly sweeet perfume deafens me.
She's going to dinner alone.
That makes her even more beautiful.

I see a model's face on a brick wall.
A statue of porcelain perfection beside a violent city kill.
A city that worships flesh.

The 1st thing I ever heard was a wandering
man telling his story
It was you, the grass under my bare feet
The campfire in the dead of night
The heavenly black of sky and sea

It was us
Roaming the rainy roads, combing the guilded beaches
Waking up to a new gallery of wonders every morn
Bathing in places no-one's seen before
Shipwrecked on some matt-painted island
Clad in nothing but the surf - beauty's finest robe

Beyond all mortality we are, swinging in the breath of nature
In early air of the dawn of life
A sight to silence the heavens

I want to travel where life travels,
following its permanent lead
Where the air tastes like snow music
Where grass smells like fresh-born Eden
I would pass no man, no stranger, no tragedy or rapture
I would bathe in a world of sensation
Love, goodness and simplicity
(While violated and imprisoned by technology)

The thought of my family's graves was the only moment
I used to experience true love
That love remains infintie,
as I'll never be the man my father is

How can you "just be yourself"
when you don't know who you are?
Stop saying "I know how you feel"
How could anyone know how another feels?

Who am I to judge a priest, beggar,
*****, politician, wrongdoer?
I am, you are, all of them already

Dear child, stop working, go play
Forget every rule
There's no fear in a dream

"Is there a village inside this snowflake?"
- a child asked me
"What's the colour of our lullaby?"

I've never been so close to truth as then
I touched its silver lining

Death is the winner in any war
Nothing noble in dying for your religion
For your country
For ideology, for faith
For another man, yes

Paper is dead without words
Ink idle without a poem
All the world dead without stories
Without love and disarming beauty

Careless realism costs souls

Ever seen the Lord smile?
Allt he care for the world made Beautiful a sad man?
Why do we still carry a device of torture around our necks?
Oh, how rotten your pre-apocalypse is
All you bible-black fools living over nightmare ground

I see all those empty cradles and wonder
If man will never change

I, too, wish to be a decent manboy but all I am
Is smoke and mirrors
Still given everything, may I be deserving

And there forever remains the change from G to Em"

_'Song of Myself', by Nightwish._​
I see it every where, and there are some days why I bother trying to hold up the banner for nature when I don't have faith in our own race. Why try to save what corporations and greed will continue to use and abuse and enslave? Because some day...I might have a niece...or even my own daughter....or even some strange child who has no fear of talking to an old woman ask me 'Why isn't the world alive any more? I see it in pictures in old books..." And I won't have an answer. But I'll know I'll have done something to try and stop it, to raise awareness, to spread the word, to donate money, and maybe one day, even volunteer myself for a dangerous campaign worth the lives of one-thousand whales. 

The magic, the awe, the respect, the fear...is gone. And with that we lost teachings, we lost stories, we lost any essence of ourselves and transformed it into this..global human manifest of robbing our own home. 

I feel robbed by it. I grew up with a man posing as a father for most of my life, and he always thought of himself. I grew up around people who didn't stand up for those in need, despite one small girl (me) taking the blows for someone even smaller. I grew up in a world that already had problems, and in all my life I havent seen anyone take a giant step towards trying to fix anything. You grow up, excited to be an adult, because you think it's so reat. It's going to be awesome, you're your own person, your rules, your own place, your own money. And some even see it as a chance to accomplish dreams, really do something with life, make a change. 

And then you get here and realize how bogged down with human society you are, and how powerless you sometimes can be. 

And you realise, that when you were a child...that was as close to Utopia as you were going to get. 

................................

I'm sorry, didn't mean to go and rant, I simply wish to convey a message I'm always trying to share...we lost important things that used to make humans great instead of simple consumers and sellers. White people hardly have any traditions at all that are actually unique to their origins, and as the world modernizes, traditions of older peoples are also being lost in favor of money needed to feed mouths. 

But what was lost, can be found. If we only stand up and diligently remain a force against those who would continually rob us of ourselves. We have the power. We only need to stand together to use it.


----------



## Syriiven

*Shop Update!*

New butterfly and lotus origami pins! Cuz short haired girls can't wear the full on sticks, but these are still cute and elegant too!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BettagamiTreasures?ref=si_shop

Please, please, PLEASE go take a look!


----------



## Syriiven

While my newest pieces dry, Acheron cruises by to investigate. Do you think he approves?


----------



## Syriiven

*Added the Pandas: Pic Spam*

Spent about two ours being soaking wet. Up to my shoulders, cuz my tank is tall on a table and I'm short. Changed up the decor, I hope there's enough coverage for the girls, though if not I'll find some silk plants. My main goal was to find a compromise between the hiding spots for the girls, and keeping the gravel sparse enough for the cories. 

Also, some abd news. The black gravel I bought for Falcor's tank (now Toothless' tank) is supposed to be 100% non-toxic. BUt it smells like spray paint, and Toothless' fins are falling apart. So~ never buying black gravel from Marina ever again. The green and blue gravels I usually get are perfectly fine. Unfortunately, a third of the bag of black went into the sorority before I realized it was srsly bad. And there's no way I'm taking everything and everyone back out fo the tank, so I am hoping that with keeping an eye on things and doing extra water changes, I don't kill my sorority!

-sigh- Havent had breakfast, I'm soaking wet from the last two and a half hours and I'm very angry with Marina about their black gravel.


----------



## Syriiven

*Non-toxified.*

Took out the black and the blue marble pack I had smelled funky too, so I boiled it. Fixed the problem. So I guess some of the palstic gravel just have some serious residue.


----------



## Syriiven

Only $15 a pair! 10% of origami sales go to conservation!


----------



## Syriiven

Tank changes + Ghibli <3 Then origami orders! Then...maybe...food? ;-;


----------



## MattsBettas

Food is always good. Lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Bweh, Curtis isn't home till after 9 and I need the stuff he's bringing home to make dinner. So I guess after tanks I'll figure some sort of snack out to hold me over ;-; So hungry~ 

So I just finished Ryuu's 5gal Chi, and I still love it to death. But scuzz can definitely uild up on the filter box. Just scrubbed that off xP


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh I have a chi. My marble dt boy lives in it. Is your sorority full?


----------



## Syriiven

Uh...9 females, 7 cories, two snails n 29g...

Techncially I could fit in maybe 3 more girls, just have to watch my parameters. And get more hornwart. 

Why, your house getting full? xD

Oh! And Simi will be goig to the sorority, so room for 2 more girls me thinks =3


----------



## MattsBettas

No. I'm just sitting here looking at my full tank of fry XD


----------



## Syriiven

Oics =P

You know, I think I might hold out for a dtvt male. I'd adore a dt female, or male, but a dtvt would be sooo lovely! 

I'm sorry, I'm bad at this, what were you breeding again? Aries and... the mustard girl, right? And Dragonscale HM's?


----------



## MattsBettas

Dragonscale hms. Yup. Ares and Jess, my mg-type dragonscale geno girl. They should, in theory, all look like Ares in f1 though. Red finned dragonscales. Dt is an awesome tail type! Probably my favorite after hmpk. I had a dtvt once but unfortunately he did not live long after I got him from the store- it was before I discovered this forum and he just wasted away. He's the guy in my profile pic. I miss him.


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo~ jealous!
I'm sorry for your loss tho =(
You know what, if you ever come across a DT of any type just buy him for me and I'll pay you back =P You guys get such better stock than we do, and I only get to go to the store in the city once every month or longer.


----------



## MattsBettas

I will . If I find one before Shae ships out to you I will get him in that shipment. I won't just grab the first dt I see though... What colors do you like? And would you prefer a true dtvt or a dt with fuller fins? They are 11$.


----------



## Syriiven

I'd adore a dtvt, but I know those aren't too common. I really like the koi marbles, which I think Mickey was. I miss that fish so bad =( I like pinkish-reds, oranges, and blues, but I really enjoy a fish with a good blend of color and pattern. My Ryuu is my male VT and has crumpled fins from being in his cup too long before I got him, but the blue into green into orange is just so beautiful! 

The only thing I'd say no to is a melano black or solid red =P Not a fan of those. And prlly'd say no to a pastel multi, but I'd have to see a picture to verify that. 

Otherwise I'm pretty open-minded about them.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. It's so obvious that you are an artist reading that lol! I could probably get a pic of them to you but no guarantees. We should probably ask Shae if I could put him in that shipment!


----------



## Syriiven

Za! I'll ask her when she replied to my message tho. 

And yea, I have a definite thing for colors.


----------



## MattsBettas

Hey, that's not a bad thing. I am really picky when it comes to color as well. Blues with red wash or vice versa don't attract me, and I like things like dalmations, solids (but hey must be pure), yellow, etc. bettas with interesting colors are the first ones I look at!


----------



## Syriiven

Definitely. I'm sorry to say, but sometimes when they're all crammed onto a shelf and all you see is BLUE or BLUE/RED it's hard to choose an individual fish. I sometimes spend a good half hour taking off every cup to give each a look over. 

Althought that's not what happened with Phy, the vt that got me back into this. I walked i the store, and I saw the betta shelf and a shaft of sunlight was reflecting off a car in the parking lot all the way to the back of the store and was illuminating his cobalt blue body. And~ yup. PIcked him. And he was nothing but a headache sometimes, but I miss that fish. <3 He was a chronic tail-biter, danced to 'Telephone' by Lady Gaga, had a very fierce flare, and I was heartbroken when he left me suddenly back in December.


----------



## Syriiven

Been watching Acheron lately, and he has subtle vertical barring. Could be cuz of the koi marble gene. Could be he's submissive to his reflection. =/ Poor guy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww does he have a female side? Lol


----------



## Syriiven

I guess he's just not as butch as the rest, lol. I love him just the same, just wonder what goes on in his head.


----------



## Syriiven

*Overdue Fishie Spam!*

Styxx, Tatsu, Eranikus, Ryuu, Slyph and ACheron. 

Voljin and Toothless are on the mend, and kalec was not cooperating.


----------



## Syriiven

So today I change the sorority and small tanks (while also making ribs for dinner, thank the gods for wonderous creations as lnog island iced teas!) and then will be working on my first betta art in a while. Hoping it'll be a productive night :3

Unfortunately the 10g I had prepped for Falcor (SIP) still has a funky smell from residue and such, so considering stripping it down, doing a boiling water/aq salt rinse, and actually let it dry before doing a few more rinses. I'll prlly boil the gravel again. I'm going to soak the plants in a bucket of water to elt them eek out whatever they've absorbed then add them to the sorority. Then in time I'll re-make the 10g (hopefully the smell will be gone) and I'll fill it with silk plants. 

My Uncle's goldfish died, so Nana's prlly going to wash that tank and send it on over to me - she was unsure on exactly how big it was, but compared it to my 5gallons, so this works out well, i think.

More on the bad news side, Vol'jin's dorsal looks stripped and is red at the base, I'm not really sure why he's having problem with fins. His parameters are good, he's not flaring as much since Nyx got rehomed...I have him on aq salt and stress coat, so hoping to see some good regrowth soon. Poor little guy =( Otherwise everyone's doing just fine.


----------



## MattsBettas

Great pics! Your plan looks good but if you want to get the smell out of the gravel (it is epoxy coated, right?) then I wouldn't boil it... That will just release more.


----------



## Syriiven

Well it was already boiled, so....lol. I guess it's epoxy coated? Typical aquairum gravel? So....hm. Not sure what to do with it. And I hate that it's the dark pretty gravel givign me trouble.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

All your fish are great! Chibisaur now has his own half on of a ten gal to himself! Two snails and lots of plants keep him company. Simi is staying in the 5 gal with my girl and Mana is building bubble nests galore lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Excellent! PayDay is tomorrow, so how would you like me to send you the money? Paypal or money order? I just don't want to risk money in the mail.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Chibisaur built his first bubble nest last night! Yay for Chibisaur!
If the pic will upload... He is pretty awesome, I am sure you will love this great fish and how awesome personality.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sy I am sorry but it is unlikely I will get your your dt... Maybe in the future but at the time I have some sort sort of unidentifiable disease going around that hits hard and hits quick and there is no way I am willing to expose your fish to it. Hope you understand.


----------



## Syriiven

Totally understandable Matt. 

Bb123!! I'm so proud of him, can't wait to have him home!! 

So, how are we gonna do this? FedEx when and me paying you how?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay tomorrow I am in town and will pick up the shipping supplies I will get back to you on payment and such.


----------



## Syriiven

Awsm =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hey I got an art thing done of Chibisaur for you.


----------



## Syriiven

Aww~!!! =D Thank you!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No problem!


----------



## Syriiven

Do you know if you'll ship them this week yet?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will ship them next week, I can use the box from my hmpk I am getting and reuse it to ship to you. So excited to get them out of my tanks! Lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, okay, message me when you're ready to ship and I'll send you the address!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sounds good!


----------



## logisticsguy

If you see my fish tell him to come home!

Ok this is so weird. I went to feed the tribe and couldn't see Smokey. Then pull out all the plants because he likes to hide. Then everything else. No fish. Ok he must have done the death leap I think, there is an area that is not covered on his 5g..my bad but the guy isn't exactly the jumping type. Look for the body for 30 minutes...nothing. Even brought in the cadaver dog Goober to help with the search. 

So fish grow legs and run away? Continue with the search but he may be the victim of an alien abduction. If anyone sees a marble blue betta out on the streets please let me know.


----------



## Syriiven

OH wow  I hpoe you find him LG! And remember bettas play the 'can I fit in there?' game...so look everywhere, under and in between everything in that tank


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh no lg!! Hope you find him! Is it possible that the dog already searched and found him? Could he have jumped into something near by? A jar maybe?


----------



## MattsBettas

That's bizarre CJ. Check the whole general area around the tank (they can flop under things.) and pick apart his tank. If there are any thanks below or beside him he could have jumped into those too.


----------



## logisticsguy

You know that is very possible bb123 if Goober see anything he eats it.

Im going to keep looking after I calm down. **** I really liked that fish.

Matt it is so strange...looking everywhere!


----------



## Syriiven

Crossing my fingers for you LG!


----------



## Syriiven

So, this is and isn't betta fish related. 

I won't be completely ACTIVE in my Bettagami Shop, as I am going to turn my efforts back around to art. To doing original characters and commissions. 

Why? Because I want a Cintiq. What is that you ask? A digital artists' wet dream. And also the very thing I was dreaming about two days ago when I was not aware of it's existence. But, to make owning a $1000 tablet/display worth the cash, I need to be selling digital orders of $30+ for linearts atleast, $70+ for full on color and background. And my eventual sea canvases for $100. 

I have much work to do. Not that I'll be closed, just won't post new stuff in my shop as often as I have been. 

That being said, I do have a plan for turning my tribal betta art into fridge magnets people can buy as a pack of 3 for $12. Or custom betta for $8. 

Anyways - yea, that's my update. Lots of work. Big dreams.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Methinks I need some of those magnets for my mini fridge  Yesss!


----------



## Syriiven

Will let everyone know when they're available


----------



## Syriiven

Well, Curtis got home and pointed out a little girl in the sorority who was dead. Not even floating, just seemingly stuck to a plant...which was strange. It was pearl, my little aqua sweetie =( After getting her out, I checked her for what might've been the cause, but I'm not really sure. Some scales were raised, and her belly seemed rather red, not the usual silvery color it normally was. I checked all the other girls and cories, and everyone seems fine, so...I'm not really sure what happened. She wasn't stuck there this morning when I fed them, everyone was alive just eight hours ago....


----------



## MattsBettas

Sounds bacterial to me... I hope it's nothing major (like whatever I'm dealing with...). 

So sorry for your loss. Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## logisticsguy

I let my hornwart get out of control at the top of one sorority tank had to rescue a tiny female from drowning the other day. She was literally stuck like a Ford truck in there. Not sure this is what happened just the possibility.


----------



## Syriiven

No, I didnt take any. Not after death anyways, and prior it was hard, she would never top moving. But when I'm filming, photobombs the camera when I'm trying to get someone else in focus xP


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> I let my hornwart get out of control at the top of one sorority tank had to rescue a tiny female from drowning the other day. She was literally stuck like a Ford truck in there. Not sure this is what happened just the possibility.


Some of mine is a tad of a mess at the top, but I shake it loose every now and again. The current of the filter draws it into a bunch though >.< So I just keep shaking it every once in a while. 

The plant she was 'stuck' on was a lower, leafy one.


----------



## MattsBettas

Was she really stuck, or I'd she just sit in that position? If she was truly stuck she would have drown but that wouldn't explain the pineconing... Unless she had internal damage.


----------



## Syriiven

She didnt seem really stuck, but at the same time it seems odd she'd end up resting there and not on the gravel. Her gills were a little inflated, but I'm not sure if that was because of drowning, or simply after death.


----------



## MattsBettas

Did it look like she was flaring?

I wouldn't say it's odd. When Jackson and Xanthus (both now dead) got into a fight, Jackson (who got beat up the worst) was wedged into a artificial plant when I found him.


----------



## Syriiven

Nah, not flared out. Just the edges were visible. And the raised scales wasnt terrible either, if I wasn't looking for them I wouldnt have found them. It was subtle.


----------



## Syriiven

Hung contacted me recently about falcor and whether I got him refunded or replaced - I told him I got a refund, and then Hung told me he would either refund the Canada Post fees, or if I'd pay him for an HM currently in his possession. 

http://youtu.be/jjoaY3LmDKU

I said yes to the fish, and hope he arrives safely later this week.


----------



## logisticsguy

I think that is a very very nice fish. Just hope he doesn't use CP again but its warm enough even they couldn't screw it up now. Im having a free fish sale for anyone to pick up on about 20 fish, 15 are females and lovely but I consider them non breeders and looking for good homes for them. If you or anyone else want any just let me know and I could send pics. PU free or just pay shipping.


----------



## Syriiven

I dont have room for more fish, or I'd take some girls off your hands. I dont wanna overstock the 29g >.< 

I think he is using CP, so we'll see what happens. I'm hoping it'll work this time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is lovely I have my fingers crossed CP can safely deliver my pair... We are on the same boat lol.
He is a very beautiful fish.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Shae! I hope they all arrive safe! Btw, can you message me your mailing adress so I can send your art and payment?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Just sent a pm


----------



## Syriiven

So Hung messaged me, said the fish 'should' arrive Thursday, and packed him in an extra large bag just in case there's a delay. Now to hope there's no sudden temp drops or bad employees.


----------



## MattsBettas

Good luck. He's a beautiful fish, hopefully Canada post doesn't fail again.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Matt, Fingers crossed!


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, so......

My tracking number hasn't updated on Canada Post's site at all...as it's still telling me my fish is in Niagara Falls. =/ Since Tuesday. 

I figure it's a glitch in their system, stuff just isnt getting scanned and I should see him at lunch tomorrow.............but srsly, CP....wtf?


----------



## Syriiven

I'm happy to report that he's arrived! =D Safe and sound!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! That makes me happy. We want pics once he's settled in!


----------



## Syriiven

Of course =D


----------



## logisticsguy

Yay! So Happy he made it!


----------



## Syriiven

I would like to introduce, FishBeastie <3 












He's small, I'm thinking somewhere in the 3-4.5 months range. He's smaller than my shrimps from Sena's spawn xD But he's grogeous, and getting acclimated to his freshly cleaned tank now =3 

I wasn't home when he arrive tho, so I gave Curtis instructions to open the bag and float it in the sorority cause I figured the little dude would be freezing (which he was). Curtis kept checking on him, and this is how it went;

Fishbeastie:: "So...so cold...wait..are those...girls? LOTS of girls?!" -perks right up and flares the hell out of dem girls-


----------



## logisticsguy

Haha. Nothing perks a betta boy up more than the sight of a girl! He must be in heaven with a whole sorority tank right there!


----------



## MattsBettas

He's awesome! Great color, especially considering he just traveled across the country. Love watching their behavior when they're with girls.


----------



## Syriiven

Well he was before I abducted him to intoduce him into the 10g =P 1/3 of the way acclimated, but he ate 3 omega pellets so I think he'll be just fine =3

But his colors! He has reds and indigos I couldnt see in the video!


----------



## Syriiven

MattsBettas said:


> He's awesome! Great color, especially considering he just traveled across the country. Love watching their behavior when they're with girls.


I think the lack of fading is due to the dragonscales. When Seiya was sick it took him a loooong while for his dragonscales to start fading. And though I've nearly killed Eranikus, he never fades or stripes up. Scales are just that thick.


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## Syriiven

He actually tried eating the yellow center of the flower ^^; 

Anyone know how much I should feed him? He hasn't eaten for days, and I fed him 3 pellets...thinking I should feed 3 more before bed tonight.


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah you could feed him more he seems very hungry lol. 

Do you know who the original breeder was Sy? He looks like a ttbetta to me.


----------



## Syriiven

I honestly dont know, didnt rlly wanna push Hung for details


----------



## logisticsguy

He is gorgeous. Hung at least fixed the problem and sent a nice one. Im planning on camping at Glacier park in Montana in a month or so and would love to stop in for a visit drop off plants, take some pics steal a fish ect.


----------



## Syriiven

Just need a date =) Not sure about stealing fish =P But I'll feed you and show off my collection


----------



## logisticsguy

Cool. I promise not to steal a fish. The date is still up in the air thanks to AHS ridiculous wait times but I will let you know.


----------



## Syriiven

Cools =D


----------



## Syriiven

*Went All Out*


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is gorgeous! Love his colours!
The tunnel thing is very neat! Your tanks all look fabulous! Mine on the other hand hehehe...


----------



## Syriiven

Its my artist attribute - the muse taking up space in my brain insists on pretty and colorful things xP Now if only she'd pay rent in form of art skill on demand....


----------



## MattsBettas

Your shelves:

What did you use to build them? 
What are the dimensions? 
How many tanks would it hold, filled?
Can you post the pic of them again?


----------



## Syriiven

Dimensions of 10g shelf (left)

45"L X 40.5"H X 11"W

Can hold 6 10gallons total

Dimensions of 5G shelf (right) 

35"L X 40.5"H X 11"W

Can hold 6 5G total

I'm not sure what size boards Nana cut them from, but atleast 11" wide and 1.5" thick. 

before you make these though...be sure you have the space, and the proper outlets. Don't piggy back powerbars, all of my tanks, heaters, lights, pumps are hooked into 2 huge home theater powerbars that have 12 outlets each. PIggybacking powerbars is a serious fire hazard. So I just bought two of the biggest I could find, and plugged them into the wall, then everything for the tanks into the power bars. You may want to consider labelling cords (it's insane). Also, keeping the cords and outlets dry is a must (I set towels down when I do changes). My shelves sit on the floor itself, but it'd be easy enough to make them have an inch or two of space, simply by adding 2" to the height and then screwing the bottom board in so it's not flat on the floor.

Also, I've calculated that even if I had a full 12 tanks + lights, heaters, pumps, w/e...the wattage of the outlet can take it, so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Syriiven

Also, also, this is the most up to date setup; 



I've found that tanks on the bottom most shelf are difficult to syphon water out of, due to gravity. So for a while I was scooping water out of Styxx's tank. He got moved up to hangour with FishBeastie. 

I'm considering moving Ghibli back to his own shelf, and splitting a 20g among Slyph, Toothless and Kalec on the far right shelf, and put Manaphy and Chibisaur where Ghibli is so that I'm not scooping, the use lower shelves for extra decor, supplies, so on.

Simi will go into toothless' cleaned out 2.5 and will hangout with me ont he desk till she's ready to try sorority life. If it doesnt workout I can upgrade her to a 3g and just keep her next to me.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I would love to make one of those shelves. I have been looking for tables and such that would hold a lot of weight but don't cost too much. My biggest concern is always the weight of the tanks. They obviously aren't light, lol.

I do have our old microwave stand that can hold my ten gallon, a speaker box that holds my 4 gallon and my dresser that holds one of my 5 gallons (but I think it's a little heavy for it, it kind of bows in). Two of my tanks are on my desk but the desk is huge and I'm not sure I want to move it when I move, lol. I guess I only really need something that will hold my two five gallons but I'd love to get another tank or two or three, haha.

I guess I'll worry about that when I actually find an apartment.


----------



## Syriiven

The only 'surface' I worry about right now is the kitchen table. It's some crappy IKEA table from like.....when...I was like....25-18=....7! It's seven years old, and has been taken apart, bolted back together....and it's holding the 29g >.< So far so good! Even though I have to stand on the table to do water changes..........................


----------



## MattsBettas

That would be would be perfect for my room- I have a space against one wall that those would fit very nicely on, and I could draw on six outlets. And that would get me organized instead of having a gajillion tanks haphazardly placed all over my room. Lol.

Time to check if my grampa is up for a project XD.


----------



## Syriiven

Glad I could help ^^


----------



## MattsBettas

It would be a lot better then the tank on a tv stand, my night table, my dresser, my brothers room, and then the assorted tanks on my crappy looking but functional fold out table! Ugh I really need to get organized.


----------



## Syriiven

Its hard when you dont have your own space.


----------



## MattsBettas

Meh, I have my room so I make it work. I'm good at making things work... But I like organization. I'm pretty sure I have ocd, and I'm not just saying that lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Lots of people have mild cases of OCD, there's several symptoms required to be clinically diagnosed though. I'm mildly OCD too. It comes and goes, sometimes its mess, but most often it'll be sizes (like stacking coins largest to smallest) or colors. I have my own color order I put my pencils in that I've been told a bajillion times isnt the right way =P


----------



## MattsBettas

I can totally relate... It's never interrupted my life but it does make me do things like you mentioned, and things like not letting any food on the same plate touch each other or only stepping on certain tiles (on certain days). I'm sure that for you, as an artist, it can be frustrating and helpful. It's weird but oh well, there are advantages and disadvantages but its not like its major or life altering (which it can be in serious cases).


----------



## Syriiven

I get hyper-focused and my eye for detail is the one that pops up the most. Certain details will bother me for no reasons; it can be a folded corner of a paper, or a SINGLE hair or fuzz on someone's shoulder. Or I'll be talking to Curtis and my eyes will glance over and spot a SINGLE hair that's defying gravity, and I'll try to ignore it, but it just doesnt go away! but then my hair's crazy and it doesnt bother me ever >.< And like on a lot of my drawings, the lines aren't clean. They're still technically sketches I've colored, but you'll see me take an extraordinairy interest in getting the right colorations, patterns, hues, so on and so forth. 

Mom knew me best about it though - I'd be working on a piece of art and she'd kind of backseat drive xP and point to something and say 'You're not going to like that later." Or I wont let her see it til it's done, and she'll pick out every single little detail that bugs me about that piece. And everytime I look at it from then on, I am simply bothered. But not to the extent I'll re-do it. 

I'm of the mind that the rough copy is the real copy. it's the most raw version, but it's also the most honest. And that goes for my poems, stories, art, anything I create. I make one copy.


----------



## Syriiven

*New 20g Split*

Finally got around to moving Slyph, Toothless and Kalec into their new 20g.


----------



## logisticsguy

That looks great Syriiven. Your fishies are going to love it!


----------



## Syriiven

So far they are. Slyph had a few minutes of shock and hid in his java fern, but he's out exploring now. I opted for some safer plastic plants (as they're the only ones talls enough and found in bulk here) to give a lot more coverage and depth than their old silk plants would've given.


----------



## Syriiven

*Simi's Home Awaits*

And Simi's tank is all made up and on my desk. Now I'll have to find a place for my mess xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Simi says she LOVES her new tank! Looks great!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! She gets to eb my little princess until she's bigger ^^ Or I may just keep her on my desk, she's so cute!


----------



## MattsBettas

Tanks look great, sy! Love the 20g, and how you did different gravel in the middle section... Contrasts nicely.

About how long did the shelves take to make?


----------



## Syriiven

Uh...maybe an hour or so? We just used a ratchet to get the bolts in. 

And I just bought 2kg gravel bags and decided some variation would be nice. I think the lighter gravel makes the tank brighter too, making the darker fish stand out more and a tad easier to find =P


----------



## Syriiven

*Actual Entry xP*

So...it's been a while since I actually made an entry here. 

All my fish are fine, they survived a few days without me very well, even though they all thought they were starving. 

Ghibli's good too. 

And I'm pretty okay, enjoying a week off work. 

Unfortunately, I feel like my muse is in a dream state; like she's standing before a desert and knows she has to cross it to find the oasis she needs to create. Yea. I 'want' to do betta art, and work on some actual marine life, like some sea turtles, humpback whales, weedy sea dragons.......I also want to write more. Though my self esteem as a fictional writer has been in the dumps for years, thanks to lack of audience and seriously messed up people I keep bringing into my life =S

I have all this origami paper, all these beads, I try to promote the cause...but I don't feel that excitement any more. I feel bummed out by people. 

A good example is, I just got a report via Sea Shepherd on FB that a Sea Turtle Conservationist was murdered by poachers down in Costa Rica. because they want to steal turtle eggs and sell them on the black market. And then the next thing in my feed is an aquaintance saying 'Got to golf, had a great day!' And I seriously want to punch his face in. I know that he has no idea about the sea turtle thing, but he has been an individual I've approached about adopting a betta fish, or putting money towards conservation. And he's given me the 'life's just so busy and money's too tight' excuse (which of course the next week I see him post about spending $80 on a gold club????).

I'm not saying people should give up what makes them happy to save the world, all I'm saying is if you could've gone another paycheck without a new golfclub...maybe you should've.

And then on here.......this community is sometimes great...people honestly wanting to help others, teach newcomers to the hobby, share their wonderful stories and inspirations.....and then at other times, I find just as much selfishness, greed, ignorance, misplaced hate and bitterness....

I mean, I'm all for brutal honesty. Raw sincerity is the way to go, because then there are no misunderstandings between those who perceive the world on that level...unfortunately people's feelings do get hurt because they get upset and it's just a mess. So even here, it's not advisable to be completely honest with people. 

And this place stresses people out! They start getting told they need to do this, this, this, this, and need to have to have these such and such meds, and so on, and so on...I'll honestly say, when I first came here, I was a mess. Stressing out over ONE betta fish with finbiting tendencies. That was it, nothing terrible, but then I discovered all this new info and I lost sleep for weeks because of anxiety. And that's because of the phrasing people use on here. It didn't even have to be a thread I posted or a response to one of my posts, I would skim into the wee morning hours and see some seriously obnoxious, rude, and heartless replies to other people's problems. 

I'm glad I took a step back after a while, and gave the forum the finger and calmed the freak down because it was making me incredibly ill for a while. And you know what? My fish was fine. I was freaking out about nothing. Despite how seriously some members told me to do things, it's one of the most common and easiest issues in the book. 

Since I've dealt with rougher stuff, but even if I did have the correct meds, there's no garuntee my fish would've done any better. Unfortunately, a friend's current issues is proof of that. All the 'miracle' drugs in the world may not save your fish, and that's just a simple fact in this hobby. Death comes and death goes away. And I'm not saying we shouldn't strive to do our best to help them, we totally should. Just to keep in mind that we're not some god with any control over it, we're simply humans. 

Anyways...basically it's like this; I used to come on here and be in awe of this place; people's AB fish, how accomplished breeders were, how much other members knew...I was dazzled for a time. And then I started seeing the politics. The dirty drama. The plain fact that even though some of these people love bettas, they're still miserable people. Members treat each other like crap sometimes, members can't respect each other's opinions or walk away, no, they HAVE to get their two cents in there and bitch. There are some issues that are left alone for too long, and other people who can't read, and sooo many members on here just assume everything when they post. 

And the fact is, this forum is part of the Internet. You DONT know the truth of the person behind the Username. Unless you've met them in person, you don't have any clue how much of what someone says online is true, and what isn't. Yet people have gotten ridiculously upset over the truths and falses of some members, and then act all offended when it's one way or another. 

I'm tired of it. I'm tired of coming to a place where I don't smile any more. I appreciate the friends I've made, and I am grateful for the help I have received..I'm happy I got to truly help others, because that fortified confidence in myself as a caretaker of these fish. But enough is enough. This place throws me back into my dull-drums, and just reminds me of why I don't like people, and should just stay away from large groups of them. 

Anyways.....in a few weeks, don't be surprised if I just stop replying on here. I'm happy to share my email and facebook with people if they want it (warning, I have much more brutal opinions on FB and in private messages). 

It's been a pleasure, and I wish you all well.


----------



## MattsBettas

Your post made me smile. I totally understand what you are saying (and agree with it). I admit, I have been rude in a couple posts... Short temper here XP. But I have been more careful lately., and try to provide help if I can. I know how stressful this forum can be. Dramatic, too. 

Sy, don't doubt that you are a good fishkeeper, ever! I have seen how you keep your fish, and it is amazing... If I was I betta I would be extremely happy to have you as an owner. Your fish are spoilt and happy.

If this forum makes you unhappy, do what's best for you. If that means leaving, as much as I would hate that, so be it. Thank you for all of your help (I'm currently drafting shelves, thanks to you). I hope I still have some way of contacting you though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I understand. I personally don't think anyone who cares is a bad fish keeper... New members who come for advice with their bettas in small unheated bowls... They aren't bad fish keepers, not if they are concerned and willing to do what's in their means to help their fish. I recommend having a lot of extra stuff on hand (like I have vitachem, NLS, back up meds that are hard to find in store) but trying to keep an open mind that not everyone here is a high schooler like me with a job and no bills to pay. Vitachem and back up meds and the very best quality food aren't even a necessity... But I mention it to people because some are appreciative of the advice and actually want to upgrade and give their fish what they can. I've also noticed that some parts of the forum are more... Friendly... Than others. And I've developed a deep love for te mods who weed out those very obnoxious members who pick fights with everyone and scare off new members and senior ones alike. But I can't expect more from a forum than what I expect in real life. I deal with "those people" everywhere. Everyone does. I can say that I have met some of THE NICEST, most unique people here.

I also want to say that I developed a love for those stubborn little tail biters because of Phy... His personality, just seemed to SHINE, even though I was only reading stories. The fact that they seem to say "nope, I need a haircut" just seems to make them that much more unique, and the more I read about them, the more I feel inclined to tell people to just relax and keep the water clean. It's not really hurting the fish, and the owners have unnecessary heart attacks.

You're not the first or last one to make the decision to leave or be less active on the forum for the same reasons and I totally respect that. Everyone's got busy schedules, other things to worry about, and don't need extra stressors.

I just want you to know that you, this journal, Phy, Demi... All those things that you've shared and learned from, I have, too. And they will stick with me.

Also I love the name Phy and I think I developed a strangly personal relationship with him (considering the fact that I didn't know him except through your posts) and if I ever find a cobalt VT I think I might have to name him after Phy is his honor, and who knows, maybe he will be a tailbiter, too 

So just remember... Whatever you decide to do... You've touched other people on this forum, too, in more ways than one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I say leave, this forum was great I while ago but now it is filled with a lot of rude intolerant members who don't care about how they might affect anyone, I think they have forgotten there is a person behind the username.
I would leave too if I had a different way of communicating with some of the friends I have made. 
You are a great person and should NOT be put down by other people's ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ayala, I +1 your entire reply.


----------



## Fenghuang

I personally see a lot of good in people here... I don't know. Maybe I just always expect the bad and the few gems surprise me. But that is besides the point.

Syr, I cannot say I know you all that well; aside from a few sparse posts, we never really talked. But what I have seen of you, I liked. You come across as a very genuine person. You are also infinitively talented and have raised the standards of what I aspire to achieve in myself as an artist. I am thankful to have gotten a chance to interact with you.

The others are right. Please do not stay if you feel unhappy here. A person only gets so much time, so don't waste it in a place that brings you down. I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

And to Matt - I haven't personally seen any posts of yours with an extremely short temper... Spirited, opinionated.. Yes. None I found offensive. Some might, though. It can be hard to sound civil in text format. Really. You can't point out sarcasm or blunt rudeness and differentiate it with how the person REALLY meant to come off as when you're typing paragraphs to each other rather than talking face to face, or at least over the phone or something. But I agree there are members who are just... Not even trying to be the least bit civil, or understanding. And with so much diversity it can be very hard for someone to even comprehend what others are going through... There are young members who don't know what it's like to be an adult in the "real world", older members who don't remember much of what it was like to be a kid because so much time has passed, people from all over countries in every country, those who don't speak English as their first language... Miscommunications and misunderstandings are obviously going to happen. It's my favorite thing about the Internet. I can't walk outside my house and meet someone who lives in Canada and someone who lives in the UK. Diversity is an amazing thing, an amazing experience, one of the most powerful things to learn from IMO. And the usernames... They can protect you in ways, if you want them to. I have met someone on here who was 12, someone in their 50s... You best believe that if I met that 12 year old in person I would probably not take him so seriously (he was smart, very good grammar and people skills... Wouldn't have ever in my life guessed he was 12). And that person in their 50s... Well in real life, I probably never even would have talked to him. Age is not the barrier we make it to be, really. It's perception. I love the Internet, for that.

But by all means, I would never tell someone that they can't/shouldn't/will regret making the decision to leave the forum. It's a personal choice, a right that can't be taken from you. I will probably be around still if you come back/check up once in a while. I'm not as active as I once was but I enjoy reading about others fish and sharing my own as well as helping out members, particularly in the diseases/emergencies subforum. But that could change once I get my own place and start college.

Things change, people change, some of my very best friends here have come and gone. It doesn't exactly feel the same as it once did, but... Idk. I take it as it is. I will still always come here if I need advice and willingly help those who need it, read up on other members new fish and tanks and whatever. It relaxes me. If you want to leave, by all means... I just want you to know that you, and you fish, have all touched me, however insignificant it is to the bigger picture.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow, I was not expecting such a warm goodbye, lol. Thank you, all of you. 

Ayala, gosh, I will be touched if you name a cobalt VT after Phy xP My pain in the butt! I miss him dearly, and he's the reason I met you, and a bunch of other wonderful people. Btw, very jealous of your photos, I sometimes wonder if I just dont have the patience, the wrong camera, or am just that much of a nub >.< 

Matt, I'm glad I've been able to help - and I totally understand your 'spirited - as Ayala calls them - posts. =) A person should be able to be honest, and some people are simply more emotional in communication than others. That's what makes us wonderful people, because of our differences, not how we're all mellow, bland, and normal =P

Feng - I am still oh so jealous of your fish, and your own skill! I am glad you've found me a pleasant person to deal with xD As I know a good few handfuls who think I'm srsly b****y. By all means, add me on Deviant Art if you havent' already!

BB123 - You're honest, and that makes you beautiful. I'm glad you understand my reasons for leaving. 

And I mean it, I will share Facebook, Skype, email address...those are the main ways to keep in contact with me. And hey, even Deviant Art. I don't actively post journals on it, but it's where ALL of my art, photography and writing goes and every half a year I generally update the journal xD

You've all been great to me, and I imagine every once in a while I might update this with my enormous betta family xP


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience on the forum. Yes, people need to quit trying to ram unwanted advice down other peoples throats and sometimes it's not really the advice that's being given, it's the way it's worded. It's horrible to hear of members being so stressed out because of the way advice was given to them. This forum is meant to be a place where people can come and relax and talk about their fish, not be so stressed out by rude people that they don't want to come back. Those of you who may be thinking of leaving I ask you to please reconsider. If you have problems with certain members there is always the report button or the members discuss with mods area that is confidential or you can contact one of us directly and we can help.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I won't say don't leave if you want to. Ill be sad to see you go but I do think I found you on FB tagged in a picture of Skye's plush. If I add you, you'll probably recognize the name  (so don't be freaked out if I do, I'm not stalking you, lol. Plus my FB is littered in fish pictures. Unmistakable! )


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, I wont mind Ayala. 

It's okay DQ, I know this forum has a lot to offer a hobbiest in terms of friends and advise. There's just been a few too many incidents lately and I've just been pushed beyond that limit. A friend of mine brought her concerns up, and immediately was attacked for it. It was dealt with, but really...that sort of person isnt as rare as it should be here, is all. 

If I come across people needing advise beyond what I can give I refer them here though, and let them decide for themselves if they want to take advice and make a small home here or not. It's not like I'm leaving and bad mouthing the place, cuz it's one of the few safer refuges. I just know my limit and am doing what's best for me. =)


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, you can always step back from it for awhile if you need to but I'd hate to see you leave and never come back.


----------



## Syriiven

I really can't say for sure. I imagine I'd pop in and haunt the place from time to time, but who knows really. Only time will tell.


----------



## indjo

Sy; I can't say I know you nor have interacted with you, since I'm mainly in the breeding section. But the way people have expressed their thoughts about you, I wish I have. You sound like a great person.

If I had seen this a month ago, I might have asked you to ignore those insensitive people and stay. But with the events I experienced here and in real life, I realize now that this would be selfish of me - not considering your personal needs. So, as much as I would like you to stay, I will advise you to do what you need to do. 

Perhaps step back for now and occasionally read up on what ever interest you. Then, one day, when you feel a change of atmosphere, acceptable to your personal needs, you can become active once more. You'll always be welcome here.

Though we try to make this site a fun family friendly site, nevertheless we also attract less sensitive and actual trouble makers. We try to stop them before they do too much harm to others. But, believe me, that is easier said than done. Other than the fact that we can't be everywhere all the time, we do not want to go over board on censorship because between free opinion, discussion and debate is actually a very thin line - which is often difficult to identify. We can only act immediately if there were a report. 

We appreciate your referring this site to your friends. That will certainly keep the site, which I've grown to love, "alive". I hope we can always provide help when needed - both fish related or personal.


----------



## SeaHorse

Syriiven... I too am shocked at times how members seem to "choose" to interact with other members and forget there is a "human" behind that Username. As a Canadian, we are very polite and friendly by nature and reputation... I share your feelings last week about the way several members turned on each other. Last week's interactions were quite shocking to say the least. Rest assured Infractions were handed out and posts were removed. It will no longer be tolerated. 
Your journal thread came up in the Mod area as there were concerns about you leaving. As you can see several Mods have replied now, myself included. In my usual Mod habit I don't weigh in on a thread's issues until I start at the beginning and read the thread in full to make sure I haven't missed an opinion, snark or something that might have started the "fallout" so to speak. Thank you for the lovely 19 page journal about your Bettas. I'm sorry for the shipping mishaps. 
CP scares me to death...lol how far was he/they shipped? :shock: Your new boy is gorgeous... (I even watched the video). I want one like that!! I have a 10g fully cycled and planted...empty... the LFS only had 8 plain basic blue ones, all the same, but I'm afraid to order one and ship it. 

I hope at some point you DO come back and post in your journal again... promise?!! Maybe lurk in the background for awhile! 
You know it is impossible to stay away... :lol:


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, I was wondering why I was suddenly getting moderator attention, haha. And it's wonderful to see how much you guys care about keeping people. I may lurk, though I may unsubscribe from threads or atleast unhok my email for a time so I can actually walk away without being pulled back. 

Thank you for the kind comments, Jakie, and for taking the time to read this journal. The DOA and FishBeastie were both shipped from Toronto to Southern Alberta. Hung and I discussed it at length and felt that for the more Western provinces he should use bigger bags for shipping fish. I may even attempt for an AB sorority in a few months, and if that happen,s well, we all know how much we love showing off our beauties. 

Though since you and Hung (our transhipper) are really close, you're will most likely arrive perfectly fine. CatW0man is also Canadian and lives near Hung and gets a lot of bettas perfectly fine. So I'd say go ahead and order =)

I will be lingering until I've completed the prizes for SkyeWillow's and my contest. It's been my vacation week so I've been busy, but within the next week the prizes I need to do ought to be done. After that is when I'll prlly unplug my email and give myself the break.


----------



## Skyewillow

I know how you feel, and now we're having the issue of people doing something against the care information that's been pounded into us, and we can't say anything for fear of starting another knock down, drag out fight. Or the people that ask for advice and just do what they want anyways. Makes you want to just shake your head and walk away.

You're one of the most compassionate fishkeepers I know, I love seeing your pictures, and hearing about your fish (hence is why the fact that we're FB friends is pretty darn awesome!). You've also been an awesome moral supporter when fishkeeping has weighed me down.

take your time to find your muse, I'm sure the winners will understand, and if by some chance, they don't (which I'm sure they do anyways), you have my support, I know sometimes the creativity just... dries up for a bit. blech.

-big hugs-

so yea, you're an awesome fishmomma, and an awesome friend, an amazing artist, and you throw yourself wholeheartedly into the things you feel passionate about, take your time for you; You're important.


----------



## Syriiven

-big smiles and hugs- Thanks Skye! I don't like making them wait >.< But I just don't want to rush it and give them poor quality art. My muse srsly has no concept of working on demand tho u.u

You'll definitely be privy to all the fish pictures and stories, since they hit you first anyways before I post xD And I can't help fish pic spam on FB every once in a while when my little family is just being squeedorable and full of sass. 

Thanks so much for being my friend on here, and going so far as to befriend me on FB. You've been an amazing support for me when I just don't know what to do with certain trouble fish, and understand when I srsly can't produce art xP. You've also become a much closer friend beyond the hobby, and I'm ever so glad we met =)


----------



## Skyewillow

I hate making people wait too, but I know that sometimes the motivation, and inspiration just isn't there, and like you, I'd rather send out my best. So I would definitely be on your side there. lol

It has been awesome to have a friend who understands things the way I see them, especially our talk about my Popeye. Those are things I can't even say to family, but your support of my thoughts was much needed and a huge relief!

Even though you're leaving, I'm glad that the time you were here, overlapped with mine so that we could become friends! That's what forums like this are about! Hopefully, it'll get back to that peaceful place that you used to enjoy, and you'll be able to come back and enjoy it again. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven

I hope so, I really do like not being the only crazy fish person in my social group (excluding you of course, crazy lady). And it's a good place to show off stories and pictures when there's only so many people on my FB who want to hear about them or enjoy seeing them so often =P


----------



## ao

Do take a break it's stressing you out. Real life is infinitely more important than this virtual one. 
Unfortunately it is really hard to convey the right messages through text...
I always try to type in a way that sounds neutral or make the information I give out seem like my own opinion or experience rather than being absolute. 
Additionally, when reading what others write, I often reread and see if I can interpret it another way if it seems offensive... it helps ^_^


----------



## Destinystar

Hi Syriiven I just want to say I hope after a break and your vacation you will come back whenever you get the chance. I looked though your journal this morning and love all the pictures you have posted of your room, fish and fish tanks, its very beautiful and impressive all you have done to provide your fish such a great place to live. I also just adore all your art work ! Please let me know if there is ever anything I can help you with, this forum is very lucky to have you as a member, thanks for sharing a part of your life with us :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you both =) I'm pretty sure I won't make waves when /if I return, but chances are when I do it'll be with new art and more pic spam, so I'll be hard to miss xD


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree with Perseusmom and I look forward to more pics.


----------



## Syriiven

*Slight Update:*

Despite being extremely lax on water changes for the last two weeks, everyone's been changed over the last two days, cept for Acheron and the sorority which will get changed tonight while I work on dinner. This weekend coming up I'm picking up some more omega one betta buffet and algae waffers and prlly another hay house or two for Ghibli since he consistently eats himself out of his house xP. 

Also tonight I'm prepping the IAL for the contest winners - those will be sent out on Friday. I'll also be working on the art for the 1st place winners xP, that way my schedule's clear again for actual paid commissions (which I may have one again, finally).

Otherwise, my world's pretty okay over here.


----------



## Syriiven

*Not Quite Dead Yet*



This is Anora, a tiny female steel vt? Yea, picked her up with some supplies today


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! She's cute. Fish at find you as an owner are very lucky.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Matt ^^ 

=O All the betta at PetSmart today were scrawny tho, I was a bit concerned, and they all had yuckies in their water. This little gal's about an inch and some, no bigger than Slyph was when I got him back in December. And he hasn't grown terribly much >.< There was on girl even smaller, but this cutie kinda pulled at me. She's very shy right now in her 3g, but she ate and is definitely a steel blue =) And she's had vertical stripes all day xD


----------



## dramaqueen

My kindle won't let me see the pics  but hour new girl sounds cute.


----------



## Syriiven

She is =) Super shy but she's been exploring and nipping everything


----------



## logisticsguy

I love her steel blue color she is a beauty.


----------



## Syriiven

She really is, and her fins are that light steel than her body. And anytime I'm near she has those beautiful vertical stripes. Which means I may not add her to the sorority, but she's too small right now anyways. 

Just couldnt believe how scrawny all the betta were, but all the females except one were definitely either very young or malnourished. I meant to get some ADFs too, but they werent selling fish because the tanks all had ick apparently...wouldnt even sell me some frogs even tho I explained I qt new stock each time =P

Sad tosay their ivory mystery snails all looked pretty well dead.

But all the other fish were beautiful. I still want one if those Pictus Catfish, I think they're just do beautiful. Unfortunately I dont have a tank thry can co-habitate in >.<


----------



## Syriiven

*Just Some Pic Spam*

Styxx









Anora




Eranikus



FishBeastie





Ghibli


----------



## Syriiven

So I got home for lunch a little bit ago and found Toothless having jumped over his divider into Kalec's side of the tank, and Kalec beat the crap out of him u.u; Managed to catch him, but seriously, Kale's always been the most aggressive and isn't shy to show it to his neighours, why on earth would Toothless jump into his side? -_-;


----------



## MattsBettas

That happened to Jackson and Xanthus, both of whom are now dead (unrelated), when I was at school. I Kept the water extremely clean, added ial, and they began to heal up. Jackson was never the same though.


----------



## Syriiven

Actally right when i was on my way out the door i spied him on Kale's side again. Separated them again and hope Toothless isnt dead when I get home if he does it again cuz i'm not home till late.


----------



## Syriiven

*Voljin Update: Sick or Not? =S*

Okay, so I've been dealing with this problem with Voljin for quite some time. When Voljin and Toothless were sharing tanks, they got into a few fights (jumped divider) and a bit of finrot ensued. They got separated into their own 5gallons, and have done better. Since then, Toothless joined Slyph and Kalec in the 20 (jumped the divider and once again picked a fight he lost...Kalec kicked the crap out of him, then he did it again an hour after I saved him. But he's been good since.) Anyways, Voljin and I have been having issues lately. 

Maybe a month or more ago, he lost pigment in some patches on his scales on his body. At the time, it didn't look like scale damage, but he wasn't eating. I treated conservatively (dont live near a city with access to any high end meds). Salts, General Cure, IAL, clean, warm water. 

So after two weeks of treatment, he started eating again, and the patches turned dark again. 

Then they came back two weeks ago, and started to grow despite me repeating the treatment I thought had 'worked'. Only this time he's eating fine, eager for attention, flare's at Tatsu in the tank next door. 

So now I'm wondering if it's a marble gene that jumped generations (as far as I know none of Sena's other fish from Aries spawn have marbled). 

Here are the pics - and yes, I know the coloration is alarming. But I've looked him over for parasites, fuzziness, anything. It's just a loss or change of pigment. As far as I can tell, anyways, but that's why I'm posting this here...in case anyone else has some ideas. 

And please don't mind the 'forlorn' appearance, he's vibrant in his tank, he just does not appreciate the .5 qt I use to better look at my fish. 







And yes his lips are white, but as far as I can tell it's only a loss of pigment, they look normal superup close, jut I havent mastered my camera to that lvl yet.


----------



## Syriiven

This was Voljin a month or two after I got them way back int he beginning of the year. So younger, but that was his proper coloring.


----------



## Fenghuang

I have seen bettas on Aquabid with similar colours to him. Aside from the obvious proof that he got his fishy butt beaten in his tattered fins, he looks healthy. Enormous change in colour, but hey, that's marbles for ya. In fact, the pictures popped up first and I was like, "Holy s***! That is one awesome fish."


----------



## Syriiven

Well I'm glad others still find him attractive. And he is doing really well in his own tank now with a neighbouring tank's fish. 

And the markings didnt even come back in the same places (like the back of his dorsal instead of the front). So.......just a scary change from a fish that wasn't supposed to have the gene, is all. As far as I know, any ways.


----------



## Syriiven

*Happy News*

I'm getting MAnaphy, Simi and Chibisaur this week, so am prepping things for them. 

Manaphy will be sharing the 10g with Acheron due to lack of heaters, but I think they'll be okay. If not, I'll upgrade them then (even making room on the betta shelf just in case). 

Chibisaur will have his own 5g, and Simi will be going into the sorority with Anora. 

IN prep I've tied some more plants upside down to some dividers, and strung them across the tank so there's mroe coverage in the high zone (which there hasn't been cuz all my floaty weed melted on me )

PIcs are of Manaphy (blue hm), and Simi (the ct girl, not the red boy)


----------



## Syriiven

Just because I dont get many shots of my fish sleeping, I managed one of Acheron who is still snuggly floating in his wisteria =)



Midnight seeps after late nights bubbles <3


----------



## Syriiven

*New Arrivals from BB123*

They all arrived perfectly safe and healthy!

First up is Chibisaur who is absolutely adorable!!







And Chibisaur's tank, made special for him




And now Manaphy, who's just os impressive!




And Simi, only one pic, I didnt want to bother her too much. 


And an update of Anora, now in the sorority


----------



## Skyewillow

Yay!! Cuteness everywhere!!!

Anora doesn't look so stressed anymore!


----------



## Syriiven

Nopers, she striped up right away but no one's picking on her =)


----------



## logisticsguy

Terrific! they look great. Manaphy OO nice. Glad they arrived safely.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks CJ =)


----------



## logisticsguy

We had 3 Giant girls arrive today. Hung sent them and 1 DOA, 1 gasping and rough hope she makes it, 1 perfectly healthy. Argg I have crap luck with shipping. Now Im emailing Hung to see what to do. Even in mid summer. Looked like the tiniest amount of water possible in the bag.


----------



## Syriiven

All my bags had leaked, but BB123 double bagged them to keep ti from soaking the package =O They prlly had 2/3 - 1/5 the water they started with. 

Sorry your girls arrived in truoble, hope the survivers will be alright D=


----------



## logisticsguy

Way to go bb123 shipping in double bags. Your tanks look beautiful btw


----------



## Syriiven

Thankies =D I keep thinkign about re-arranging some, they've been the same for a few months, but my fish don't seem to mind.


----------



## Syriiven

*Going to petSmart this Saturday...*

Going to get Ghibli somemore food and puzzle housing, but of course I'm gonna browse the bettas. 

I've decided I'll only pick one up if it's one of these specifically;

blue/yellow punker ct 
adorable ct female (they never have ct females, just vt)

a blue/yellow bi-color (like true blue, true yellow)

EE (so long as its non-generic)

double tail male/female

These are the rarer appearances at the Lethbridge petsmart, and today was their new shipment. So we'll see what's there. 

Though, of course, if anyone gets their hands on a dt or dt/ee, please let me know. Be happy to pay for fish and fast shipping. Preferably from Alberta tho.


----------



## Syriiven

*New Fish and his New Tank*

So everyone here might remmeber Seiya I, the teal marble I had that died right after Amaterasu several months ago. >>

Well just last night I was looking at old pictures and told Curtis 'I miss Seiya'

then today at PetSmart was making a very tough decision on ONE fish (I had choice of a pale green bi-color, orange dalmation with BEAUTIFUL fins, two silver dragonscales and this guy) and I saw this blue HM and my brain immediately said 'Seiya'. Named him, like it usually happens with me. 

It wasn't until we were on our way home I realized I had already had a fish named Seiya (despite last night) So....SkyeWillow and I have determined this is Seiya II, reincarnated.


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## logisticsguy

This is our friend Yitka with her bird Zoe. Zoe is super cool and talks like crazy. Notice Binky overhead (thanks Skyewillow) and your beautiful print of Superman in background. Anyways we were thinking maybe you could do a print of Zoe and we could surprise Yitka with a gift maybe.


----------



## Syriiven

Sure, that's doable. Pm me and we shall talk more business


----------



## Skyewillow

logisticsguy said:


> This is our friend Yitka with her bird Zoe. Zoe is super cool and talks like crazy. Notice Binky overhead (thanks Skyewillow) and your beautiful print of Superman in background. Anyways we were thinking maybe you could do a print of Zoe and we could surprise Yitka with a gift maybe.


Yitka has a very fabulous hat! lol

-waves at Binky plush!!!-


----------



## Syriiven




----------



## MattsBettas

Love him! And glad all the fish from Shae got to you safely.


----------



## Syriiven

Mhm! Everyone's spoiled and comfy xD She double bagged them which was awsm =3


----------



## Syriiven

So, slight update::

Catching up on some orders;

- got the lineart for CJ's commission down, though I"m running into issues with my tablet which is old and a bit beat up. Thik Imma tell everyone that all I want for Xmas is money so I can buy my cintiq tablet. 

- just now finishing an order of 50 penny-sized origami lotuses. 

- and then will attempt finishing my nana's mobile of 49 angel fish.


----------



## Syriiven

*So, about Walmart....*

I work there. 

There, it's out in the open again, bring on the flames and animal1st rageers. Bring it, whatever. 

One of the reasons I took a break from this site is due to a serious amount of RAGE when it comes to PetStores (PetSmart, PetLand, Walmart, BIg Al's whatever, etc)

And I see people just hating PetSmart, Walmart, so on and so forth, yadda yadda...

And I kind of want to smack you for it. Because you say 'I"ll never buy from ____ again! I'm not going to help them get money!'

Only you forget, that your passive aggressive strategy won't matter a bit because animal rights protesters are a minority (especially Walmart customers). 

I'm not saying, give up, or dont take offense, or dont get mad...what I'm saying is your going about a solution for the problem the wrong way. And saying 'All Walmart employees' or 'all Walmarts' is kind of hurtful to those of us who kind of need our job at the establishment. 

Now, my Walmart doesnt have a live fish area, and if it did I would jump through hoops to get the job. Because I know I'd be good at it. It would be short-lived because I wouldn't be able to let a customer walk out fo the store with something smaller than a 5gallon tank for their retarded and uneducated fish ideas, but I'd try. 

But it's time people remembered that no, not everyone is as passionate as us about our fish friends, or other animals. Some people have a family of a bajillion kids to feed, or a drinking problem, or debt to pay off, a car to fix, a wife dying of cancer, being evicted if they can't come up with rent money....

These people have LIVES and the millions of shoppers at Walmart are NOT going to stop living their lives long enough to give a rats ass unless you approach them in a different way. 

being civil and polite is a start. petitions is another, so long as the petition outlines facts, and not feelings. People don't care about how much YOU'VE cried over the animal, so what makes you think they care if it's been crying at all? Diplomacy is key, the right tone, the right words, the right facts that won't turn them off,but will instead make them listen and rationalize to themselves how right or wrong animal treatment is. 

It sucks, I know, you can't just PUNCH the facts and LOVING AND CARING into their faces, but you're going to have to deal with it. 

Spreading knowledge would be far more effective than throwing a fit. Sure, it's probably worked fro people before, but wouldnt be better if the facts were common knowledge beyond the fish community? Instead of pissing off employees and managers, you could be helping them understand. If you care enough to boycott, why not go to the top with a petition and one thousand signatures? 

-sigh-

I'm just royally tired of being angry all the time. There's a whole lot of the world beyond humans I'd love to save, but unfortunately I'm one person, and getting pissed about it every time I see a picture of a dead whale, finned shark, clubbed seal isn't helping those animals at all. It's just making me sick - as in unhealthy, lack of sleep, migraines, surliness that makes my already retarded social abilities abysmal. 

So now everyday on FB I share a picture of a wild animal, and simple facts about that animal. Spreading knowledge in whatever small way I can. I raise money for Betta Rescue and for Ocean Conservation. And I try not to bum people out when I bring up the cold hard facts that we've already fucked this planet up, and I'm damn glad the planet will live long after we're gone and try this whole evolution thing again. We just sped up the schedule, and as much as I'd love to see what comes next, I'm also exceedingly glad that we're a blip in Earth's history. We're a tiny chapter compared to dinosaurs even. We wont be remembered well, and for that I'm glad. And if there is sentience behind the chaos of nature on this planet, I hope it remembers 'humans suck' and not do that again. 

See? I'm bitter. Bitter as all Hell. I still try to do good, but that bitterness isn't going anywhere. I'd rather punch most people than talk to them, I am just that angry deep down inside. I'm waiting for someone to start something all the time. I dont want to be angry all the time, but I am and it might never go away. 

But I'm still trying new ways to deal with the problem, and still get all my facts before jumping on someone's case, AND I've acknowledged that screaming at people doesnt accomplish anything. 

So yea. There it is. My rant about Walmart rants here on BettaFish. 

It's a public forum, people's feelings are going to get hurt, that's the internet. And I accept that. What I dont accept is that people can choose to be better, but instead simply dont try at all.


----------



## SeaHorse

Those are really great points!! I'm glad you got that off your chest! Don't be mad... take deep breathes... let it go. It's not worth your health. The stress is eating at you. 

If you find a thread too "angry" just walk away and find another and don't be drawn in. 
If you think you can add something to someone genuinely needing and wanting help, post. 
Just find a balance that works better for you. And smile!! :-D
JB


----------



## Syriiven

Thats basically what I do and why I posted the rant ehre instead of in my friend's thread.


----------



## logisticsguy

Well I must say that I enjoyed your thoughtful rant. You make many valid points.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks CJ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, you made some very good points. People af Walmart, Petsmart etc need their jobs, too and in some situations might even get in trouble for speaking up or trying to change things at their store. I agree with Jakiebabie. If something really makes you angry just walk away from it. That can be hard to do though, I know. What you just posted was a rant, yes, but it was a good rant.


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm always the first to say that while it upsets me to see their living conditions, I have to stop and consider how long it would take me to find the associate assigned to pets, and generally that person is ACROSS the store working in the rest of the departments that they're assigned to. Both with Meijer, and Walmart. Pet stores have less of an excuse, their focus is pet care, but in a large grocery store, it's not the associate's fault, and ranting, raving, and stomping my feet would just lead them to think I'm a nutjob and blowing me off.

It's the same issue that we find on here, and is the same reason I almost left. People don't care about being compassionate, and they let their emotions run away with them, and they don't slow down long enough to avoid leaving tread marks all over someone else's feelings, or to consider anyone's opinion but their own. We lose the ability to communicate effectively, preferring to pound on our keyboards shouting profanities or being completely demeaning to get our "point" across. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar.

it is NOT the Walmart employee's fault that they're not trained to know what to do with the fish, it's also not their fault that they're most likely being sent all over the store and kept too busy to take a moment to clean the cups, also not their fault that they don't know how much to feed the fish. Most places don't hire people who are knowledgeable, because they make a lot of sales with those kitschy little tanks that hold less water than a bottle of soda. How many of us started in Bettas because of their reputation for being a space-saving species of fish? I know I did.

Go to headquarters, tell them it's wrong, and like Syriiven said: FACTS, not FEELINGS, will get their attention.

Also, thank you for sparing the girls' thread, sometimes I think that the fact that Walmart employees are people who work for a corporation that doesn't even care for its workers is too easily forgotten.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Skye/DQ. And I can confirm, Walmart doesnt 'care' much at all. Despite teh corporations foundings, they're never teh same after tehy gof rom small store to corporate chain. 

+1 to everything you said sweetie


----------



## Syriiven

*Brothers Re-United*

So, taking into consideration the social behaviors of betta fish, we've seen some interesting things in our years as hobbyists. Some of it's what we want to see, some of it is just really hard to explain. 

Here's an example;

Acheron (red/skyblue rosetail) lived in a tank with his sibling, Manaphy (dark/navy rosetail) when they were very, very young (1-2 months old). Back when they had shorter fins and weren't so darn big. 

Now, I bought Acheron when he was 3-4 months, and BB123 bought Manaphy. A month ago I recieved Manaphy and decided the brothers could share a 10g easy. 

Now with the big fins both prefer a calm tank, but I need to keep it aeriated so I have bubblers and a very low filter going onthe loset setting possible, and they dont get pushed around their tanks and can easilly get their food. But as is common witht eh bigger finned boys, they'll find something to nestle against to rest from constant swimming with all that finnage. 

Acheron has never rested on the bottom like this until Manaphy joined him and started using the plants as a slight hide fromt he current.


----------



## Syriiven

*Gerbil Related*

Ghibli got spoiled tonight. Now has an edible gerbil mansion complete with a double dish satellite. He's doing better in life than I am xP


----------



## Syriiven

Fish Related:

Slyph passed, but he lived to be 1.5 yrs old which is pretty good considering the condition I found him in.

So Voljin has moved into Slyph's end of the 20g, and Tatsu has joined Ryuu and Eranikus on the top shelf. 

And Ghibli has his own stand closer to my desk now.

Everyone else is doing really well =)


----------



## Syriiven

*Work In Progress*


----------



## MattsBettas

Looks great! 

One of CJ's fish, I assume?


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, a memorial commission for poor Finnigan.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice artwork!!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks! 

Here's a peek at how insane I am about details o.o

The iridescence on the dorsal rays is being done one spec at a time, each spec being only 3pixels. I'm working with it zoomed in to 300%!


----------



## Syriiven

Course my phone loads it sideways xP


----------



## logisticsguy

That looks awesome. this is one tough project because Finnigan was in the middle of a crazy marbling. Very impressed!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm confident it'll look great when I'm done. The fins are proving a challenge but thats part of the fun =)


----------



## Syriiven

*Water changes*

Did some water changes this morning and nabbed some good pics of Styxx and Fishbeastie

Styxx is a slow marble, but is still changing. He's gotten more blue in his body and his dorsal is showing red now too, very similar to how it is in Manaphy. Styxx's tail is nowhere near as long as Acherons', Manaphy's or Tatsu's. His has stayed relatively short for a rosetail.


----------



## Syriiven

*Rare Chances*

Some rare decent shots of the girls. Rogue (rarely do you see her blue, normally she hides in shadows and appears black with her vivid red fins), Saphira (other blue) Simi (red/peach/blue crowntail) and Aki.


----------



## Skyewillow

great photos, Syr!! Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Skye ^^


----------



## logisticsguy

Your fishies look great! Wow Styxx what a neat marble.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm glad he takes a full month for any drastic changes. means I get to really enjoy each change.


----------



## Syriiven

http://www.wacom.com/us/en/creative/cintiq-13-hd

It's happening!! Woo! I'm getting my Cintiq!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Fenghuang

Woot! Congratulations, Syr! 

Styxx is so purty.


----------



## Syriiven

For now, anyways xD I know he's gonna do something drastic soon here, so I'm enjoying his blue-koi. 

And thank you..I am very excited as this tablet will change a lot about how I deal with my motivation for art - not that its new or fancy - but that I like being curled up with a sketch book, my nose two inches fromt he paper while I draw. This cintiq will elt me do that.


----------



## SeaHorse

Syriiven said:


> Cintiq 13HD Pen Display | Wacom
> 
> It's happening!! Woo! I'm getting my Cintiq!! <3 <3 <3


Woohoo. Congratulations. I checked out the link and... wow... I didn't know this type of thing existed! I want one of these too!!
Thanks for sharing that link!!


----------



## Syriiven

Very welcome =) I didnt know they existed until like May xD I've been using a pretty traditional bamboo tablet from wacom, but I'm soooo excited for this!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> http://www.wacom.com/us/en/creative/cintiq-13-hd
> 
> It's happening!! Woo! I'm getting my Cintiq!! <3 <3 <3


You are going to love that Cintiq! Very cool


----------



## Syriiven

And I just finished your art xD Even cooler.


----------



## Syriiven

*Autumn Double-Tail Betta Pair*


----------



## Fenghuang

Soooo purty. <3

Curious: Do you actually know Chinese, Syr?


----------



## Syriiven

Nope. I know some symbols here and there and how to say 'I love you' and 'How are you' in mandarin thanks to Fushigi Yugi. I know more Japanese (which I believe this symbol is, as it's the symbol of 'tree' and 'fire' together, but don't quote me on that...) but still very little. I meant to teach myself enough to visit Japan, but priorities change in the 19-21 range.

Or if you're referring to my signature, I have very little to confirm if it's correct at all. It's the digital translation from a student nurse who visited with her class when my jr high was having Japanese students come stay with us for two weeks, then our students who shared their homes with them went to visit Japan for two weeks. Was a cool exchange program. But she typed our names into her little translaor and wrote down our translations in hiaragana, kitakana and kanji. I've just always signed my stuff with that kanji translation she gave me plus the year and a pentagram./


----------



## logisticsguy

Your autumn betta looks great. Im going to try and breed for that color scheme  going to get the Finnigan framed up next week, pics to follow. I cant believe how well it turned out that was such a difficult project. Well done!!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, I thought you were writing Chinese... Autumn is 秋, you see; it's part of tree (树) and fire (火). I don't read or write, only speak, so written Chinese and Japanese often confuse me because of the similarities. I think it's cool that you incorporate that into your artwork.


----------



## Syriiven

I've always loved the language and parts of the culture. I'm considering a modernised geisha tatoopiece for my leg once I have a better idea of what exactly its going to contain. 

And they're similar because Japanese is loosely based on Chinese I find, but sometimes a little more simple. Sometimes. >>


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> Your autumn betta looks great. Im going to try and breed for that color scheme  going to get the Finnigan framed up next week, pics to follow. I cant believe how well it turned out that was such a difficult project. Well done!!


Thanks LG! I wish you luck on that scheme, don't think I've seen those actual colors in a fish unless it was shopped for $$ xD


----------



## Fenghuang

It's a shame I was never good with learning languages. I find Chinese and Japanese fascinating because of how connected, and I guess, "logical" everything is (ie. The character tree (树) actually breaks down farther. The part that makes up autumn is the character for wood (木).)

Japanese is harder to learn than Chinese if you speak English, I think, because of the grammatical structure. 

What is a Geisha tattoo?


----------



## Syriiven

A geisha was a woman trained from a young age in Japanese culture (forget the time period) who was trained in literally being humanoid art. The way their faces were painted, hair was done, kimono chosen, dances they learned, biwa they played, every single detail of a pouring tea, serving tea, and political speech. They weren't call-girls or hookers as some people believe they were, they were upperclass servants. Aside from selling their virginity to become a woman (right of passage ceremony), they weren't allowed sex with clientelle. But they embodied art in motion, and that kind of discipline and cold but natural beauty has always interested me. 

That's why I want a geisha as a sort of leg sleeve, and using her patterned kimono to symbolize art in a way, or maybe a koi pond. I have some very neat ideas, I just havent gotten around to sketching it down.


----------



## Fenghuang

That sounds beautiful.

Have you seen this DA artist before? The way they draw kimonos and...well, everything, is unreal. All that detail...

http://hellobaby.deviantart.com


----------



## Syriiven

I have been following her for almost my entire deviantart career  I'm waiting for her to open comissions again so I can approach her about some projects. She is such a sweetie, and I LOVE her work. I ordered her gemini piece as a mug for myself.


----------



## Syriiven

*Short Story - Not Betta Related*

I know I usually reserve this thread for betta/gerbil stuff or art (usually still betta related) but I need more feedback for a recent short story I did earlier today. I've already posted it on my DeviantArt page, but would like to know its effects on more people. So I'm asking my betta loving friends to help me out. 

*Winter Sleep - One Night*

The snow seemed strange to her...if only because it felt like she was seeing it for the first time. 

Moments before the lights of the bus station had turned off, leaving he snow-blanketed side walk in shadow. Orange street lights from across the street lit everything in an awkward amber glow, shadows crossing each other from each lamp's cone of light. The world seemed so alien to her then, until the snow began to fall again and her vision focused on the individual flakes, small balls of ice. 

Somewhere in the back of her mind she remembered being told that every snowflake had it's own design, it's own pattern. Each snow flake that fell from the sky was an individual. 

It felt a little silly now, since she was standing there alone...an individual. The idea seemed a little lonely, now...

The station's security had informed her it was midnight after waking her up and had politely, but sternly, ushered her out the door. It wasn't until he had locked the doors after she was out that she realized she didn't know why she was at the bus stop. She had no ticket...so was she waiting for somebody? But all the buses had come and gone...so where was this person? 

The snow crunched under her steps, loud when nothing was there but her and the silently falling snow. As she walked, she kept trying to figure it out...why had she been there? And...wait...

Who was she? 

Her steps faltered and she paused, eyes widening as it hit her. She couldn't remember anyone...no one at all. She didn't remember any faces or names...no family or friends. Was she even employed? 

Maybe...maybe she was just tired. It would come back to her...

Resuming her steps, she went over it in her mind. The security guard's face, looking a little annoyed but mostly tired when he'd woke her. "Ma'am, we're closing the doors. You'll have to go." He had said. 

She should have asked him if someone had been looking for her, or if he remembered how she had gotten there. Now it was too late, and she was left wandering alone in the city. 

Ahead the glow of lights was brightening, and she soon found herself at the top of a sloping hill, leading down into the rest of the city. She was near the center, or it seemed. Lights were still bright, and there was traffic. 

Standing there, though, she felt her breath taken away by the sight. She didn't know where she was, but the city before her was beautiful. The lights - blues, yellows, greens, and some reds - whether blinking or not, were beautiful. The city seemed to glow, like it had it's own aura. And she supposed it did...cities were always so different from smaller towns, weren't they? She couldn't recall specific memories, but the longer she stood there, pondering the view, the more she felt she didn't want to go there. She was beginning to shiver, and looking down she realized she wasn't wearing a coat thick enough to deal with winter after midnight here...wherever here was. So she should go forward, find shelter...but her heart didn't.

At a loss with herself, she let her gaze wander from the city lights upwards and blinked when she realized you could see stars through a break in the clouds. It was a little surreal, the underbelly of the clouds in an amber hue thanks to the city lights, but that break...it was an inky river speckled with the most beautiful ribbon of stars. Following the path of the break, she saw it went above her and beyond. Entranced with the natural beauty, she turned away from the city, and followed the stars.

It was after several minutes of following that star-lit pathway that she broght her gaze back earthward and found she'd gone beyond the bus station and into the outer limits of the city, full of construction sites. The city was advancing, growing...constant construction was needed to make more room...vaguely she remembered being somewhere...a coffee shop...and over hearing the disgruntled murmurs about it. Some people were glad, others felt the city was crowded...

What did she think? Walking out here alone, it didn't seem crowded at all, it seemed empty...not even like a ghost-town. The crews had come and done what they could until winter set in, then left...leaving the shells of their destructive creativity to sit here. She wasn't sure what had been here before. Maybe more grassy hills, that's what mostly surrounded the city. Plains and hills. But...

Shaking her head, she frowned. Wrapping her arms around herself, she kept walking, a little frustrated with herself. She was fast to develop a strong and passionate opinion on something she could barely remember...but she couldn't remember anything important at all. Had she been attacked? But she didn't feel wounded...drugged maybe?

That made her stop, and even made her heart skip a beat. Had she been drugged?! For some reason this frightened her more than being alone right now. She bit back tears, trying to reason through her fear but...why else would she be so lost? Looking up to the stars with a tearful gaze, she took a breath, trying not to let out a sob. She didn't know anything. She honestly couldn't recall anything before waking up...

And now she was lost in some construction site in the snow. This was stupid, she was going to catch pneumonia or something and there was no one out here to help her. But going back seemed just as futile...she didn't know anyone...how could they help her then? Will anyone miss me? Why am I alone...if anyone would miss me? She asked herself, feeling the hot tears overflow her eyes and trace wet lines down her cold cheeks. A soft sob broke passed her control, and she brought her gloved hand to her mouth, as if that would stop the next one. 

It didn't, and as each one came, so did more tears, and the frustration and fears. Drugged? Raped? Abandoned? Had someone left her there on purpose? 

Between her soft, muffled sobs, she realized she could hear the snow crunching behind her. Her heart skipped a beat, eyes widening with fear. Turning, she stared as she saw someone walking - no, running! Someone was coming after her!

Immediately she turned back and ran from whoever it was - seemed tall enough to be a man, but she didn't care! Only disturbed and people with problems lived in places like this! This was a stupid, stupid idea! She berated herself as she ran, looking for a place to hide and trying to stop her tears so she could think. The man yelled and she looked over her shoulder to see that he was gaining. With a whimper she looked ahead again, trying to run faster and see some place, some way--

There! The service road branched off behind some broken and abandoned housing and she bolted for it, turning into the first yard and then the next. She was intent on losing her pursuer, then she could---

Right before she could go around another house, he grabbed her by the arm and pulled her back. She pulled her arm away with a cry and stepped back from him, but he didn't immediately go after her this time. Wide-eyed, breathing heavily, she could just barely see his face by the one light in the area. She...did she know him?

His eyes met hers, and her heart pounded a little more. They were dark in this light, but even so she could see his distress, his concern and worry...she saw it in the way he looked at her, begging her silently to not run from him. The longer she stared at him, the more she wanted to go to him. Go to him and not make him worry any more, she was okay...

She did know him. She couldn't remember his name, but...

One tentative step after another, she came nearer. he didn't move, not until she was only one step away and he brought his arms around her and crushed her to him. She was both surprised and also relived somehow, like this was exactly what she needed. Him, his arms...and the way he kept choking back a sob, his nose and lips against her hair, a gentle hand on the back of her head. "I'm sorry...I'm so sorry...the bus was late....."

Finally the confusing emotions and lack of memory was too much and she wrapped her arms around him and let the tears go. She hid her face against his chest, letting out her fear and pain, and relief. 

Someone had come looking for her. She wasn't alone. The memories be damned...she wasn't alone.

~Fin~


----------



## Fenghuang

I have been admiring her gallery for ages. Being able to utilise lines that masterfully is one of my life's aspirations. She is one of the DA artists that made me one to pay so much attention to detail.


----------



## Syriiven

She's the one that made me feel like ym attention to detail was okay, but not as crazy as I thought xD


----------



## Fenghuang

There are a couple of scattered typos, but overall, your portrayal of the various emotions she experiences throughout the short story is very good. I like the simplicity of the ending too; you didn't try to overdo it. 

I can't help but wonder what happened to her memory though. The mysteriousness really piques the reader's interest and draws them in.

EDIT: Sorry my responses are so delayed. >>


----------



## Syriiven

S'all good, and thank you ^^ I dont write profressively but its good to know I've still got it


----------



## Skyewillow

Fenghuang said:


> I can't help but wonder what happened to her memory though.


I asked the same question lol

and although I'm curious, I love that she left it out, it's definitely the character's viewpoint when we don't sit over the story like an omnipotent being and know more than the people we're reading about. Syr really does make her a person, and for a few moments, you're worried for the woman's well being, right up until the very end.


----------



## Syriiven

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Syriiven

For those who think I'm an amazing artist....I came across the proof I need to prove to you that when it comes to the grands cope of artists, I'm actually pretty amateur. I do appreciate all your compliments and love that you enjoy my works, as each one I'm very proud of. =) So I'm not ungrateful, but when I sai 'I need to work more on..' I dont want people saying I'm great already. I know what my level of art is, and how far I have to go to get to where I want to be. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13147614.70940.288726144574471&type=1&theater

This artist I've been following since highschool. She's an absolute sweetheart, and has such a vivid and magical imagination. And her attention to detail and subtle coloring has always kept me in complete awe. She does all of this with a pencil, some manga pens, and a very patient process of lightly shading with pencil crayons. 

And even she's grown in the six+ years I've been following ehr, her drawings ahve become so much mroe detailed and abstract, but have preserved her style, her elegance and whimsical way of showing you true passion. 

That's what I want to achieve - build my own style so that someday some other beginning artist will look at my work and say 'Oh, wow! That's a Syrazel drawing! She's so inspiring!" 

Someday. Someday I might inspire artists to truly tackle their potential and cast away their fears and doubts and become great too.


----------



## Syriiven

-sigh- Bamboo tablet keeps crapping up on me, makes me glad that sooner or later my cintiq will be sent. Either end of October or end of November, we'll see. I'm hoping sooner than later, or this parrot's going to take forever. But I have the head and chest lined in now, and grabbed some awm flowers from it's native habitat to work with as back and forground. 

This weekend is Pokemon X/Y!~~~ So excited! Also getting a second gerbil to introduce to Ghibli. She will be named Totoro, cuz their neighbours until they like each other.


----------



## Syriiven

*Been A while...*

So, no new fish. And no one's died. They're all spoiled rotten and happy. If I still have all 20 by next spring/summer, moving will be interesting to say the least. 

I did however introduce Princess Totoro to Ghibli, and they're doing great. Actually, after the first day of letting them check eachother out, I divided them again when I went to bed just as a precaution, and woke up to find them having conquered my barrier and snuggled up in a nest. So~ yay for companionship!

On a more special note; I finally finished that manta ray painting I've had tacked up on my wall;

Forlarger views, please follow the links; 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Lost-Treasure-411424055
http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Lost-Treasures-Details-411425103


----------



## MattsBettas

Good to hear about the fish and gerbils! I really like the jellyfish in the painting. 

Moving?


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah moving sucks when your a fish keeper. Unless you have more room for fish  

Glad your fish are good, that is so cute the gerbils snuggled up together.


----------



## Syriiven

It really is =3 They're total nutjobs but tehy're definitely cute. 

So far the only news about the cintiq is that Wacom is 'expecting a shipment at the start of November' so...anxiety attacks anyone? xD I'm hoping for news this week or next. -fingers crossed-

Curtis and I wanna get a house in Spring/Summer since renting takes a huge chunk of our paychecks.


----------



## logisticsguy

The best investment a young couple can make is buying a house. With the low interest rates its a no brainer.
The hard part is getting the down payment together.


----------



## Syriiven

We'll figure it out. It'll be exciting!! And I'll have a studio I can paint what I want!


----------



## Syriiven

*I have not been idle*

No srsly, check out the pic of Zoey, CJ's commission for a friend. I have NOT been doing nothing while moping about my cintiq. The nights I am able to contend with my dying tablet are just few and far between. 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/ZoeyWIP-413448757

Link has larger version. 

All followers welcome!! I <3 fans ^^


----------



## Syriiven

*Future Plans*

So, next month sometime we'll be going to see the hobbit in the city. Which means I'll be detouring to PetSmart xD And I think I'm going to grab a few more panda cories to fill out my school (only 4/7 left >.< ) and also grab some platys. Going to add these to the sorority tank, since it's large and has more fish space now. I even have two 5g's I can use to qt, so it won't be a big deal and they'll be ready to join the sorority by xmas.


----------



## logisticsguy

I just love the panda corys. The best sorority tank mate ever and they are so darn cute!


----------



## Syriiven

They are~ I love it when I catch them glass surfing at the back of the tank. The way its set up behind the one couch makes it a little like a second TV in the room. And my girls have done very little dmg to them . Someone took a nip out of one of the cory's dorsals, but its healed now


----------



## dramaqueen

A member here a few years ago had a group of pandas that she called the stooges because they were so funny to watch. Lol She even got several spawns from them.


----------



## Syriiven

Mine have not spawned, which I'm thankful for. My plan with the platys is all males. I'm in just no position to take care of or re-home babies yet.


----------



## MattsBettas

There's a guy in Calgary selling pygmies for 2$ each. I want some but don't have the tank space. I want pandas too but... Idk. 

Plans sound awesome!


----------



## Syriiven

Yea I'm lucky my PetSmart has a cuple different cories, but usually have pandas. I can't wait to add more to my collection =)


----------



## Syriiven

So, Wacom's stock of Cintiq's didn't sell out in 24 hrs this time, so maybe there's luck my back order will be filled and will arrive end of next week! 

Also, Curtis bought me Painter X3 for an early Xmas gift|!!!! I am so thrilled!!! I can't wait to have that tablet in my lap and play that program up!

I'm also racking up a list of commissions I'm dying to get done!


----------



## Syriiven

*Because Growing Up is Over-Rated*

The Tori Cave is: A reclusive room in a shared house where she can continue rebelling against growing up. It will have surround sound bass boosting speaker system, black walls with bright paint splatter, glow in the dark stars on the roof, black light marker in random quotes along the walls. It will have shelves for her hot chik figurines (and Sephiroth, cuz he's Sephiroth) as well as her favourite art prints in crooked frames. There may even be boards over the window. And a couch with only two legs. And a mini fridge. One desk will be her digital art studio. The other desk will be her traditional, messier, acrylic studio. There will be at least one nano-planted tank in this room with a handsome betta inside it.It will also have a tv with her ps2 and guitar hero 1-3 hooked up.


----------



## Syriiven

*Art*

So, I still dont have my cintiq. I ahve been told it SHOULD be shipped 'end of November' so...I guess I ahve to wait till Friday??

On the other hand, I have canvases and paint and brushes, and a hell of a heart. 

So here's two emotive pieces I just speed painted tonight. 

And yes, there is white splatter EVERYWHERE. 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Whale-Tears-416196330

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Orca-416196846


----------



## MattsBettas

I love the first one. It's chaotic and perfectly emotional and... I don't know what it is. I just really like it. You're ideas and emotions came across perfectly. 

The second one looks great too.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks, Matt  My traditional media tends to be much more raw than my digital, though I hope to change that with the cintiq ^^

I just cleaned up the mess tho, white paint splatter everywhere, my paint 'plate' (its actually a plate I stole from our cupboard and just keep using for paint), my brushes, my tubes, everything...ugh. The whole operationg kind of took up my living room floor, since I dont have a proper art desk anymore (because thats where the betta shelves are now xD ))


----------



## Syriiven

*Adopt A Whale!!*

I am doing this either in Dec/Jan. I already donate monthly to Sea Shepherd, and would like to start donating monthly to Snow Leopard Conservation Group -- but I can't resist this chance! Humpbacks are my absolute favourite whale of them all, and all the whales they've identified on this list are so wonderful!

http://adopt-us.whales.org/

I greatly encourage folks to do the same! It's a really great deal!


----------



## Syriiven

So...apparently my Cintiq shipped. >.> I just never got an email saying it shipped. It shipped yesterday apparently. And should arrive at work tomorrow. I'm kind of having an anxiety attack. And I'll probably be exceedingly anxious tomorrow too.


----------



## logisticsguy

That is great news! You may have trouble sleeping lol. Im so excited for you Tori.


----------



## Syriiven

IF it arrives tomorrow. I have the worst luck with shipping .


----------



## MattsBettas

At least you don't have to worry about it dying... Hoping for the best!


----------



## Syriiven

True. But it could still arrive damaged , and if it did I would fliiiiip out. $1,000.000. The driver will get an earfull.


----------



## Syriiven

Huzzah! Got my cintiq! ANd it even came with a free software download bundle, so I saved money on Photoshop and Anime Studio! =D Sooo happy~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's great news, Sy.


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you~ thank you~

When I got it out of the box at work, I kind of wanted to just lick it and hover over it over protectively, and then 'I Dont Wanna Miss a Thing' by Aeromsith played on the radio xP It was a moment full of feels


----------



## Syriiven

*Ares Memorial*

And first major art piece in two months is finally done. Broke in the cintiq13hd nicely. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=3513058#post3513058


----------



## Syriiven

*Zoey Sneak Peak*

Feathers are FAR harder than scales. I'm thankful for the challenge.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh that looks great!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks CJ! Glad you like it so far ^^

Did you see Ares?


----------



## logisticsguy

I just took a look at Ares wow that turned out very well. Your work looks inspired. Having the tools to do your work is so important. So how do you like the critique so far?


----------



## Syriiven

*Work work. Zug zug!*

Still working...I'm going to be busy with boyfriend's family stuff this weekend, but I'm hoping I'll be finishing this by next Friday =)


----------



## logisticsguy

Looking good. The detail is amazing. Have a great weekend, take your time. Sorry for giving you such ridiculously hard commissions. It looks so good we are impressed.


----------



## Syriiven

No need to apologize ^^ I love challenges.


----------



## Syriiven

*Complete.*

<3 15-20 hrs total.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks DQ =D


----------



## logisticsguy

Its awesome. We love it. Our friend is going to be blown away :-D


----------



## Syriiven

You should totally videotape her reaction for me.


----------



## logisticsguy

I will do that hehe


----------



## Syriiven

Awsm~ xD


----------



## logisticsguy

So Tracey gave Yitka her gift and she loved it! Nearly in tears. Now all the co workers saw it too and loved it. Anyways there are two nice ladies wondering if you will do commission for them. I said I would ask and you are pretty busy these days. T forgot to video so we are sorry. Thanks so much Sy. :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Awwwwww~ I'm glad she liked it ^^ 

I will take more commissions, so long as they understand they may take 2-3 weeks to alott for scedule. 

Also I'm raising my base commission price to $35.00. That's for the equivalent of Zoey's pic. And thats also for digital file only.


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok that's great. I will let them know. It looks like it will be much loved feline and canine this time.


----------



## Syriiven

Oics~ moar challenges! I may get to fill out my animal artist resume some more ^^ Fish, birds, now dogs and cats =D


----------



## Syriiven

*Not about betta*

My most recent commission~~~~~~~~~ complete.


----------



## Syriiven

*Chibisaur related*

Did some tank changes and since Kalec was put down (old age finally exhausted him), I decided to move some fish around. Tatsu is now hanging out with the twins (Voljin and Toothless), Chbisaur got moved to a heated 3g on my desk, and next week after Seiya's fins grow back (he ate them -_-; ) he'll be moved up beside Ryuu and Eranikus where Tatsu used to be. 

I considered moving Styxx to Chibisaur's tank, but none of them really like that corner of the shelf, it's too dark I think. 

Anyways, here's Chibisaur's new home on my desk with me. ^^


----------



## Syriiven

*Pic Spam*

I'm really glad that one fight (Toothless hopping his fence to have his ass handed to him by Kale) and tail-biting is the only real issue I have.


----------



## Syriiven

*Its just a Chibisaur day <3*

He's soo adorable!!


----------



## Syriiven

*Commissions Open*

Have re-opened Betta Commission in this thread:: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=318322

Feel free to chat, hangout, and help me bump the thread. 

I have a nagging sense that it'll be ignored because it's not 'free'.


----------



## Syriiven

I've been on a bit of a unicorn kick lately. Watched The Last Unicorn twice since the weekend xP 

Unfortunately, my friend's betta, Don Quixote, passed away. I drew him once before, when he had very short rays, and felt calm enough to swim with her hand under the surface of the water. He's featured in 'Rebel Betta' with all the spray paint splatter xP 

This is done inspired by Last Unicorn, but also DQ. He went through a near magical transformation from when my friend got him to recently when he passed. He became such a beautiful fish, and might not have had that chance if her and her fiancee hadn't saved him from the cruddy cup he was in. 

So I'm calling this his 'Reincarnation' Memorial. I'll do one featuring his true self as well, but for now, in this snowy season, I felt this was very fitting. 

May you Swim in Peace.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's beautiful!! I'm so sorry about your friend's betta.


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you! And he had a wonderful life =)


----------



## Fenghuang

RIP Don Q. Your drawing's beautiful just like the fish was. 

PS. I have massive tank envy. Your decorating skills are top notch. I want to create colourful and interesting tanks, but they always end up looking tacky when I try.


----------



## Syriiven

^^; I'm sorry it makes you so jealous. I'd decorate your tanks for you if you could. And I feel bad because I don't really 'plan~' the tank, I just go with what's appealing to me color wise. And then throw in badass t-rex skulls, because they're tyrannosaurus f'ing rex. Ya know? xD 

I think spacing is what's part of it now though. Plants don't grow out in the middle of nowhere, they're usually rooted around stuff. Bigger trees, or rocks, or coral, but it's rare you find a plant standing out alone on it's own. And they're all different sizes, and well, I can't stand looking at a mostly green tank xP 

If my plants were real, that'd be okay cuz there'd be different greens, but I find most fake plants lame in the green department. 

Iunno. I want to be helpful with suggestions, but I'm not exactly capable of sharing my lack of marbles. Sometimes I'm all like 'if I was a mermaid and I lived in this stuff...I'd totallyhang some ****e here, here and here! yes, and a little crystal over here and gotta have my string of pearls here~~~'

And other days I'm just being my artist self >.> And it just kind of naturally unfolds. 

>.<;; I'm not helping, am I?


----------



## Fenghuang

You could help me out by just giving me half of your artsy brain. ;D

Nah, it is totally fine. Not your fault I'm no good at decorating. And I think it's cool that you kinda free-style everything.


----------



## Syriiven

My freestyling involves urges to roll in paint and bodyslam walls, so~ 8D


----------



## logisticsguy

I just want to relate a cute story. The commission for Zoe was a big hit. Even for Zoe herself. Yitka put the picture on her table and Zoe loved it. She has long conversations with the picture and it has become her best buddy. You know it was good when a bird relates to the art this way. Thought you should know :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Awwww~ that's so cute and so cool!!! Thank you for sharing that with me! xD I never expected Zoe to care, but that's totally awsm!


----------



## Syriiven

*Misty Memorial*

Click the deviantart link to download the full version that has all the textured detail 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Misty-Memorial-421829117


----------



## Syriiven

*Tribal Ponyta*

I have a terrible habit of wanting to have artistic freedoms with commissions >.< So I'm waiting to see if the person who ordered likes this design or wants normal pokemon xP


----------



## Syriiven

*Marbles*

This is an example of how insane marbling is. 

Tatsu When we thought he was a girl, and then Tatsu after realizing he was a boy, and Tatsu around a year old.


----------



## Syriiven

*Styxx*

Styxx, before and After (most trouble determining gender)


----------



## Syriiven

I have noticed that among my fish I got from CJ, the males changed much more than the females. Goldmoon was a cello with lime - and is now a cello with navy pineapple developing some ice blue irid =P But over a much, much longer stretch of time.


----------



## Syriiven

*I Adopted a Whale!!*

I am sooo stoked! I adopted 'Reflection' one of their humpbacks they've identified and keep tabs on =D And what's even better, is that for the Deluxe Adoption, I didn't have to drop $75 on the spot, it's payable over the course of the year - so for $7/monthly I adopted a whale! It's that easy! In about 2 weeks I'll be getting my certificate and first info package all about her!

So for those who want to do more for their planet, please look into this! 

http://wdcnawhaleanddolphinconserva...EF8E44220156/DFA74FD97629979644D0DD5392A9C75A


----------



## logisticsguy

Great idea! Humpbacks are so awesome. You should post a pic of your adopted whale when you get the info pack.


----------



## Syriiven

I totally will! Omgosh~ and they have such wonderful characters, the ones up for adoption =) Some of them are so old but still wonderful, and have so many kids! Such healthy whales!


----------



## Fenghuang

That's fantastic!  I want to adopt a polar bear now! That reminds me, do you know this artist? Everything she does is awesome, but I find her conservation stuff especially cool.

http://yuumei.deviantart.com/art/Countdown-217677913


----------



## Syriiven

Fenghuang said:


> That's fantastic!  I want to adopt a polar bear now! That reminds me, do you know this artist? Everything she does is awesome, but I find her conservation stuff especially cool.
> 
> http://yuumei.deviantart.com/art/Countdown-217677913


I am IN LOVE with Yuumei and her work =) I'm very excited about her next Fisheye Placebo post she's working on ^^ 

I've been meaning to get her conservation pieces as prints tho, just love, love, LOVE her consepts! My favourite is the mermaid/shark/fishnet/oilspill one. Omg, so well done.


----------



## Fenghuang

Her works give me chills. They are wickedly inspiring. So skilled too. I would love to be able to draw digitally like that someday. It's one of my ultimate goals.


----------



## Syriiven

Her and Sakimichan are my absolute favs - such eye catching pieces and wonderful styles of their own!

I really want to grow from single focus pieces to fully detailed projects someday.


----------



## Syriiven

*Arcanine Tribal*

Approximately 10 hours of work - 6 hours tonight alone. OMG. I am so hungry =_=;


----------



## Syriiven

*Commissions and Conservation*

This year's going to be a big one - for learning new digital art skills, as well as taking on more commissions, AS WELL AS making more money for conservation. 

So far I think I'm off to a great start, as I've adopted two whales and donated to two conservation groups since the New Year. In celebration of this year of future hard work, I made this. 

I do still have 2 of my 4 commissions left - and I assure you they will get done! But art is as art does, and this came out first. 

However I do apologize for the wait.

Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## Syriiven

*WIP Update*

I'm not really a fan of red and green beside each other, but the addition of the blue irid has definitely made this fun and easier for me to tolerate (color wise, I'm finicky). Kinda sucks my muse is fleeting andis slowing down my process - but I am pleased with that half of the caudal/dorsal! ... It's actually the first time the caudal and dorsal are being done together, since this fish is all about ribbon dancing like the gorgeous boy he is! SIP


----------



## Fenghuang

*holds up Moo-stash's photo*

Yep, I discovered your secret, Syr. You're part camera!

It looks so good. I am so excited and still so envious.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, I've always had the talent for recreating things in front of me. Prlly because it absorbs me in the little details that makes it so real. And there-for is quite challenging - because when you simply draw something from your mind, it has no rules. It can look like whatever you like, because no one can tell you differently on how it's supposed to look - because you imagined it. But recreating real stuff has rules - people KNOW if you make a mistake, because the real one is right there. They know how good or bad you are at drawing what you're seeing. Kind of like singing a popular song - people KNOW when you don't know the words.


----------



## Syriiven

*3 hours later...*

Yes. In 3 hours. That's all I've accomplished. Sooo much detailed blending work in the fins xD We're also up to 34ish layers. And the entire project is 13ish hours I think. 

Note: this is an edited instagram shot of the picture on my tablet - thus color is slightly off and darker contrast xP Also a great way to copyright your work, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Fenghuang

If there was a "Like" button on this forum, I would have smashed it about a million times by now.


----------



## Syriiven

So add me on FB =P And share in all my crazy endeavors! xD


----------



## Syriiven

*Upcoming Changes...*

So, unfortunately....I've lost Eranikus. And I've lost Rogue. One male, one female. E, my darling rebel betta who was the model for my display pic u.u. And Rogue.......the uh...bitch of the sorority. I'm sad she's gone, she was a gorgeous fighter, but........I don't think the girls miss her at all - especially Saphira and Sylvannas. Facts are facts, but S.I.P. all around. 

With those changes, I decided to remove my males fromt he 20g and put them in their own tanks again. And I've converted the 20g to the new sorority for the remaining six girls (Tigress, Goldmoon, Artemis, Saphira, Sylvannas and Simi) + 3 nerites. 

The 30g they were in has been renovated to better suit the panda cories and the fantail goldfish I plan to buy this weekend. 

Since it's Curtis' and my 2nd anniversary on Monday, we're celebrating this weekend - and part of that celebration is picking one fantail each to occupy the 30g with the pandas. 

ALL that being said and done....it's been a very long night. 51 gallons of water....damnit, no...61 gallons....of water moved. Tanks changed, cleaned, and qt tanks set up for the fantails and atleast 6-10 more cories. 

And the 30g still has 3 nerites....and counting. I suspect some were hiding in decorations when I was moving junk.


----------



## logisticsguy

Wow! The detail is amazing. You are gifted Tori.


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> Wow! The detail is amazing. You are gifted Tori.


Took me a moment to realize you meant the art and not the tanks.....rofls


----------



## logisticsguy

Well the tanks look really good too  Sorry you lost Eranikus and Rogue.

My tanks are so blah compared to yours. I think your art skills continue to grow Ive seen your work get better and better. 

Happy Anniversary to you and Curtis!


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> Well the tanks look really good too  Sorry you lost Eranikus and Rogue.
> 
> My tanks are so blah compared to yours. I think your art skills continue to grow Ive seen your work get better and better.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to you and Curtis!




Thank you~ I'll tell him ^^

And I don't really try with the tanks - especially this time - was so tired after hauling all the water I didnt put much thought to placement. 

And I really am trying to get better each time - like constantly leveling up and each fish has it's own unique look which challenges me (which is awsm!) and helps me develop an array of techniques for them.


----------



## Fenghuang

Sorry about your fish, Syr. ): 

Happy Early Anniversary! Ci's and my two year anniversary is two days after yours. 



Syriiven said:


> So add me on FB =P And share in all my crazy endeavors! xD


Okay, you asked for it. Don't regret it.


----------



## Syriiven

Fenghuang said:


> Sorry about your fish, Syr. ):
> 
> Happy Early Anniversary! Ci's and my two year anniversary is two days after yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you asked for it. Don't regret it.


Lol, I'm sure I'll survive xD

And congrats! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Syriiven

*Complete.*


----------



## Syriiven

*New Arrivals*

Some additions to the household....

One new girl, who's prlly going to look like Anara's sister, was bought. Only female, and small - like Anara. I named ehr River (totally not a Firefly theme going on here...)

One new male - his name is Falcore (finally get to use the name!)

10 new panda cories the size of pennies - the poor associate at petsmart had a time chasing them all down

And 2 fantail goldfish - one all white, the other calico. White = Aura, Calico = Wrathion. 

So now the fun of adding qt changes to my wc chedule begins!


----------



## MattsBettas

=)


----------



## Syriiven

*Falcore*

So it's been a week, and everyone's still doing fine. Falcore got E's old 4 gallon and is less shy now that he has stuff to hide behind. Got some pics of him and a video of him flaring. 

If I'm not mistaken he's a pastel marble (for now) halfmoon (possibly butterfly? the edging on his fins is fairly uniform, but I'm no expert).

The cories are alright, I lost 2 of the 10 I brought home =( Was a very fast growing bacterial bloom in the qt tank, so I've been doing 50% wc's daily on the corie qt and on the goldfish qt. 

Aura and Wrathion, the goldfish......by the gods, I can't believe how much they poop. I thought I knew. I did not know. So glad I've cleared the 30g for them and the cories. I can't imagine leaving a goldfish in a bowl with how much poop accumulates through one day. 

*** Memo to me -- Move the IAL so I have more light for Falcore's show ..< ***


----------



## Syriiven

*Moar Faclore spam*

I found out, that after harassing Falcore in the light, he has the sassiest tail slap I have ever seen - and that's his preferred stance, is tail slapping. Very different from my war dancers.


----------



## Syriiven

*Mushu Valentine*

SkyeWillows' wonderful boy <3


----------



## Syriiven

*Leopard Gecko!!*

Two amazing things happened today!

I got my leopard gecko AND the next part of my tattoo, one of the whales!

I will upload more photos of both - but first Pascel (that's his name!) needs to settle in, he wasn't impressed with the shaky hour long car-ride home - and my tattoo needs to heal before i twist my arm any more than i ahve today.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Pascel is so cute! You had quite the day. Whale looks great too. How old is Pascel?


----------



## Syriiven

I dont know. -_-; Petsmart has him labelled as a Juvenile, but I'm pretty sure he's atleast 5-6 inches which i think places him in 'young adult' category. I'm still doing some more research about them. Maybe Matt knows how much growth per year?


----------



## MattsBettas

Sy! You got a leo! I'm so happy for you- you'll love him/her. 

To be honest I really don't know much as to the growth patterns or anything since I acquired mine as an adult, but from what I can see he's far from full grown. Could be wrong though. 

The one thing I recommend (along with proper diet, water... You know the drill. Good for you for holding off on the sand by the way ) is not being shy with handling while they're young. Seriously. I've spent over a year taming a leo (not mine... If it lived with me it wouldn't take so long) that wasn't handled young and grew up to be a pissy, aggressive, and jumpy thing. I got him from biting when your hand was in the cage to being able to hold him for extended periods of time, but he's still wiggly and will still bite (and draw blood- males are a lot worse with their bites in my experience). 

So yea... Give him a couple of day, then get him used to you and your hand petting him, then start some gently, short handling sessions. I would do it consistently too. Just be careful though, they can be jumpy, definitely do it low to the ground so if he jumps he doesn't die or get hurt. 

They really are fantastic. Love the tattoo!


----------



## Syriiven

Aw Matt, those are all my plans!  Unfortunately he's stuck in a temp home right now (a sterilite bin) which he'll prlly get to be in for a few days here till I get stuff moved around. I will give him/her (I dont know what it is yet) all the time he needs to chill (we actually bought him one day after he arrived at the store, so he's been travelling lots, poor guy!)

Then I totally plan for us being best friends. Ooooh, yes.

I think this guy's prlly fiesty though - he tried biting the young lady at the store when she tried getting him in his tub for us, and he's hissed at me when my hand go too close while I was switching hides around (my bad xP ). 

But I can't wait to share more pics after he's gotten used to us ^^

And thank you - right now it's still under it's clear bandage, so it's leaking a bit everywhere >< I can't wait to get the bandage off this afternoon and clean all the human fluid away, lol.


----------



## Syriiven

*Tattoo*

Still letting Pascel get used to things - but I got my bandage off and managed some new photos to better show off the tattoo. 

Link for best sized photo 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Humpback-Whale-Tattoo-432695327


----------



## logisticsguy

That is really nice work by the artist. The tattoo looks terrific and the whales have a big place in your heart so it really is wonderful. 

Your going to have a blast playing with Pascel. Holy cow Matt knows lots about them! Handy friend he is to have lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Yes indeed! And~ I have another surprise~~~~


----------



## Syriiven

*Mahachaiensis*

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Mahachaiensis-432759218

For SkyeWillow's Mahachaiensis Project <3


----------



## Syriiven

*Moar Pascel*

So, I couldnt make myself wait to get him in his permanent home, but I think it's for the best. Now I dont ahve to worry about his tub on the floor where temps fluctuate more often. And he has less vibrations on his own shelf, and I won't bug him till Monday or Tuesday. 

I'm hoping he eats some mealworms tonight/tomorrow...he hasn't yet, and I know they're a new food source for him, but they're the only ones I can keep conceivably considering how often I'm in lethbridge >>


----------



## MattsBettas

He and his tank look awesome. Great mahachaiensis art too.

You look like you're doing everything perfectly =)


----------



## Syriiven

I've been obsessing over the proper care for months! xD Keep reading breeder care sheets and comparing info, since the net has so much 'knowledge' xP 

I'll prlly feel less anxious once he starts eating, but I imagine that might be another day or two from all the moving around. 

=/ he did poop once though and half of it was the black substrate from the petstore. I'm really not seeing any pros to having sand in the future - I MIGHT switch to a reptile carpet later on, but paper towels are super easy to clean, and cheap. Easy to spot clean. Whole shebang. And he can't ingest them.


----------



## Syriiven

*Grey Hairs*

So~.........

Anyone here not get grey hairs over their pets? xD

Due to my anxiety over Pascel settling in, of course I've been watching his digital thermometer like a hawk, and have been researching more and more info for his best care. 

But then the temp hit the high-end of the gradient and I kind of got nervous. Added more paper towel as an insulator, and even raised the tank a half inch to help with heat ventilation. 

Which brings me to this; 

Why wouldn't popular UTH companies simply build a thermostat into their UTH? Yes, it'd cost more, but I know that people who really want these lizards to survive long would be more than willing to fork out the dough to afford a UTH/tstat combo. Like, srsly. I HATE having to track one down separately because my "local" *cough* store *lethbridge, cough* doesnt have half the ****e I need, or brands I want. 

So noooo gotta track one down online from the least shady looking online store. That still has to quote me a proper shipping price. -_-;


----------



## Syriiven

*Whale and Dolphin Conservation*

Super psyched to get our paperwork!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Wow that is so cool you have all that info and a family tree!

I love the art for SkyeWillow's Mahachaiensis Project.

So beautiful I hoping to someday get Mahachaiensis too.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks  

And yea, came with two newsletters too with conservation announcements, issues and victories. 

Cant wait till someday I might see one! That would be the ultimate experience for me.


----------



## Syriiven

**

Small update::

Aura died, so now ther's just Wrathion in with the Cories. 

Styxx passed a few weeks after going blind in his left eye. 

Artemis also passed - after pine coning severely over night. 

The gerbils are still spoiled absolutely rotten, as is Pascel, who is now finally eating. 

Not yet sitting in my hand, but eating and associating me with food. 

Baby steps.

Also -- chances are I wont be around BF much -- so pleas,e please, PLEASE feel free to message me about adding to Facebook, Skype or DeviantArt!! Met some great people here, dont want to lose contact.


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, definitely havent been here for a long time. Been busy on art, exercising, summer plans. 

For those still interested in commissions or just following my art...

https://www.facebook.com/SyrazelArt

That FB page is JUST the art, none of my personal stuff.


----------



## MattsBettas

I was starting to wonder about you, I'll have to follow your page so we can stay in touch if need be. 

I went and checked out your FB a bit- they are all beautiful, I found the whale on the moon (inspired at all by that hourglass painting by someone else I saw through you a while back?) and jellyfish particularly stunning.


----------



## Syriiven

Yes indeed ^^

But my profile has links to contact me


----------



## Syriiven

*Commissions Open!*

Just wanted everyone to know that art commissions are open again! See the link for more info!

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/journal/Commissions-Open-456462647


----------



## logisticsguy

Good to see you Syriiven! I may have something interesting coming up I will let you know.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea, nice to see you! I might (finally) get in touch with you about a commission now that I'm making a tiny bit of money, but no guarantees!


----------



## Syriiven

Np guys, glad some folks still remember me here xD Glad to see ye both :3


----------



## Syriiven

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/COMMISSION-Cobalt-Veiltail-Betta-with-Tankmates-457556238 click link for larger view -- here's my latest betta commission!!


----------



## Syriiven

*Short story...*

If you have the time, I'd love for you to read my short story. 

http://syrazel.deviantart.com/art/The-Forgotten-458466170

I understand not everyone will agree with my opinions in the description, but I feel my message is important enough to warrant permanent ignores from people if it means they'll hear the message.


----------



## Syriiven

*Wow, so surprise, I'm back in the hobby!*

I was trying very, very hard to get out of the aquarist hobby (various reasons), when I decided I could handle one or two more betta, which my friend CJ who breeds was happy to help me out with. Then I went supply shopping. Isn't that how it always begins? And I found lots of fish I wanted to take home - but this was the guy (and monstrously over priced at that) that I just couldn't walk away from, as a 'koi' betta was on my 'fish bucketlist'. 



His name is Tsukiko and he's now the happy owner of his very own heated 5g :3 I hope to update with the other two later this week.


----------

